# any one starting FET in may?



## peg2

Just found out we are going to have FET at the end of may!   really excited  ! managed to get 7 frosties   from our last (4th) ivf! 
Our consultant seems really positive!  
Is any one else about to have same tx? and has any one got any success stories?


----------



## spinny1

Hi peg I remember you from another thread I think.  I was on the January thread and got a BFN.

I am due to start FET in May/June I only have 1 Blast Frostie so very nervous incase it doesn't thaw!

It will be lovely to chat to you.  This is my 4th attempt and praying this is the one 2 fresh and one frozen but I won't give up until I get my dream.

Wishing you loads of luck hun

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## annieline

I am with you! Have 5 frosties and am having FET in May (medicated because clinic doesn't open over the weekends!)

look forward to chatting to you.

Hi Spinny from Jan too!
A x


----------



## spinny1

Annieline Hi how are you?

Nice to talk to you again hun!

Hopefully this will be our turn! 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi i'm also having FET in May. i have 5 frosties and am curently trying to make sure that i have treated every possible infection making sure that i'm in perfect shape for the big day in May.

i've had 5 ivf's with my own eggs and one DE cycle, got a chemical pregnancy on my last ivf and a bfp on my DE but lost it after 5 weeks. no reason for the loss but just heard on the phone today that i might have a bladder infection and it could be ecoli, i'm desperate to get it all cleared up. no more thongs for me if this is the result.


----------



## peg2

hi spinny, anneiline and tinkel b.Yes i remember you spinny from cycle buddies! 
I'm having medicated too FET too ! 
will you all be joining a cycle buddies thread? is there a special FET one or do we join the others?
speak to you all soon!  
great to know we are all in the same boat!
this will be our turn!!      
bye for now!xxxxxxx
peg xxxxx


----------



## annieline

Hi Peg and Tinkelbunny,

I have joined May / June cycle buddies. It would be nice to have a FET one here too though - shall we keep this one going? Would be nice to chat to you all in a smaller place.
A x


----------



## peg2

good idea! 
i just got my letter thru from clinic with my prescription and instructions!  i start noresthisterone tablets on 30 april! and my first scan is on 28 may! 
so pleased as me and DH can have our holiday in portugal   before it all starts! i'm going to look at flights now!   
when are your dates?

i'm gonna send you all lots of bubbbles!


----------



## spinny1

Hi peg wow portugal will be fab!

Not sure on my dates yet the end of May I think I just can't wait!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## annieline

Peg - holiday in Portugal is a fab idea! I am off to Fuerteventura on the 29th April - yippee! Hoping it will mean we will be lovely and relaxed! Well, i have been waiting for AF to arrive - which it has today, so i need to phone clinic and arrange appt as i will start down regging sniffs on day 21 (same as ivf). My calculations mean i will be DRing on hols, but this is fine as i had no symptoms from it last time. I will then hopefully be ready to have my scan and start hrt tablets a week or so after i get back. Am hoping i can have transfer towards the end of May. Hey it's all go at last!

Look forward to hearing how you are all doing!
A x


----------



## peg2

hi spinny  and annieline   just gotto to say my actual name is anneli!!!!!!  
great to hear you having holiday too!   
i've been trying to find out about the FET procedure and every one's seem to be different! i don't think i'm down regging! as i've just been prescribed 2 lots of tablets!
looks like we all might be on dreaded 2ww together! or the 2 week worry!         !!!!! you know how it goes!!!!! uhhh yuck!!!!
lots of love and happy relaxing and preparing!!!!i'm trying to get fit! and eating really healthy! going to an engagement party tonight !  going to savour the champagne as this will be my last drink for a while!!! 

any way bye for now !!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxannelixxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Peg2

hi can i ask why you doing FET and not a frech cycle? you have your age in your favor and if all your frosties are used up and you get pregnant you won't have any frosties left over for a sibling and you will then be over 40 so perhaps a low egg reserve.


----------



## annieline

Yes - it does seem like everyone does such different fet protocols! I think i will be sniffing Synarel again to DR, but only 1 sniff twice a day instead of 2 (i think). Must make my appt tomorrow.

Am trying to get fit too. At least my holiday is an incentive.

Take care all!
A x


----------



## peg2

tink! reason for this is coz my new consultant really thinks that it will work! having a doppler test! as i have very light blood flow on AF so he thinks the drugs will help with this! much cheaper! ( we hope) got 6 frosties! and 1 blast frostie to use and if it doesn't work it gives us time to save up the money for fresh!
should be less stressfull and body won't get a battererring from injections etc! nice to try some thing diff! 
as have failed 4 times with icsi!
also when we got my eggs they did half icsi and half ivf ! as dh sperm was really good  and they had enough eggs  ( 1 to do both. the icsi ones were put back but the natural ones were frozen! we think that because these were mother nature they were meant to be!!!!!!!
so quite alot of reasons!!!!!!! 
it s funny coz with our last clinic i only ever got a few eggs which they said were poor quality, and yet last time with diif protocol and soo much less drugs i got 18 eggs 12 fertilized and were mostly grade a! 
so
           
and lots of
           
that it works this time!!!!!!

hey tink! how are you doing any way?
soooo funny coz my real name is anneli!!!! like annieline and one of my friends calls me tink!!!!!! ( coz i'm quite small) !!!!! 
small world eh!!!!!
u ok spinny?
love to all!!!!!!! xxx
anneli !!!!!


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Grils - can i join in too?

I'm due for a mFET in may/june and have got three frosties waitng in the chiller for me   

I recognise some of you from the may/june cycle buddies!! but it will be nice to have a smaller FET group too  

George x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Aneli oh ok i understand and am inclined to agree once you go for a FET all the focus is on the womb creating the perfect home for the embies. i think they miss the optimum timing when doing ivf, also the drugs boost your system.
do you know what drugs you will be on?
have they tested for NK cells (natural killer) or are they jut going to put you onto prednisline?
your blood coagulation have they tested yours or is it standard that they will put you on clexan?
are you having the progesterone injections gestone or pessaries? some ladies get thrush from the pessaries and they don't absorb as well as the injections, but bugger those injections are a killer but wort it all.
ask for oestrogen patches for use after ET, i didn't and mine dropped, I will use them this time. 
i was also on proginova to build up the womb lining.
you take most of these drugs till you are 12 weeks pregnant.

wishing you luck with 'mother natures choice'. wow you certainly got loads of eggs, enviable.

I'm OK. had thrush and perhaps ecoli infection those should be all clear now and I'm as ready as can be for FET. I'm down regulating and trying to monitor my moods. during the previous cycle i seemed to have lost the plot and i don't want the same stress in the house this time.  

love to all xx


----------



## peg2

hi pink lady!!!!!!!
nice to see you here too!!!!!! 
when do you start your drugs? wot protocol are you on? 
xxxxxxxxxx
annelixxxxxx


----------



## peg2

hi tink!
i'm gonna be on Norethisterone and progynova! and thats all!!!!? 
doesn't seemalot as only tablets!! no word of peseries or injections or any thing!!! my consultant seems to use very little drugs at all!
my last clinic had me on full wack of everything and this ones seemed to frown at that! and i responded so much better!
i know i got lots of eggs but i also know that its all about quality!!!

i'm def goona ask about the patches though!
we asked about imune testing etc but he seems to think i don't need them?
i reaaly think that its all about my lack of blood!!!!
so the proginova should help

thrush is hideous isn't it! poor you! i used to get it loads but (touch wood) havn't for years now.!
have you tried acupuncture? i found it really helped to keep me balanced through my last tx!
i get real bad pmt! well dh thinks so!!!!    

how did you know about ecoli? are there symtoms?

when is your ET?
sending you lots of     ^   ^

and lots of happy chilling calming vibes!!!
xxxxxxxx anneli xxxxx

and


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Anneli don't you love my bananaman? it's how i feel about my LONG ivf road.

the ecoli was picked up when the midwife took a urine sample, i didn't have pains but started loosing bladder control, thought this was from a kidney infection i had after my first ivf at Bart's, but seems it might be infection related. they didn't confirm ecoli the microbiologist grew a culture that was inconclusive but leaning towards ecoli and advised that i go on an antibiotic specific to those kinds of bacteria. i have had several ivf treatments straight after each other and because of these hormone altering drugs it is rather common to get thrush.
when my misscarriage occurred the doc mentioned something about a hostile environment. i took it upon myself to have some things tested. had NK cell test done ages ago, but they give you prednisilone during FET as standard this kills off the killer cells so I'm sure that bit is sorted. but I asked my GP to test my blood coagulation and that has also came back as normal, but I'm not sure if it is normal in ivf terms, am waiting to see what my clinic has to say once they have a look at it.

proginova helps to build up a good womb lining. i have also noticed that the ladies who only start using aspirin on the day after ET had a better success rate. aspirin and clexan thins the blood and helps with the flow, but we want it to be as thick as possible for the period when we are building up the womb lining.

i had a look on the net and you will be on progesterone the common one used is gestone/pessaries.  


Norethisterone (or norethindrone) (or 19-nor-17α-ethynyltestosterone) is a molecule used in some combined oral contraceptive pills and in some progestogen only pills. It is a progestogen and can be used to treat premenstrual syndrome, painful periods, abnormal heavy bleeding, irregular periods, menopausal syndrome (in combination with oestrogen), or to postpone a period

i would love some acupuncture but am growing tired of needles and can't get enthusiastic about a session of acupuncture. i will give it a try when i fly out for treatment.

i need the chilling vibes. I've been responding to other threads and my frustration because you can see others making mistakes you made and you are so desperate to help/inform them. 

xxx


----------



## peg2

hey tink!!! i love your banana man!!!!!!

you don't feel the acupuncture needles! they are so tiny! and if you find the right acupuncturist it is a mazing!!!!! honestly!!!!!!( i had a few sessions with one 2 years ago but felt nothing!) but with my one now we have reallt connected and it really helps!!!!!!!!!!!    

hey! honey! can i ask you for a little bit of your history? and you say you are fling out for tx? where to ? from? 
thanx for your imformative msgs!!!!! they are really helpful!!!!!!!     
xxxxxxx
anneli xxxxxx


----------



## spinny1

Tinkel, Peg, Annieline and PinkLady how are you all today?

I have to ring clinic next week for a dummy catheter test to see if I need a cervical Dilatation I just have very painful and difficult ET so this will help with that.

My period was 43 days this month so I am going to take neristerone to bring on bleed next month that's if I don't ovulate of course and then I could have a natural FET  . I am going to test for ovulation this month and go for the NK Cell test so expensive costing £480 has to be done though!

Lovely day going the Gym, then sitting in Garden

LOL Spinny xxxx


----------



## peg2

blimey!!!! why are these tests soooooo expensive?
wow 43 days! do you think that was because of recent ivf?
enjoy the garden! and the gym!!!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

my history:

3 x ICSI Bart's with previous partner low sperm count. was on menopur all the time it wasn't the drug for me all BFN
2 x ivf  Lister new partner, fantastic guy and bonus brilliant sperm 1xBFN 1x BFP chemical. gonal F max dose my mistake should have asked for a lower dose as I'm a slow responder but could have had more eggs if I'd used a lower dose. can't praise the head of the clinic enough fantastic man.
1 x DE South Africa, how could i forget about the fantastic standard of medical care in SA got BFP lost at 5 weeks. gave up on my own eggs as my twin sister has a downs boy and the tests and concerns about egg quality as well as the frustrations of your own body letting you down was not worth it. but then i already have a lovely biological 15old daughter, my partner doesn't have any children.

going back on 15/05 for frozen eggs they were not fertilised but am sure all 5 will defrost (new magic Chinese solution) will go to blast and hope to come back with 3 on board.

xxx


----------



## peg2

gosh tink you have been thru it      ^ this time will be your time,  sending you so much luck      
wots the new magic Chinese solution??
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

I'm on google trying to get the name of it, can't phone my embryologist on a Sunday that wouldn't be fair.

found this on the net so far:
Embryo and Semen Cryopreservation 

Embryo Cryopreservation 

Embryo cryopreservation or embryo freezing is a method used to preserve embryos by cooling and storing them at low temperatures. They can then be thawed at a future date and transferred to the uterus, providing additional opportunity for achieving conception. 

As part of the usual process of in vitro fertilization, multiple eggs may be stimulated to grow, be recovered from the ovary and become fertilized. This may result in additional embryos in excess of the number that a couple would desire to have transferred back to the uterus at one time. If the additional embryos are of sufficiently good quality to undergo the process of cryopreservation, this can be performed in order to provide another opportunity for embryo transfer. That is, if the IVF fresh embryo transfer does not result in pregnancy, the frozen embryos can be subsequently thawed and transferred to the uterus in either a natural menstrual cycle or a hormonally-controlled cycle. Alternatively, if the IVF cycle is successful, the embryos can be stored for several years should the couple decide to attempt to have more children. UCSF will store embryos with annual renewal of a cryopreservation agreement. We have achieved pregnancies after as long as five years of storage. Success rates (pregnancies per embryo transfer procedure) are almost identical to those seen with fresh embryo transfers. 

Worldwide, cryopreservation of human embryos has been shown to be a successful procedure and there are no reports of increased birth defects in pregnancies achieved through this process.


----------



## peg2

so is that different from regular frozen embyos  then? i guess they are always advancing their technology?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

here some more and better sounding info:

A new embryo cryopreservation method which increases post-thaw survival and implantation This has important implications in IVF practice

Author(s): Dr Suresh Kattera and Prof Christopher Chen
Released: 25/Jul/2007

http://www.planer.co.uk/planer/saleslit.nsf/670046cce8c1052e80256880007f557d/4d21a379e16c622f802573230033ba21!OpenDocument

/links


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies, can I join you?  

I'm due to have natural FET in May/June, depending on AF.  We only have two frosties left and if this doesn't work then we're calling it a day re. tx.  I have a gorgeous little boy from my FET in Jan '08.  I was a true sceptic when it came to FET and really didn't think it would work - but it did!  FET rocks!  

Here's hoping we all get lucky with our frosties   

Tink - Interesting reading on the cryopreservation.  Sorry to read about your ecoli.

Peg - I'm an acupuncture junkie too  

Hello to everyone else    Still trying to work out who is where in their cycle...


----------



## annieline

Hi Emma

Congrats on your FET boy! Welcome to the thread - look forward to chatting to you! I have had my right hydro removed on 12th March, so hoping my FET might work this time.
A x


----------



## peg2

welcome emma!
great to hear you have a positive FET story already!  fingers crossed you get your little sibling!!! 
this is my first FET ! never managed to get any frosties before!   so really positive and really excited! 
hi tinkelbunny, annieline. spinny and pinklady!!!!  hope you all had a lovely weekend!

i had my last alcohloic drink on sat night! i'm going to be really good now and just drink sparkling water instead! 

who's having medicated cycle on here?

love and  anneli xxxxxx


----------



## annieline

Hi Anneli - i'm medicated.

All good here thanks. I don't think i can give up alcohol just yet though - we're off on hols on 29th and i know i won't be able to not have a couple while we're dr'ing.

how are you doing?
x


----------



## Littlefish

Hi Everyone,

I am so so glad   that I visited the site today and found so many people about to start again.
I haven't down regged since this time last year mainly due to failed FET last May and then natural ectopic in october with tube removed - it takes a while to pick yourself up again after that!  
I start down regging on 22nd April then end May/ beginning June for FET. I have 11 left after OHS so I hope they are up to the job! I'm on the the Bourne Hall funded programme (was Addenbrookes/ Bourne before treatment switched to just Bourne)
Is anyone else feeling scared, hopeful, hopeless, sad, excited all at the same time?    It's just such a rollercoaster ride! The worst at the mo is that all friends bar one have children or are pregnant. i love them all but just feel so left out and sad for us because we aren't part of it all and feel in a kind of limbo.
I think this place will def be a salvation from now on!

take care all of you out there ready to go again, we will get through it come what may.  

LittleFish
xxx


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Girls

Littlefish - Welcome   so sorry to read about your eptopic, its such a horrible thing to happen   i feel just like you have discribed, it really is a rollercoaster!!

Emma - Welcome to you too, and what a great story to read   gives us all some insperation       

Hi everyone else

George x


----------



## babymithel

Hi all, may I join you? I started downregging yesterday, think my FET will be at end of May, but not exactly sure, I guess it depends on the scan. I had a bit of a nightmare last night with my first jab, had to get Hubby to push the button. I was scared!! lol 

When I had my own treatment b4 I couldn't bring myself to do the first jab, had to call on a neighbour to press the button, baby or wot

Hope the time won't drag too much, 2 days seems to have gone really slowly, lol.

Good luck to you all. 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the welcome ladies - so glad there are so many of us going through it together.

Pinklady - Sorry to read about your loss.  Really, really hoping FET works for you   

Babymithel - Wow!  Six kids and now you're being a surrogate?  What a fantastic thing to be doing - so altruistic.  The first injection is always the worst - you'll be doing it in your sleep soon    

Littlefish - Sorry to hear about your ectopic.  11 frosties - what a fab crop to choose from - really hope one of those is sticky one     Are you taking them to blast?

 to everyone else

I'm doing a natural FET so I just have to track my ovulation with pee sticks and then once I detect a surge I go in for bloods.  I have two day three embies left - of average quality.  I keep telling myself that it's not all about quality.  Feeling really impatient and just want to get started - can't believe it's still a couple of months away...grrrrrr.


----------



## peg2

welcome little fish , glad you found us! you've def had a bit of a ride,  
i'm on the up bit of the rollercoaster at the moment , just preparing my body to welcome those little embies and make sure its the best place for them to be!!!!
blimmin' 'eck my food bill was BIG yesterday wth all my superfood smoothies and organic chicken etc!!!!!
my first worry will be if the embies don't survive thaw , but i havn't really thought about that yet ! i'm just staying as    ^ as i can!!!!!

hi Babymithal|! wow your story is amazing!!! my friend had triplets natuarly last year and so i know how hard that all is and you're doing it for someone else!!!!!you must be an angel!   


hi emma! gosh pee sticks!!!!! do you have to do that every morning?  
you here so many stories of not so good quality resulting in twins and really healthy babies! i think you just have to stay positive   for your little embies!!!!! they are wot they are and will do their best!!!! and they'll love it in your lovely tummy!!!!!

i know what you mean about getting impatient! but when i think about that i just think it gives me more time to get really ready!!!!!!!

hi pinklady, spinny, annieline and tinkel how are you all doing lovelies?
         and         and        to all of you guys

anneli


----------



## Littlefish

Hi Emmachoc,

No blast - would love to but it apparently isn't in the contract that Bourne Hall have with the Cambs PCT! Gutted as we had built our hopes up and thought it could really help.

Good luck with your pee sticks - I'd be terrible as I get up twice a night to go to the loo!!   

Lots of        to everyone out there.
Littlefish


----------



## annieline

Hi All

Hope you are all doing well!

Welcome to Littlefish, Emmachoc, Babymithel, and everyone else  

Will ring my clinic tomorrow to book my nurse consultation ready to start dr'ing on day21 (day4 today).

Does anyone know how much the meds cost on a medicated FET? I am guessing around £200 or so?

A x


----------



## spinny1

Annieline drug cost for fet between £120-£220 must hope this helps hun!

I will be starting around 7th May i think either that or end of May depends when af arrives it was 43 days this month!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## annieline

Thanks Spinny. 43 days! Boo! My longest was 35 on the cycle following my bfn. Last month really caught me out - 28 days as usual. Hopefully yours will be a short one this cycle - i need some company  
I am hoping to start DRing on 24th April, hols on 29th - 6th May, and then baseline scan some time after that. Hoping for ET around end of May-ish.

A x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

welcome ladies.

we have a good few months ahead of us, looking forward to sharing the time with all of you.
i'm still down regulating and starting to panic because my spray is running low and the rest of my meds are only due to arrive on the 21/04 bugger.

ET will be the end of May for me xx


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Ladies

Welcome Babymithel   wow you are doing such an amazing thing  

Emma - i know what you mean about feeling impatient, it will be soon time for your tx  

Hi Peg, Littlefish, Annieline, Spinny, Tinkelbunny and everyone else

George x


----------



## spinny1

Happy Easter everyone   hope you all enjoying the lovely sunshine!

I am starting to test for surge tomorrow   I have to ring hosp when I ovulate to have nk cell test done also I am having a trial catheter test done on Tuesday to see if I need another cervical dilatation.

Been to the Gym this morning just chilling out in the Garden!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## annieline

Wow - good luck Spinny! That has come round so quickly! Let us know how you get on!
A x


----------



## Littlefish

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone else start downregging around the 22nd of April - I think Annieline is 24th, it would be great to have company. Don't know about all of you but I turn into a bit of a monster. Take cover DH!!!
My baseline is on the 13th May if all goes well that is.

Littlefish (marie)


----------



## sillylally

*Ladies *  - Please can I join you ? AF sort of arrived today & we are going to be doing a medicated FET starting on day 21. I have no idea really what to expect so any advise, support would be great. Feel like I did before our first fresh IVF. Scary !!! 

We have 6 frozen embies, frozen on day 3. Apparently they were very good quality. I am worried about this time round because I've got an auto immune problem & I just hope the clinic will do all they can to help me with that. could be that that is the reason I've miscarried so many times & it's exciting this time to be having FET with assisted hatching & also immune support hopefully in the form of Prednisolone (?).

I welcome any advise you ladies have please. Thanks, Sally xx


----------



## annieline

Hi Sally - welcome to our little group   You will be about 10 days behind me i think (although - i must get round to ringing the clinic to book myself in!   Note to self - ring this afternoon....

Like you, i have day 3 embies (5 of them) and am looking forward to this frozen cycle now that i have got rid of my hydro tube.

Look forward to chatting to you!
A x


----------



## sillylally

Annieline - thanks for the lovely welcome. I'm also a Leap Year Loonie as I've been doing this journey for forever now. Well it seems like it to me, but not as long as many many girls on here.

I must ring clinic today too, not sure whether to count today as day 1 or not quite as AF not really that bad. I hate having to make that decision. 

Sally xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sally welcome. this is a journey not a very pleasant one at that.

I'm also having FET, hope to have ET on 21/05. mine is different as the DE are frozen and not yet fertilised. they have an excellent success rate and I'm counting on that.

love to all xx


----------



## Olivia

Hi everyone!

Can i join in? I am due to start a medicated FET in May/June too so would be nice to chat. Got 2 blasts to use just hoping they survive the thaw! Spoke to our clinic and apparantly they will only put 1 back in cause its a Blast embryo so i suppose the other decision will be whether to bring both up cause they have been frozen separately. Always something to worry about hey! 

Olivia xxxxx


----------



## peg2

Hi Sillylally! i think i remember you from a thread? may be? welcome to our little FET thread!!!
i've got 6 embies too!       not sure wot day they were frozen though!

hi tinkle, spinny,annieline, pnklady, emma, littlefish and babymithel!!!!   
hope you all well!!!! i've been trying not to come onto my computr too much as i've been reading about VDUs and getting a bit paranoid!!!!!
i've also been reading alot about diet and lifestyle!!! and this book is amazing!!!!! i can really recomend it its called Getting pregnant faster and is by Marilyn Genville. and it was 9.99 from waterstones.
theres lots of interesting stuff in it, really easy to change things, that can really help us!!!!! like not eating red meat etc!  I was partial to rare steaks but apparantly these should be avoided!!! i never knew! i allways thought that they were good because of the iron!!!! 


You guys all seem to know when you are down regging etc!!!!! all i know is that i start  Noresthisterone on 30 april ( will i be down regging then?) 

myDH has just gone to america for 11 days   i'm missing him loads already, he's on the plane now so i won't be able to speak to him for ages!
the thing that does my head in the most is that he will be on the other side of the world and that freaks me out a bit. because he is my other half and i feel quite lost with out him! 

hope you all had happy easter bunnies     

Annieline!!!! have you called your clinic? 

by guys for now hers some         and lots of      ^  and so much        that we all are strong through thus journey xxxxxx

much love anneli xxxxxxx


----------



## peg2

oh and welcome olivia Too!!!!!  
no wot you mean about always some thing to worry about!!!!! i guess that why they call it a roller coaster ride!
fingers crossed that they thaw nicely xxxxxxxx    
anneli xxxxx


----------



## Olivia

Oh thank you anneli! Have only become a member recently but logged in as a guest loads. Might have to invest in that book you just mentioned. Have been going a bit crazy over the last few weeks since our m/c-eating crap&drinking alcohol so i know its time to get healthy again so its back to the sparkling water for me too! Considering acupuncture too-will give anything a go! 

I noticed that your doing a natural cycle-lucky you. Am really disappointed that our clinic have only offered us medicated FET cause was hoping to do natural. 

Take care hon Olivia


----------



## peg2

hi oliva! i am doing medicated! ( i think !) our consultant asked us which cycle we wanted to do and we told him we wanted to do the one he had most confidence in and he said medicated! but it does seem that my cycle doesn't seem as complicated as the other girls on here!!!!!
unless my doc is holding back from telling me wot it really entails!!!!!

I am totally into the acupuncture, its really balancing!!! as long as you find the right person, who you connect with!   ^ 

The book is amazing , i see you had mc. i'm so sorry.  the book recommends certain food to eat to decrease chance of mc.
xxanneli xx


----------



## janettispagetti

Hello everyone,
Can I join in please? Am starting FET in May I hope, as had failed ICSI in Feb/March (chemical pregnancy - gutted ) and just got AF, so as long as I have a normal AF in May then will be all systems go - hurrah. Hate the waiting around and going a bit loopy  , and must also get back on healthy bandwagon as totally fell off after failed ICSI dramas. Have five blasts and I think they will put two back. Have been doing acupuncture every week, but cost mounting so had to go to once every two weeks. Don't know if it helps, but feel like it can't do any harm. Just waiting for more bloods (activated PTT - anyone know about that?). Nice to have some company anyway...
JSx


----------



## Olivia

Hi Anneli - My clinic have said that i have to take Buserilin again(as well as other medication)for quite a few weeks again so the whole process is gonna be a good few weeks. I dont know about you and it sounds crazy but i am looking forward to starting everything again because the waiting inbetween seems to take forever! and i just want to get on with it!

Regarding eating the right food-think these little afternoon treats of cakes etc have got to go-have had a big blow out so its time to get serious.

Hope you dont miss your other half too much! When at home by myself i somehow constantly find myself drawn to the computer!

Take care  Oliviaxxxxxxxx


----------



## birdey

hi ladies, hope its ok for me to join in with you we are doing our fet in may hopefully if af is good and arrives when it should. just had 2nd attempt of fresh ivf, 1st was m/c 2nd was abandoned as got severe ohss so got 6 frozen embies waiting for us. 
not sure how the fet works as first time, hopeing its not so stressful, just wanna get going with it all but gotta wait after being so ill
kirst x


----------



## Olivia

Hey JS-sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy.  I just had m/c after 1st ICSI attempt and totally fell off the healthy bandwagon too so back on it! Are you having medicated or natural FET hon?

Olivia xxxxxx


----------



## spinny1

JD, Birdey and Olivia welcome to you all!

I am waiting for af to arrive then if I don't ovulate I will be doing a medicated cycle I only have 1 Blast on ice I am   this is the one for me 

Looking forward to getting to know you all 

Big hello to everyone else!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## sillylally

There are loads of us. I will make apologies to begin with.... I'm useless at personals but I do read pretty much all the posts.

AF day 1 ish today, didn't get chance to ring clinic today so will do tomorrow. Not sure what happens with my prescription as my GP might pay for some of the more non ivf drugs but we are paying for the rest. Have no idea where to get them from or how much they're likely to cost yet.

All I know so far is that I'll have 1 jab on day 21, then a scan about 14 days after that at which time AF will presumably arrive too. Then I think they'll defrst 3 of our 6 frosties & put whatever survives back in about 2 weeks after that. I stand to be corrected so to speak.

Just got back from a dentist appt, arrived 1 hour late. I didn't realise I was an hour late until I was on the way & looked in my diary. Not a good start, I rang them, panicked about it all & when I got there they refused to see us. All my own fault but I drove 20 miles to get there. So cross with myself.

Going to have tea now, got to start drinking loads. I think my 1st IVF worked because I drank absolute gallons of water. The last 2 times I've been a bit more lax on that.

Hugs to all of you going through this process too. I cant' wait to have them back in me & know I'll be preg in a few weeks. For me that is always the excitement, even if I have a neg at least I know I've been preg (PUPO) for a little while.

xxx  Sally xxx


----------



## babymithel

Hi all, my downregging (day  is going well i think, apart from an occasional thick head, kinda like a hangover headache.  Got my AF today on schedule, and am having my scan next Wednesday to check lining. Hopefully will find out the exact timetable of TX. I hate it being up in the air, but I guess its a question of wait and see with these things. 

Hope all is good with everyone xx


----------



## annieline

Glad to hear your dr'ing is going well!

Had my nurse appt this afternoon. I am starting DRing on the 25th April with a view to have ET on the 26th May. Looking forward to it all now.
A x


----------



## sillylally

I rang my clinic today & they want me to go for my downregging (one off) jab on 5th May.   Can't believe we're starting, that will come round so fast. The hospital said they will order my drugs for me, but I want to see if my GP might pay for one or two of them. They may not but I know they did for one of my friends. Her GP said he would pay for a couple of the drugs on the list because they are not totally IVF meds.

I haven't seen a prescription because the hospital have that, so what do I do if I think I can get them cheaper than my hospital ? I don't want hassle, I just want to get it done, but if I can save a lot of money then it's worth me looking into it. Sorry for all the questions.

*annieline *  - your tx sounds different to mine, how many types of FET are there, I thought they would be more similar than a fresh cycle ? I really am showing my ignorance now.

Sally


----------



## annieline

Hi Sally

My FET is very similar to my fresh ivf - same DR (Synarel spray), but with estrogen hrt tablets instead of gonal-f stims. I also do the same cyclogest progesterone pessaries. I started both on CD21 and then have a bleed, a scan and then start hrt once confirmed DR'd.

I'm sure yours may be quite similar but you have a DR jab instead of sniffing?

With regards to your meds - it should be no problem for you to ask for your prescription and take it to somewhere like Asda or Superdrug? Mine have no problem with it at all and it could save you a packet.

Best of luck!
A x


----------



## babymithel

How is everyone getting on 

I've been DRing 2 weeks now!!!! Got my scan on Wednesday, hopefully all will be well and they will tell us roughly when the ET is. I'm guessing about 11 May!! does that sound right, or might it be sooner Haven't a clue, lol.

Best wishes

xxxx


----------



## annieline

Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun! Hope all is well! I start Dring on Sat. Will be away on hols for most of it (Canaries) but hoping that will all help towards a calm transfer. I have my Dring scan the day after i get back - yay!

My clinic were harping on about doing a single transfer this time. They have changed embryologist. However, i had 2 x grade 1's transferred on my fresh cycle (which was bfn), and a frozen cycle is supposed to have lower success rates, so i won't be too happy about that. Don't feel like having a fight, but still.

Hope everyone else is ok?
A x


----------



## sillylally

annieline - because I'm having a FET I am also having assisted hatching. Nothing to lose I don't think. Have you been told about it ?

Sally x


----------



## peg2

hi girlies!!!!!! 
how is everyone? wow its all getting close!!! 
gosh u guys already dr!!!! i'm starting in 9 days!!!!
annieline your hol sounds great! canaries!!! wow!!!!! i'm going to portugal and have my scan day after i get back too!!!!

listen ladies!!!! i've been reading up on diet etc!!!! quite interesting point on protein!!! 
you know we have all been told to have lots of protein before and during 2 ww? and we have all been drinking loads of milk? ( well the girls on my last cycle buddies were!) and me too! well ! i've come across some info that really makes sense and its saying to get your protein from fish and organic eggs!!!
not to drink so much milk as there is a lot of oestrogen in milk which isn't good!!!!

read from 'how to get pregnant quickly 'by dr marylin glenville , all she writes really makes sense!!!!!
just thought i'd pass this on!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx
by for now
anneli xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peg2

silly lally!  i think all the FET cycles seem really dif too!  it seems that all i have to do is take 2 lots of tablets and then have a scan!( seems a bt too good to be true!  though! i'll probabbly find out there is more to it!  but i know at lest untill my scan on the 28 may all i do is take tablets from the 30 april!!!!!!when do you start yours?

baby mithal!  how are you feeling? what are the drugs making you feel like? good luck for your scan! not sure about the timings of fet after scan etc , i think my dr said mine will be around the 5 june which is a week after my scan! so may be yours will be sooner than 11 may? but of course every one is different!!!!!!!! and i may have got thet wrong any way!!!!!!!   xxxxx

anneline  i've allways had assisted hatching , only because my little egg shells are slightly harder than maybe they should be!
they say that it gives you a 1 in 4 chance of multiples as the eggs may split. 

hi to everyone else    

i start my drugs in 9 days!!!!! so excited!!!
my dh comes back from america on sunday!!!! can't wait!!!! have been missing him like mad    
i have been staying with my fab sis and her gorgeous children!!!!! soooo sweet!
              

to all of you lot xxxxxxx
anneli


----------



## sillylally

Peg - hiya. I have a one of injection on 5th May & then they scan me 2 weeks later to make sure I've had AF & my lining is thin. Then after that I take oestrogen tablets until my lining is thick enough to have the embies back in. We haave 3 put in cos I'm over 40 now. Also having assisted hatching which I've very excited about.

I should find out today if my clinic will let me have Prednisolone because i've been diagnosed with an auto immune problem that might, just might be why my body attacks the babies when they are in me.

If all goes to plan ET should be in 2nd week of June I think, I also start my horrible Gestone jabs then too as extra progesterone seemed to keep AF at bay until my official test date last time. I was not making that before so I believe the injections of Gestone really helped.

I'm excited, but quite nervous too. Am going to see my IVF friends' twins this afternoon, I'm so excited & so happy for her & her DH because they have been through so much & she's proven to me that this does work.

Sally xxxx


----------



## annieline

Hi Sally - yep, have heard of assisted hatching. I hope it works for you hun.

Anneli - woo hoo to hols! That makes sense about the eggs and fish. Am deffo up for trying something new. Will have poached egg on wholemeal toast every morning, and lots of yummy fish. Anything different to last time has got to be a good thing.

Well, I actually have 3 scans. One Dr-ing scan to make sure lining is thin and ovaries are quiet. I will then commence estrogen (hrt) tabs daily (3 times a day i think - boo!). I will then have another scan 7 days later (14th May), and then one more scan a few days later where they will tell me to commence progesterone pessaries. I will then have ET 4 days later (because i have day 3 embryos). I believe i will have ET approx 17 days after starting tablets (estrogen).

A x


----------



## sillylally

Annieline - sounds similar to my plan of action. I may well get a scan 7 days after tabs start as my tabs are 3 times a day. Wonder how close we'll be in time. Will be nice to have someone close to my dates when we're on that 2WW. Hope the weather nice which will help. My last 3 2WW's have been Feb & 2 lots in October time, so haven't got out much. I think this is a lovely time of year to be doing this.

TAke care hun & thanks for your support.


----------



## annieline

Yep - would be good to be close together  

I also think this is a lovely time of year to be doing it. Spring is the reproductive season after all! Hopefully all this lovely weather should help.  
A x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi ladies i'm also due for FET on the approx 21/05. i've been down regulating since 21/03 it feels like forever.

i'm not having any scans until i get to South Africa a week before ET, so i am a bit nervous. i am starting my prednisilone on Saturday and the Proginova a week later.

it seems i'll be slightly ahead of you, i hope to set a positive trend and for all of us to have our BFP this time when it's such a nice time of the year.

xxx


----------



## sillylally

Tinkelbunny - Hi there, would you mind me asking why your dr has let you have the Prednisolone ? I have tried to reaad up on it as much as possible, but would like to hear some true life stories about it.

Sally xx


----------



## spinny1

Hi girls sorry Ive been awol 

Been testing for my surge and it is not happening   so I think I have to have medicated fet.  I have to ring clinic when af arrives and then pick up my drugs!  I have to keep testing though because my cycle last month was 43 days so I could even get surge as late as day 29   It is such a nightmare this waiting game! i am also waiting to have the nk cell test done but can't until I ovulate grrrrrrrrrr!

Hope you all ok ladies thinking of you all!
sorry for me post but feel a bit better now!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Littlefish

Hi Everyone,

Just been catching up with everyones posts. You are an amazing bunch of people on here! This is the most positive and upbeat thread I have ever joined.        

I start sniffing my little bottle of synarel tomorrow and this time it has gone so quickly. First scan on the 13th May then start the progynova if all is ready.  

Sillylally you are so right about this time of year - gorgeous weather at the mo!  

I think I will be on the eggs and fish too! I even feel like exercising   at the mo - v. strange! I am thinking that I will need the endorphins from the exercise as my hormones shut down!   or possibly a good idea  

Thank you for all your positive vibes and lots and lots of good luck!    

Love Littlefish


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Girls

I've not been on for a few day and might have to delay my tx, coz the NHS didn't complete 4 blood tests, and i've decided to wait for all the results to come in.....

Hope everyone else is doing well        

George x x


----------



## annieline

Hi All

George! How annoying! I hope you don't have to wait hun.

Littlefish - good luck for starting sniffing today! I am 3 days behind you.

Spinny (hugs) all is not lost. I hope you get your surge soon hun! 

Tinkelbunny - good luck for 21st. Blimey - what a long time to have to DR. I hope you set the trend in a positive way too hun!

Can i ask how much everyone's med fet drugs have been? I have a prescription for 2 x 60sniff synarel, cyclogest and estrogen tabs. I have to go and buy them tomorrow. Should about £200 be right? If i remember rightly from my ivf, my synarel was about £130 for the 2 bottles...

Have a lovely day everyone!

A x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Tinkelbunny - Hi there, would you mind me asking why your dr has let you have the Prednisolone ? I have tried to reaad up on it as much as possible, but would like to hear some true life stories about it.

morning Sally

prednisolone is a steroid that kills off killer cells, we all have them in varying degrees. if i was you i would insist on some i think the max dose I've seen prescribed is 25mg but I'm only on 10mg. it's prevention there isn't a specific problem with me, besides the natural make up of our womb, it gives you a better chance of getting the embies to 'stick'

Annieline yes it feels like forever and i am concerned that the DR might prevent my system from kicking back into gear so i am going to monitor my hormones very carefully. my Doc is desperate for this one to work so he will take particular care.

just thinking of it... all the ladies here in the UK seem to be complaining about not ever getting to see their Doc, where i get to see mine at every appointment, he also does my scans, no wonder there are so many going abroad.

well this is a perfect time of the year and i think we are all going to have good news in a few weeks time. i hope to give the Positive 'pee stick' as a birthday present to my DH xxx


----------



## peg2

just a quickie!!!!!!!!

hi girlies        

annieline  
think my drugs costing about £150, just about to go and buy them

george   silly nhs  for not sorting that out, good idea to wait for results though, the time will go quickly (ish) hang in there honey

tinkle   my dr does all my scans and appointments too, its really reasurring, the last clinic i was at it was just the nurses, who had to confer to get the answers etc, looking back it was quite ridiculus!  they didn't have a blimmin clue! 

little fish   hope your sniffing goes well! not long till 13 may woop woop! also my Guru!   recommends 25 - 30 mins of good excercise a day! i've been running/ walking and rowing every day for almost 3 weeks now!!!! can't believe it!!! but i'm actually enjoying it!!!!!( never been an exersiser as i'm quite small) but it's great and has given me loads of energy! and appetite for all my fish!!!!!

spinny     thats sucha long cycle! is it allways like that? you poor thing waiting   it comes soon. mine is normally 28 days but actually i was due yesterdayand i have no sign wots so ever, really wierd!

Even more wierdly i'm starting drugs on 30 april so i would have just had a perioid then another one! heck   my skin is going to be horrific!!!   

hi emma, baby m, silly lally , janettispagetti , birdy and olivia      hope you all doing well
          

to eveyone and lots of       ^


bye for now!!!! ( not very quickie in the end!)
anneli


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hi everyone, Hope I can join you. I am waiting for my follow up consultation next week and have 5 frosties. I hope to have a fet soon as I i've just been waiting to start again since my BFN in Dec. Four months later I finally have my follow up. I hope I won't have to wait longer to start again. My day 3 frosties are waiting for me. 

Sarah


----------



## Guest

Hi Sarah - Welcome to the thread.  Wow, four months for a FU!  Good luck and I hope you can get on with FET asap.

Hello   to everyone else.  sorry, been a cr4p FF'er and haven't posted for a while.  A bit mixed up where everyone is in their cycles but will try and catch up.  It's looking like I'll probably being doing FET in June now as the next couple of months are a little hectic.  In the meanttime though I'll be keeping an eye on you all and praying that you all get lucky   . Lots of    to you all. 

xx


----------



## Pinot

Hi All,

Can I join you please? I'm having a medicated FET kind of in May in that downregging starts beginning of May and ET expected week beg 8th June - hopefully! We've 4 frosties (1 x 8-cell and 3 x 6-cell) and we've persuaded the clinic to make them go to blast if they can. They normally only do it for 5 or more so we know there's a very real chance none will make it but we just have to keep everthing crossed! They've taken embies of ours to blast before so I'm going with the "we've done it before, why not again approach"

Now just have 7 weeks to get bottom in gear and start eating well again (have been a bit rubbish on that front since last BFN).

Sending lots of cyber luck to everyone who needs it  
Love Pinot xx


----------



## sillylally

Pinot - hi there, sounds like we'll be about the same timing with out FETs. Do you have a start date ? I start with my one off D/R jab on5th May.

Sally xx


----------



## Pinot

Hi Sally,

Yep I start sniffing on the 6th May so right behind you. I've never heard of a one off down-reg jab. That sounds fab. Wish I could have one! My baseline scan is booked for 21st May and then start progynova on the 23rd May I think.

Fingers crossed for a good run of BFPs!

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Olivia

Hi Girls,

I have joined the thread but my computer at home is broken and i feel completely lost without it cause i cant post on this thread as much as i would like!

Been catching up with all the latest-very exciting that most of you are down regulating or about to! We dont start till the end of May unfortunately-it cant come round quick enough! Does anyone know how long a medicated FET actually last from start to finish?

Anneli i bought that book you recommended by Marilyn Genville-i havent put it down actually! I would really recommend it too! We have been eating loads of fish recently.

Anyway positive thoughts to everyone 

Olivia xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hi all, I was just wondering after the thaw could embryios have grown a few more cells. Also after the thaw how soon do they do the transfer? do they let them grow more? I have 5 day 3 frosties 2x 8 cells- grade 1, 3x 6 cells- grade 1. I am hoping that I am able to take them to blast.

Emmachoc, four months felt like an eternity, I Just hope the FET will be quicker.

Sarah


----------



## babymithel

Hope everyone is well.

Had my DR scan yesterday, lining was thin, but slight activity in both ovaries, so had blood test to check my levels. Waiting to hear the results, so I can start the tablets. If all is well hoping the ET will be around 13th May!! We are slowly getting there.

Best wishes everyone xx


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Girls

So i've not been on for a while! 

Well my tx has been up back a month due to the bl**dy NHS, but i should be starting on my next AF which will proberbly be at the end on May/ begining of June so i might just stay on this thread


----------



## spinny1

I am still waiting or surge    so frustrating as I can't have nk cell test done without it and I wanted to have this done before I start fet in May.


I should start dr around 12th -15th May so ET will be in June hopefully.

Love and luck to all 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## annieline

Hi All

Well, picked up my meds. They cost £184 in the end. I start sniffing tomorrow...

Oh Spinny - sorry you haven't had your surge yet! Boo! How annoying. Hoping it will come soon...

Pinklady - sorry to hear about your treatment being put back. How annoying!

Babymithel - let us know how you get on with your results.

Hi Sarah - yes, they can grow a few cells before being returned. Not too sure how soon before transfer they put them back though. Would like to know if you manage to find out...

Olivia - mine should be about 4 weeks i believe. I start DRing tomorrow and have DR scan and start hrt on 7th May hopefully. I think some people DR for longer though.

Pinot - welcome to the thread. You start sniffing on my birthday! Good luck!

Sally - a one-off jab sounds fab!

Emma - good luck for June!

Sarah - welcome to the thread. I have 5 x day 3 embies too. GL for your transfer.

Peg and everyone else  

A x


----------



## sillylally

*Annieline *  - I know, I can't quite belive it's a 1 jab d/r myself. I have a friend who had the same.

*Sarah *  - Welcome, I'm quite new here myself but the girls are lovely. Hi *Pinot *  too.

Hi to everyone else. Sally xx


----------



## Pinot

Annieline - it's just after my birthday too! Thankfully not sniffing on my birthday as that would be too unfair!

Pinklady - you must be sooooo frustrated   I guess at least another month to make sure you're in tip top health??

Spinny - I'm also waiting for a surge as I'm part of an NK trial at my clinic. Sadly I'll not find out my own level as the clinic won't treat even if you have raised NK cells but at least I might help other women in the future

Sarah - someone may have answered this and I've missed it (please ignore me if so!) but yes embies can often gain cells between thaw and transfer. My clinic usually thaw around 9am and you go in around 10 so for our last FET, both my embies had gone from 8 cells to 10 before transfer. We're also hoping to take ours to blast so fingers crossed for you.

Better get some work done but hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## sillylally

Ladies, please can I ask advise. I am due to start FET on 5th May , but have had a letter from my consultant today saying he doesn't know anything about Prednisolone so can't prescribe it for me. I had a call from my lovely dermatologist saying that she thinks I should try to talk to St Mary's recurrent miscarriage clinic & see if they can get my own IVF consultant to agree to giving it to me, hoping to lower my over active immune system enough so it doesn't attack my embies.

Any advise is welcome. Thanks girls. xx Sally xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sillylally that is insane we are all on prednisilone different dosage for people with immune/killer cell issues. you must get some and it sonds like you might have to go on a high dosage 25mg. phone that doc who deals with misscariages and fax him your blood results he would consult over the phone and fax/post you a sript. it's madness is your clinic/doc part of the dark ages?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

sillylally his name is Doc ******* be warned he is a specialist and charges those rates.


----------



## Guest

Pinklady - I'll keep you company in June  

Spinny -   for your surge.  Another June FET'er - we can all keep each other company  

BabyM - Hope the results of your bloods mean you can get going soon   

Annieline - GL for first sniff    Hope you don't get any side effects.  V. impressed with your personals.  

Sillylally - Hope you get your meds sorted out   

 to everyone else.  Really must have a shower.

xx


----------



## annieline

It's started! Can't believe it! It didn't really feel real until this morning. I have done my first sniffs. Thanks for the well-wishes Emma. I was thankfully side-effect free from it during my tx so hoping it will be the same this time. 

Sally - sorry about your cons not knowing about that med. Seems a bit crazy if other consultants are using it.

Pinot - you are a May baby too? I LOVE May. That is why i feel so happy about doing my tx in this month. If this cycle doesn't work and i have any of my 5 frosties left, my next one will be in August which will hopefully give me another Taurean baby. DH and I are both Taurean. Not that i care when baby would be born, lol - but it gives me something to plan    

Hope everyone is feeling ok!

Shall we do a little table of where everyone is at?

A x


----------



## peg2

good idea! annieline!!!!! do you know hoe to do one? ? ? ? ? ? ? 

hi to all of you!!!!! just done a boot fair.ughhhhhh. was awful!!   really windy and not many people! massively hard work for very little return !!!! AF started this morning too! so was quite tearfull   at points!!!!!!!!!!

Dh comes back tomorrow! can't wait!     

hi tinkle bunny  annieline   spinny  pinklady   emma   little fish   babym   silly lally   janetti   birdy   olivia   sarah   and pinot  

hope you all well and          that tx goes well!!!!!!!

is any of you on noresthisterone? i start taking that on thurs!
and any of you on Progynova? i start taking that on day 3 

bye for now xxxxxxxx
annelixxxxxxxx


----------



## babymithel

Hi all, had scan on Wed, lining was nice and thin, but overies were a bit active, had blood test, and have had to carry on with the buserelin. Gonna have to go back next week and get checked again. Pain really, waiting sucks!!! We were hoping to start the tablets today. To top it all, phoned clinic and they couldn't find me on the system, so couldn't book next appt!!! Technology eh Still hoping to have the ET mid Mayish, lol.

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## peg2

thinking of you babym.   sooo frustrating xxxxxxx 
 love anneli xxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

anneli

i'm going to be on Proginova, predisilone and gestone. also taking asprin and the mountain of vits.

i start proginova 1st May just hope AF arrives as i was due yesterday and no sign yet but feeling so vloated. i'm still sniffing Buseralin.


----------



## babymithel

Hi all, my next DR scan is booked for Thursday, so hopefully if all goes well will start on the HRT next weekend!! 

Good luck all

xx


----------



## spinny1

Yey I got my surge on Friday and I am having NK Cell Test this Friday at 10.00  hopefully this will give me some answers I will be having FET im May hopefully!  I was so amazed to get my surge as I don't usually ovulate as I have PCOS! It felt great though  

Hope you all ok Love to all xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## sillylally

tinkelbunny - Please would you mind telling my why your consultant has put you onto the Prednisolone ? I have recently been diagnosed with an autoimmune disease (I hate that word but it's what the dr's keep calling it) called Lichen Sclerosus. It's been kept under control with topical steroids but my dr suggested that taking Pred might help to stop my body fighting my embies when they are back in.  I have asked my IVF consultant who says he knows nothing of this & won't put me onto it, having initially been told they would.

I plan to find out as much about it as possible so I can stand up for myself a little. We are due to start the FET on 5th May. Hope you don't mind me asking you & please don't feel that you HAVE to answer if you are not comfy doing it.

Thanks heaps, Sally xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sally that is the only reason why i am taking prednisline to try and prevent my natural killer cells from destroying the embryo once i've had FET. i am actually starting to take it long before ET. it is a precaution in my case as i have done tests and i don't have a problem like you, that is why i am on a lower dose. you should have been on it long before ET and at the max dose of 25mg. but i'm not a Doctor, however i would listen to your Doc and insist on getting it prescribed by your clinic.

no problem asking, ask away. good luck and stand up for yourself. FET somehow doesn't have a good success rate and we want to make sure that we have a perfect balance to give your FET the best chance.


----------



## Olivia

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is well?

Only just had our follow up appt from our fresh cycle just ended in m/c last month and just thought i would mention that our consultant has told us that our FET is funded by the NHS-i didnt know that! Also our area we live in(in Kent) is now gonna give couples 2 fully funded IVF cycles instead of 1 which is amazing! So now means if FET doesnt work we can put our name down for full cycle straight away rather then having to save(would have prob taken a long long time!). I started clapping when we were told-did get a strange look but what the hell!



Take care

Olivia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Littlefish

Hi Olivia,

We are in the same position as you   . cambridgeshire funds FET and up to 3 cycles too. I think they take previous private treatments into consideration as well and so I suppose may offer less free goes - not sure though!

Any one else suffering with down reg? The hot sweats have started and I was less than cheery on the phone to my mum   - she doesn't even know we have started treatment again so not fair on her. I really need to get it under control as I really want the bare min of people to know this time - Is that selfish? To top it all off I got a stinker of a cold the same time as down reg meds. It started with a tickly sore throat then went to my chest.  

How do you get to the diagnosis that you produce too many killer cells or that you kill of your own embies? Do the NHS take this serious? Is it worth me asking? 

Good luck to all you ladies out there.
I think a chart would be a good idea as I have lost the plot about who is where in their treatment!

Love
Littlefish.


----------



## sillylally

Littlefish - Hi, I am so pleased you asked about the killer cells, I'm desperate to know too. My consultant is reluctant (to say the least) to let me go onto Prednisone for my autoimmune problems. Hope you  have more luck.

Sally xx


----------



## annieline

Morning All

Just to let you know, i'm off on hols in the morning - yay! I will do our chart of where we are at when i get back if that's ok. Sniffing is going well - no problems so far. I can't believe i have my DR scan the day i get back - it's going soooo quickly!

Littlefish - sorry you are having a hard time of your DR ing. Hopefully when you start your estrogen you will feel better again. I too haven't told ANYONE about this FET. Plus, if it does work, then I still won't tell anyone. I will just tell them it was a miracle. I told my mum and sisters about the ivf, but this is different really.

Olivia - fab news about your funding! I have to pay for mine (have DS already), so if this transfer doesn't work then i will probably have to wait until the end of the year before we can afford it again.

Sally - wow, not long until you start!

Spinny - fab news about your surge. Good luck for Friday!

Babymithel - wow! Good luck for your scan on Thursday! That seems to have gone so quickly! I am following you with interest as i am right behind you!

To EVERYONE else - good luck! Look forward to chatting to you when i get back!

Peg - you must be off soon?
A x


----------



## Olivia

Hi Ladies,

Little fish-brilliant that you get up to 3 cycles funded! It just seems to really vary in each county!

Annieline-Have a fab holiday! You mentioned you havent told anyone about your FET-its making me think that maybe we should  keep it  quiet too! Too much pressure when people know i think-especially when its bad news or its goes wrong!

Hi to Peg, Spinny, Sally, Baby M and everyone else-hope your all ok! 

Lots of love Oliviaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sillylally

*Olivia *  - Hi there. I'm just waiting to start FET on Tues next week, having a bit of a struggle to get my consultant to prescribe Prednisolone/Prednisone (?) for my autoimmune problem. He says he doesn't know what dose it should be which worries me slightly that they are a bit fixed in their ways.

My DP's Nana died this morning  & I really don't feel in the mood to have a fight with my clinic. They are normally so brilliant & I feel it's a bit of a brick wall. 

I think that *Annieline *  not saying much about the FET is probably a good idea. We have always told everyone everything about IVF but this time have kept it really quiet. Just a handful of people know.

*Littlefish *  - thinking of you luvvie, hope you feel much better really soon.  xxx

Love to all of you on here, whatever stange you are at. Sorry I'm rubbish with personals but here if any of you want to chat. xxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

sillylally

sorry to hear about your DP's nana.

re the meds you can get them from your Doc if your clinic won't let you have them. a word of warning is that they do affect your blood pressure as they are a cortisone, but you would need it and the max dose is 25mg for people with immune issues like you. sorry that you are having such  a hard time getting this.


----------



## Olivia

Hi Sally,

Yeah like you am not very good at the personal thing either! Sorry to hear about your DP Nan 

Exciting that you start FET next week? Are you doing medicated or natural? Always worrying when a consultant is unsure isnt it!!! Maybe phone clinic in a few days when your feeling up to it.


Interesting that you kept it quiet too-think everyone knowing is just too much. Its hard cause we have so many weddings coming up etc-i know people will know something is up when i say i am not drinking! Saying that could always just say am on antibiotics or something hey!
Mind you dont know why am worrying about something so trivial especially compared to your new you had this morning 


Olivia xxxxxxx


----------



## sillylally

*Tinkelbunny *  - Thank you for that reply. Am just waiting for DP to come home so I can give him a huge huggle. He is devastated about losing his Nan. She lived on the Isle of Wight so it's not been possible to get over to see her.

FET does seem to be more exciting that starting normal IVF. I feel it's a bit more natural ina way, despite being medicated. What dates do you have ? Sorry if you've already told me, I'm hopeless at remembering stuff, sorry.

*Olivia *  - just saw your post as I was about to send mine. Thanks for the hugs. We are doing a medicated FET, our 1st one. Despite having between 10 & 13 eggs on each IVF we have never had anything to freeze. All of them die off except the 2 that we have put back on ET day. This last IVF we went for a day 3 transfer & were shocked that we had 6 to freeze. It was meant to be our last go ! All the best plans.......... We are also going for Assisted Hatching this time too, incase they die off because they just can't hatch properly. I'm nearly 41 so we know we're clutching at straws. Wishing you all the best, please keep in touch if you can. xx

I just had an email from my clinic to say that they are going to pass my concerns onto the other consultant there & hope he knows about Pred & can prescribe it for me. I can almost garauntee you that they will put me on a really low dose. I think it's very hard from where I sit because I believe it could make a difference for us. Since 1990 when I had my 1st m/c I don't feel like I have had the tests that perhaps I should have had.

Sally xxx


----------



## Olivia

Sally,

Will keep track of how your getting on with your FET. Yeah it does seem alot more natural then the full IVF cycle-i was disappointed when we were told that the whole process would take about as long as a full IVF cycle-i honestly thought it would be alot more simple.  

Brilliant news about your 6 embryos you had to freeze! Will they thaw all 6 do you think? Wishing you lots of luck. Will keep in touch most definately. Be interesting to see how you find the FET process and you can pass it on to me!

Take care Olivia  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mol

Hi

I am new totally to FF so can I join in with you lovely ladies.  I had planned FET in May but our clinic is closing for 3 weeks so we are having to postpone until June.  I had successful IVF back in March 06 and had DS in Nov 06.  We were lucky to have 5 frozen embies so this is our first shot at FET.  I am so nervous this time though and any words of wisdom will be greatly appreciated.  I plan to start Buseralin injections on day 21 so a bit to go yet. 

Mol


----------



## sillylally

Mol - Welcome. What a shame you've had to put off your FET for now. Even that month can seem a lifetime when you're waiting can't it ? It will come round fast enough for you I hope. So nice for us here to know that it has worked for you before. You must have felt amazing when you realised it had worked.

Sally xx


----------



## Mol

Hi Sally thanks

Yes was disappointed in having to wait but it's only another month really and I am not looking forward to those daily injections again.  I still can't believe it worked first time either as I had read and heard so many sad stories - DS in now 21/2 years.  I appeared to be a text book case too.

Mol


----------



## Olivia

Hi Mol

I am due to start my FET in June so should be same sort of time as you so we can compare notes 

Olivia xxxxxxx


----------



## Mol

Great Olivia!  I didn't speak to anyone last time as DH didn't want anyone to know it nearly drove me mad  

Mol


----------



## Olivia

Mol,

That must of been so hard to not talk to anyone! This site has been a blessing! It took me ages to actually register cause before that i used to just look at what others had written-but truely this site has kept me sane. Makes you realise that your certainly not the only one this is happening to!

I think myself and DH have decided to keep it pretty quiet this time as we told all our friends last time and it was too much pressure.

Olivia xxx


----------



## peg2

wow!!! ladies!!!!!its been busy on here!!!!!! i havn't checked in for a few days as dh has just got back from states! was great to c him again!
welcome mol! 

have a great holiday annilene     i go on the 11! 


i used to find it so hard not to say anything to peolple as because every one knew we had been trying for so long they always ask hows it going! but it does seem easier not to talk about about FET, i think because i can't be bothered to explain, i just say we're still trying and just wait and see!

i've stopped drinking alchohol any way so every one knows i've just got well healthy! it's surprizingly easy just to stick to sparkley water!
i'm really enjoying having a clear head in the mornings! and watching other people get a bit slurry! its  quite funny!

little fish   and olivia  
Thats great about your free tx, i'm in kent too but having tx in a london clinic that is private only. But it's good to know for the future, i wonder whether you would be entitled to nhs after having private?

How much does the FET tx cost any way? i don't think we even asked our consultant! i'm presuming its gotto to be a lot cheaper! yikes i hope so!

sally, sad news   
totally agree that it feels much more natural this time. i guess we did all the hard work last IVF .So our bodies have got to be more relaxed and less stressed!
i find it really frustrating when the drs and nurses don't listen. they make me feel like i don't know wot i'm talking about. i asked my dr. about imune testing. and he just said there is no need. So i came away feeling that prehaps he knows best. But then when i think about it it may be he doesn't ! aggggggggggggggg! 
its so hard to know isn't it!

i suppose we have to trust them . Wot reviews does your clinic have? 

hi tinkle, spinny, pinklady, emma, babym,janetti,birdy,sarah,and pinot 
hope you all ok       

      that all our                  are happy and looking forward to being thawed and back where they belong!!!

catch you all later 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
        
               

         

much love anneli xxxxxx


----------



## spinny1

Olivia my gp and consultant suggested nk cell test.  It costs £480 but money well worth spent if i get some answers   Good luck hun

Annileine have a fab holiday  

Mol welcome hunny  

Sillysally sorry about DH Nan very sad hope you are ok hunny   

I can't wait for Friday NK Cell test here I come xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## karen55

hi ladies

Wondered if i could join you over here??

ive been ttc for 6years now, had all the usual investigations clomid etc before having my first IVF cyle in shrewsbury in January. I got 20 eggs, 11 blasts and had SET which unfortunately resulted in a BFN (dont know why im surprised anymore!)

Anyway i started Gonapeptyl for DR yesterday as well as norethisterone as im having mental bleeding!!   Im having a baseline scan on 18th May when im due to start progynova and cyclogest! ET is the 1st of june (if some of my 4 blasts survive!)

Ive really had very little info off my clinic and feel like im doing this blindly!  but to be honest i dont care as long as it works!!

i just really hope they will give me a DET next time as there was no question last time do to the quality of my blasts. This is my last NHS treatment so im gunna fight all the way!!!

Anyway its nice to find other people with all the strains and stresses! last time i was obsessed with follicles and eggs this time its lining and embryos LOL

karen


----------



## ayrshirelady

Hi Ladies,

I have 5 little frozen soldiers waiting from last ICSI round. Never tried an FET before but meeting with clinic 1st May to discuss how to progress. So should be starting May/June I think. If so can I join your chat. Think it is to be a natural FET so I'm going in for my instructions. 
This is our last NHS shot so like everyone else praying this is our turn. Good luck to you all.

Ayrshire Lady


----------



## Littlefish

Hello Everyone,

I have just been catching up on the thread, its amazing the depth of knowledge that everyone has and the different experiences.

Annieline - have a wonderful holiday - you def deserve it.   

Olivia and Sally - I am so sorry to hear about you DP's nana too.  
I'm def with you on not telling people. Usually the whole world knows but I have reached the point where I can't take on the upset and disappointment of everyone else too. It does affect our families esp my mum who would love us to be happy and to have a grandchild. It also prolongs the healing process and people treat you differently too! As for alcohol atibiotics is a good one - we could always says it's water infection - people really wouldn't want to know anymore! lol!

Mol - welcome to the thread - it keeps me sane too. This is just such a supportive place to be.

Karen55 - I'm the 13th May for Baseline too and should have transfer round about the 1st or bit after that too.

Thank you for anyone that has replied re killer cells etc. I think I will speak to my own doctor/ consultant about it.

Take care all,
Little Fish


----------



## janettispagetti

Hi Olivia,
So sorry about your ICSI it is such a massive emotional rollercoaster once you have let yourself believe just a little bit and then it all goes belly up... What stage are you at now? I having been referred to haematologist which might be another 4-5 wk wait - NIGHTMARE  as my aPTT was abit prolongued (slow clotting). Whilst in a way I want them to find something wrong so they can fix it, it is driving me nuts waiting. So looks like it won't happen in May for me.. I want to hear all the positive stories from this thread though as it gives me such hope. Go ladies go, I know you can do it .
JS xx


----------



## Jomag

Hi ladies - mind if I join you?

I just had my down reg scan today and am good to start progynova tomorrow.  Yippee!!  This is my third cycle since Sept so I'm starting to feel like a bit of an old pro at this (for want of a better word!).

If my last four frosties survive the thaw then i am hoping to get two good enough for transfer on 14th May (feels like a lifetime away) and to be honest that is the bit I hate the most.. waiting by the phone for the embryologist to confirm if the last 8 weeks of drugs and feeling like rubbish has all been for nothing, or have I been one of the lucky ones to get a couple of good quality embies for transfer only to have 2 further weeks of pure torture wondering if they are implanting or not!!

From today I'm also off the alcohol, although I'm told Zita West believes that the odd glass of red from a high altitude country is fine (ie. Chile - I had to ask that one!) 

Wish you all good luck with your cycles!

Jo


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi Jomag welcome.

would you mind me asking what meds you will be on.

this will be your 4th FET?

i am on Prednisilone, proginova  and aspirin.


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies i hope you don't mind me joining! i went for follow up consultation today after 1st failed IVF.  dr said that everything was text book and just unfortunate they didn't take!! i have 1    day 3 8 cell which doesn't mean much to me but he said was great?! so will be trying that next time.  he said i could start next attempt around end of may.  i will be starting down reg on cd2 as have pcos and lack of any regularity with af, and then hrt? i am unsure what is involved in FET apart from just hope and pray that the little embie survives thaw and that it then decides it wants to stick around.. 

em xx


----------



## Mol

Morning ladies 

I too am unsure about FET this is also my first one.  It all seems like a life time away at the moment too.  How many weeks from start to finish, I am expected to start on day 21 of june cycle.  Also i have 5 frosties and how does it work?  Is one thawed at a time of do they thaw all 5 and look for the best out of the ones that have made it?

Mol


----------



## sillylally

Hi Mol- I'm doing my firsts FET , starting on 5th May. I don't know much, but so far I know that I have one jab for downregging (that is just a brilliant change from the fresh cycle) & then I have a scan 2 weeks later. I think they then start me on the oestrogen tablets & scan about a week after that. Then they go back in.

We had 6 frosties & they told us they froze them in batches of 3, because I'm over 40 they can legally put 3 back in again. They said they will defrost 3 & gave us the choice that if only 1 survives would we like to defrost the next 3, at risk of ending up with 4 & having to let one go..... We have plumped for defrosting 3 & putting back just what me might be lucky enough to have survive.  

Not sure if I'm any help as I'm new to this too, but it seems to be about 4 weeks instead of the usual 6-8. I stand to be corrected by those girls who know much much more than me. xx

eknowles - Sorry that you've had to go through the pain of a BFN, I think it does help to have a follow up though don't you? Gives us some more hope. Keep your chin up & it will happen for you.

Sally xxx


----------



## Jomag

Thanks for the Welcome all.

Tinklebunny - This is my second FET, I overstimulated on the drugs in November which meant all my embies had to go in the freezer as it was too dangerous to put them back at that time.  So whilst it is my third cycle on these drugs, it will only be my second embie transfer.  I am on synarel spray (for downregging) and progynova now to prepare the lining of the womb.  Then I start the pessaries just before the transfer in a fortnight.

Mol - re your five frosties, what they did with my first five was thawed them all and leave them for a day to see how they got on.  Out of the five, four of mine survived, but one wasnt good enough quality to put back, leaving me with two which were only day 2, 2 cell, grade 2.  Not great really but if they are living then they are still viable and worth putting back!  Obviously, mine didn't result in a BFP, but the doc said it really is a case of hit or miss.  Some girls get perfect embies which result in nothing, others get only one very poor embie to survive and that is the one that makes it.  It is impossible to gauge which ones will and wont work - its a bit of a lottery as far as I am concerned!  I am expecting that because the last embies werent great that these ones wont be either as they are from the same batch.. but hey.. you just never know do you, and that is what I'm clinging to.  

My two FET cycles so far have been around 6 - 8 weeks each.  It really depends how long you have to down reg for because they have to work out a schedule from your day 21 to the day they can do the transfer and for some that is longer than others.

EKnowles - an 8 cell embie is considered to be fantastic at my clinic so hang in there.  That could be the very one for you!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Jomag

they seem to prescribe prednisilone as standard during FET to give your embies a better chance against your natural killer cells, are you taking any? you don't have to have a high NK count to be on them, we all have a degree of NK cells in us.

i am so frustrated never in my life has my AF been this late and i have no sign of it turning up anytime soon i'm a week over now. my clinic said to wait till AF starts before we can decide to start on meds. so frustrating as i've plane tickets booked and paid for to go to South Africa.

i wonder what could be wrong? i've been down regulating since 21/03 on the spray 4 times per day.


----------



## Mol

Crikey   looks like it will be August before ET for me.  I will be totally barking by then am sure  

It does seem like a lottery doesn't it though as far as frosties are concerened but it only take one little fighter - I must try and be more positive this time.

I am sending you all some of my newly found  

Mol x


----------



## sillylally

Mol - We can do it !!!


----------



## Olivia

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok? Havent had a chance to be on here for very long over the past few days!

Welcome em&jo!

Littlefish-water infection is a good idea-never thought of that one! Well i can alternate between that and antibiotics!

JS- So sorry to hear it wont be happening in may for you-so so frustrating when its out of your hands and there is nothing you can do! Hope things start moving a little quicker hon! We wont be starting our FEt till June so a little while to wait-am counting the days!

Anneli-yeah you can NHS treatment after private treatment-providing the treatment didnt work and you have no children! Think FET cost around £1000 mark-thats what our hospital said! Not long till your hols now then hey-bet your counting the days!

Sally-hope your ok? Hope DP is ok too?

Hi to, spinny, mol and all you other lovely ladies(sorry if i have missed anyone out!)

Lots of love    

Olivia xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sillylally

*Olivia *  - DP is very upset but doing his best to get on with work.  He's got a very high tech job where he has to be 100% focussed & said he's finding it very hard. We've got a day out in London tomorrow at the Grand Designs show, so I'm hoping it will help him through another day.

I heard from my clinic today to say they will let me have Prednisolone but at my own risk pretty much. We have asked the clinic to go for it, order the meds. So we are all on for starting Tues. Sorry to you & *JS *  & anyone else that can't start this time round. I had to postpone a month & I appreciate it seems like a lifetime. Hope you catch up soon though. xxxx

Sally xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

sillylally

good that you got the meds be sure to take them in the morning as some have said it keeps you awake at night. start on them a week before ET, 10mg then day before ET increase the dose to 25mg. but sure your Doc has advised the same.

still no sign of my AF, this is beyond crazy as i'm never late. please let it start this weekend. i was due to start the Proginova today and now i can't i hope this is not a massive set back as i have plane tickets booked and paid for...what a bugger.


----------



## babymithel

Had a nightmare appt yesterday, my thyroid level isn't stable so we have had to stop treatment   Also the DR didn't work, my lining was thicker than last week and I had a stonking big follicle. 

Its a shame, cos we were ready to start the HRT, but it all been messed up.

Hoping to start again Julyish when my thyroid is sorted. Good luck everyone. xx


----------



## spinny1

Babymithel so sorry hunny it's so not fair   good luck for the future hunny xxx 

I had nk cell test today, a scan and biopsy.  scan fine biopsy very painful but only for a few minutes 

I will have results back in 4 weeks it takes so long especially as I have paid £480
for this    oh well th waiting game starts again!  My bloods are due back in 4 weeks too from the miscarriage clinic!  I need some answers!!!!!

Love and Luck to all have a good weekend 

Good night 

lol spinny xxx


----------



## spinny1

Hello my lovelies!

How are you all?  enjoying the sunshine I hope  

I am off to town with the girls tonight.  I have had my hair done and I am going to get my make up done at 6.30 thought I deserve to treat myself 

Have a lovely bank holiday girls xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## sillylally

Tinkelbunny - I start my FET today with my d/r jab. So unsure what it's going to be like so I'm nervous. I now have my regime for my Prednisolone steroids. Do you think this sounds about right ?.....

5mg twice a day from start of Progynova, then upping it to 10mg 3 times a day for 5 days , starting 2 days before ET. Then back to 5mg twice a day till pregnancy test.

Girls - I hope you all had a lovely weekend & got to see some sunshine.
Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sillylally

i'm not an expert but from what i've read you should stay on the 10mg 3 times a day after ET. but not sure why they are spreading the drug through the day as it keeps you awake at night, most ladies if not all of them take a 25mg dose first thing in the morning. your 30mg dose should be ok and not that high as a nurse has said kids with asthma take 40mg per day. i would take the whole dose first thing in the morning. also beware that it will turn you into a crazed woman i've gone so loopy. d/r is also making me emotional so i'm a crying bunny boiler.

i've not had my second A/F at all i've a regular 25 day cycle but it's over a week late now.
good luck.


----------



## gerbera

hi all
what clinics r u all at? just reading bout the prednisolone, my et is 2morrow on a fet cycle so its too late this time but would be interested to know the background! and yes u should take the whole dose 2gether in the morning! (am a nurse)
thanks for any info x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Gerbera
i'm abroad in South Africa, but have been with most here in the UK. you are not too late to start taking some. i'd advise that you get some ASAP. seems to be standard prescription with FET, wonder why you are not on it. remember we don't ovulate so our body is not sending out a 'slime' that protects the sperm. this helps in a way...my reasoning.
good luck, how many frosties do you have? what day transfer are you going for?

Fertilityfriends does not advocate Self-Medication, we would reccomend you contact your clinic/care provider for further advice


----------



## gerbera

only got 3 frosties, they were day 3 when frozen, u think its worth taking a dose of pred now? what is the regime? ( i happen to have some as my mum has a chronic lung condition) 

Fertilityfriends does not advocate Self-Medication, we would reccomend you contact your clinic/care provider for further advice


----------



## gerbera

have got to pop out to take said mother to hairdressers but let me know will be back! x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

10-25mg is ok. i'd take 25mg for the 2ww then reduce to 20mg for the remained of the 14 weeks. brilliant your ET is here i've another few weeks before mine.

make sure you also use progesterone. injection 100mg in the morning and suppositries at night. double up as there is new evidence re prog i'll post it on here was on another thread.

Fertilityfriends does not advocate Self-Medication, we would reccomend you contact your clinic/care provider for further advice


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies
i wonder if you could help.  i am due to be starting fet this month or next and when asked about the pesseries etc the cons said i don't need them i will have d/r injections followed by hrt tab;etc before transfer.  everywhere i read everyone is having something after trf?! very confused
thanks
em


----------



## babyplease!!

Eknowles- dont think they gie them as a rule hun. I've requested them for my upcoming FET as i bled early on the last two treatments. Doc agreed to give me them for 3 weeks post transfer. xx


----------



## Jomag

Hi eknowles - the pessaries are to keep the lining of the womb nice and thick which is believed to help implantation.  All clinics are different in the approach though.  Might be worth asking for them for the 2ww anyway - even if you have to pay for them.

Jo


----------



## Pinot

Hi All,

Have been AWOL due to work for the last couple of weeks so I'm just trying to catch up with where everyone is. Not an easy task as it's so busy on here!

Em, re progesterone, my clinic still give it even though it's for FET. As the others have said, I'd ask for it. Of all the drugs it costs peanuts so I can't see why they would have a problem with you having it.

Re prednisolone, I asked my clinic last week and got an out and out NO! So frustrating but they say there is no clinical evidence it works so won't prescribe it? Please note, that's not my opinion, I'm just parroting off what the clinic said. Why are they all so different. They've agreed I can take baby aspirin but in the same breath said it makes no difference. Nothing like a bit of positivity  

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## sillylally

Pinot - I had the same response pretty much from my clinic about the Prednisolone. They say it makes no different & I'm sure they got their wires crossed & thought I wanted it to control my LS. I didn't want it for that at all, it's just to lower the immune system so it doesn't fight the embies.

If I was you I'd definately push for what you think is right for you. I know it can feel like you are not being listened to sometimes & it's horrible when you think you should try something but the dr's won't let you.

I know they say there is no proof but I did have steroids with my last DD & I think it's worth trying again.

good luck for the future.  
Sally xx


----------



## annieline

Hi All!  

Just come back from a FAB hol in canaries. Hi to all the newbies - welcome to the thread! 

Well, i started DRing (Synarel) before i went away, and had my first DR scan today. Lining nice and thin and ovaries quiet, so i have started my estrogen hrt (3 tablets of Climaval a day). Next scan is on Friday next week.

Look forward to chatting to you all over the next couple of weeks.

Anneli - not long to your holiday!

Jomag - not long until your ET hun.

Good luck to everyone - whatever stage you are at.

A x


----------



## spinny1

Hello sorry I have been awol!

Af arrived Monday so I will be testing for my surge from day 10 next Wednesday But I think it well have to be next month as Lab is closed due to changeover for 3 weeks very frustrating trying not to let it get me down but very hard this waiting game! 

Love and Luck to you all  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## sillylally

*Spinny *  - sorry you are having to wait, it seems such a long time when you are so desperate to get started. What kind of drugs have they got you on when you do start ? Sorry to be so nosey.

*annieline *  - glad you had a great holiday, what fab timing with your scan. Sounds like you're a week or so ahead of me, I had my downreg jab on Tuesday in preparation for my FET. Got to ring clinic for my scan when AF turns up.

 to everyone else on the thread. xx Sally xx


----------



## Sakura 78

Hi Ladies,  

Another newbie here, is it ok if I join you? I'm having a natural FET next week. Am quite nervous as only have one embryo which was frozen at the early blast stage.  Just praying it survives as this will be our 5th attempt overall!  
Good luck to everyone here!!!
Maiya x


----------



## annieline

Hi Maiya

Welcome to the thread hun. Good luck with your embie and natural transfer next week. What day are you having it?

Sally - hopes AF arrives nice and soon for you so you can get going.

Spinny - Boo to your lab being closed. What a pain!
A x


----------



## Jomag

Maiya2 - good look with your natural FET next week.  Do you know yet what day your little frostie is coming out of hiding?  All being well we will be sharing 2ww.  I have scan on Monday to confirm lining is thick enough, and if so, then my embies will thaw on Weds for possible transfer on Thursday.  Its a big week for us.  I don't know about you but I will be an emotional wreck.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

oh so not fair i'm going to be a week behind you guys!!

AF has started today, very faint but hope to have it in full force by tonight.

my bloods after D/r for so long...everything is below the norm:

E2 241
Prog greater than 1
LH 0.4
FSH 2.6

good luck xxx


----------



## spinny1

Welcome Maiya I hope this is the one for you hunny    I too have one frozen embie (Blast) I am hoping to have a natural cycle too.  Will probably be next month now as Lab closed for 3 weeks    Good luck hun for next week and keep up posted.     

Sillysally I am hoping to just to be on progesterone and maybe prednisolone (waiting for results back from nk cell test) what about you? xxx

Annieline glad holiday was good hunny, how are you? xxx

I have just had reflexology lovely and very relaxing I love it!

Been to the Gym this morning just of to mums for tea and to see my scrummy nephew he is only 3 and I adore him! 

It's Friday at last enjoy girls!!!!!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Sakura 78

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the warm welcome and good luck- I need it! Had my second scan today (lining is 11 mm at the mo')  and everything looks good so I'm scheduled for ET this Thursday. Looks like we will be sharing the 2ww Jomag!! You're right,  It's definitely a big week, I don't know what to feel really, excited and nervous at the same time. Trying to keep the PMA up but it does get difficult sometimes!
Feels a bit weird as no build up like there is with IVF. Don't even have pessaries to take. 

Spinny1 , how annoying about your lab being closed , hope the next 3 weeks don't drag too much for you.
I know how hard all the waiting is. 
Good luck for everyone starting their FETs soon!


----------



## annieline

Fab news about the lining maiya. Good luck for Thursday - looking forward to hearing all about it!

Spinny - i think you are quite lucky in a way by doing a natural cycle. I feel quite pumped full of estrogen and Synarel at the mo. Looking forward to be being able to stop the sniffing.

Tinkelbunny - glad that af has arrive hun. It won't be long for you now.

Jomag - good luck for your scan tomorrow. Good luck for Thursday too!

To everyone else - have fun  
A x


----------



## spinny1

Hi girls,

Does anyone know what lining should be for FET or ET when I had a scan the other week for nk cell test mine was about 6.7 and that was the day after I would have had FET?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## annieline

Hi Spinny. 

In my FET notes it says lining should be minimum of 8mm. I'm doing medicated though - maybe it is different for a natural cycle?

A x


----------



## Caroline S

Hello everyone...can I join you!!

I recognise alot of names from previous threads.

We are onto our 3rd go now.  2nd FET.

I have just started the tablets on Friday, go back next Monday and then if there is a slot available, ET will be 22nd MAy.  This time we will thaw 3 of our embies in the hope that 2 will survive, but will still be happy if only 1 survives.


----------



## spinny1

Annieline thanks chick  

Caroline welcome hunny and good luck for Monday hopefully you can have et very soon  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## MrsK2

hi everyone, hope its ok to join you all. after one failed icsi tx in march, i'm back for fet!!! got 4 blasocysts on ice!! hoping for 2 put back. i'm on estrogen and prodisone (sorry about spelling) i'm taking 2x metformin and 2 x baby asprin. no injections fo me tho?? i dont know much about the fet treatment so i was wondering if anyone could tell me what my body needs to do or not to do?? just confussed thats all. when will my et b? thanks, any advice.xx


----------



## Sakura 78

Spinny, I agree with Annieline, I think it has to be approx 8mm and I think it's the same for whatever protocol you are doing, so either medicated or natural.

Caroline, fingers crossed for the 22nd! 

Kirstie, wow, 4 blastocysts , that's fantastic. I know what you mean, all this treatment business can get very confusing at times.  Your E/T should be 5 days after you ovulate (because you have blastocysts and not younger embryos) your clinic are probably scanning you and taking bloods or urine ( or will soon be) to check your follicle growth  ( just like in a fresh cycle) and to detect when you will ovulate. They also check womb lining thickness as it needs to be at least 8mm before E/T. ( I think the estrogen you are on helps with that?)  You might ovulate naturally or they might give you a HCG shot just like they do in IVF before egg collection.  I'm having a natural FET so no drugs whatsoever but on the FET I did last year I had an HGC to trigger ovulation. 
After they've determined when you are about to ovulate, you'll be asked to go in for E/T 5 days after that.  Are you taking progesterone pessaries already? I'm also having a blastocyst FET, I ovulated on Saturday (day 16 of my cycle) and have to go back in on Thursday for the transfer.
Sorry the explanation's a bit basic, I'm not very good with technical terms but hope it helps anyway!!


----------



## Jomag

Hi all

Hope everyone had a nice weekend - mine was fairly sad.  I had to get my little king charles cavalier put down on Friday night and I broke my heart all weekend.  Not nice!

However, good news today.. got my scan and lining is 8.7mm and they seemed happy with that.  I was told that anything over 7 is acceptable.  Last cycle I got to 10mm so looks like it can change from cycle to cycle.  They are thawing my last 4 frosties tomorrow and will ring me to confirm if any have survived.  Then will get a call on Weds to confirm if any have divided, and if so, I'm down for transfer on Thursday.  Can't wait!!  

Maiya - congratulations on you 11mm - that is fantastic!  When are they taking your little one out of the freezer?  I remember from my last cycle that waiting for that call was so stressful, so I'm gearing myself up for a few pretty emotionally fraught days ahead!  Good luck with yours


----------



## sillylally

*Jomag *  - So sorry to read your post about your doggy. Sending a huge  to you. Good news about your scan but I'm sure you must be feeling all sorts of emotions at the minute.

Hi to all the others out there. Am going to clean my bathroom now, got my FIL staying tomorrow night, we've sadly got another funeral on Isle of Wight Weds. My DP's Nana. All very sad & we wish she'd been here to chat about our upcoming FET. I'm sure her wonderful spirit will live on in any babies we do manage to have. She was a real character.

xxx love to all xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies,is it ok if i join you,me and dh had our 1st icsi in march ,which was eset due to my age which resulted in a bfn,we are starting a natural fet this month,got my first blood test on 18th may and hopefully going for a 2 egg transfer this time,


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls

Jomag - so sorry about your dog, but great news about your lining!!


----------



## Jomag

Hi Caroline - havent seen your name pop up in a while!  Great that you are due for et 22nd May, which means we will hopefully be sharing the 2ww.  Let's hope this is our time eh!


----------



## MrsK2

maiya2  Thanks for the reply!! My nurse told me she didnt want me to ovulate and she didnt think i was going to. thats whats really confused me, everyone i've spoken to has ovulate when having fet! i dont know why they dont want me to,  they only seem concerned about lining!! i'm only having scan's, no blood or urine tests? strange init??  got my next scan on monday 18th. No pessaries yet, not until after et!! hope my little embabies thaw ok and i can get them home asap. hope you are doing ok. xx


----------



## Sakura 78

Jomag, so sorry to hear about your dog, hope you are bearing up.   ?  It's great news about your lining, I know you must be feeling really nervous though about your embies,  what stage are they at? I think they must be taking mine out on Weds or perhaps on the Thurs a.m as it's an early blast so hopefully it'll keep dividing    They said they would call if it stopped growing but said it was very rare so not to worry- yeah right! ( although they can't be 100% sure!) Good luck, will be checking for your news later! 

sillylally, I'm ever so sorry about your dp's Nana, sounds like she was a wonderful woman.  

ranweli- best of luck for you FET! I'm also doing a natural FET on Thursday.

Kirstie -You're welcome!   I think the nurse must mean they don't want you to ovulate spontaneously on your own because they're trying to control your cycle with drugs.  (If you did they would have to cancel the cycle ).  So at the mo' they definitely don't want you to ovulate as maybe your lining isn't ready for ET and the timing has to be right. Were you on something called Lupron (or a nasal spray?) before you started the cycle as that is supposed to prevent ovulation? As you're doing a medicated FET they will be able to trigger ovulation with a HCG  shot, just like you had before E/C on your fresh cycle so they will be able to time exactly when to put back your embies.  It's just a guess but I reckon that's what they mean! They might do a blood test or urine test nearer the time.


----------



## angx

Hi all,
I'm in Spain at the moment we have 3 little frosties coming out of the freezer today. Hoping the transfer will go ahead tomorrow. I had my scan yesterday lining was 9.9mm. Now going to enjoy the sunshine... fingers crossed. Good Luck everyone.....


----------



## Tinkelbunny

good luck angx


----------



## annieline

Hi All

Had a FAB day yesterday at Legoland! I love that place!

Hi Caroline - look forward to chatting to you! Your cycle is nice and short. I started tablets last Thursday, and am not sure when ET will be. Am hoping for Friday 22nd too, but it might be the following Tuesday (because of bank holiday), but that seems like quite a big gap to me - what if Sat/Sun or Mon would have been my ideal day.

Hi Kirstie - welcome to the thread. I am not on any injections either - just sniffing and estrogen tabs (and then progesterone 4 days before ET). Your clinic will let you know when ET will be when they have seen your lining is thick enough. I'm not having blood tests either - only during my ivf. Good luck!

Guys - i was under the impression that because my cycle is medicated, that i wouldn't be ovulating this month (hence why it is easier for them to control)? I think maybe they have different protocols (ie medicated where you do ovulate, and medicated where you don't? Plus natural etc) The reason i think this is because i am still on 4 x sniffs a day which prevent my body from producing follicles, and the estrogen tablets i take are to replace the natural estrogen that would have been produced by the follicles if i would be producing them. My DR scan checked that my ovaries are quiet, and the estrogen itself wouldn't cause them to start developing. I believe they are simply monitoring my womb lining (which is being built up by the estrogen tabs), and when it is thick enough - then they will do my ET. That is my understanding anyway. When my lining reaches 8mm, then they start me on my progesterone and stop my synarel, and 4 days after starting progesterone then I will have ET (i have day 3 embies).

Jomag - Sorry to hear about your King Charles   great news on your lining! Good luck for your defrosts today and ET on Thursday! Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow.

Sally - sorry about your DP's nana! 

Ranweli - welcome! Fingers crossed for your det this time hun!

Ang - lucky you in Spain! Great lining - fingers crossed for your embies!

To everyone else - hope you're doing ok!

Annie x


----------



## Sakura 78

Kirstie, sorry, I was wrong about the ovulation thing and having a HCG shot!   Annieline, you are totally right about not ovulating on a medicated cycle, the main thing they are concerned with is your womb lining and they  judge when to do E/T based on when it's the right thickness! You learn something new every day!!!  

I think they are only concerned with ovulation when you do a natural FET.  
angx -Fingers crossed for tomorrow !!!

Thanks for clearing that up Annieline !


----------



## annieline

No worries Maiya lol!  
A x


----------



## Jomag

Ang - good luck in Spain today!! Hope your embies are fairing up well as we speak.  I am patiently waiting to hear from my embryologist and it is a killer, I am so impatient.  We are thawing our last four today and I just need to know at least one of them has survived!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Jomag i hope all goes well with your frosties and you get good news.

would you mind if i ask what meds you were on?

i've been down regulating since 21/03 on buseralin

now i am on 10mg prednisilone...increased to 20mg 3 days after AF

Proginova 6mg...i feel this is much to low as ET has to happen next week and AF started on Saturday. i fly out to South Africa on Thursday and so want all to go ok.


----------



## Pinot

speedy post as have to make a call I'm late for but couldn't read and run. Jomag am so sorry to hear about your dog   My big furry hound is only 3 but already the thought of that day coming is horrendous. Perhaps hope for where one life ends, another is about to start  

Feeling totally pants today. Downreg headache is horrible. Just taken my 1 x aspirin of the day and it's helped a bit but it's always there nagging in the background.

Ang, good luck in Spain.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## sillylally

*Jomag *  - Thinking of you today, you must be so nervous.  xxx

*Ang *  - All the best xxx 

*Pinot *  - Sorry you are feeling plop. Hope your head starts to clear really soon.  xxx

Sally xx


----------



## Jomag

Tinkle - I was downregging on synarel spray for about 5 weeks (stopped sniffing this morning).  I have been on progynova for 12 days 6mg a day and i was told this was a pretty high dose.  I have just started the delightful progesterone pessaries today (400mg twice a day until test day).

Sillylally - thanks for your thoughts, am debating whether I should call the clinic incase they have forgotten to defrost our embies!

Pinot - sorry you are having a bad time with the headaches.  I never got that, just very tired in the evenings.  Hope these ease for you soon


----------



## annieline

Jomag - any news on your embies hun?
A x


----------



## Caroline S

Ang - good luck for tomorrow!!

Jomag - hi hun!!  Good luck with ET!!!    its our turn!!

My clinic only monitor on scans...I guess that they can see whats happening and therefore don't need levels.  I'm on 6mg Progynoa (3 tabs a day) for a week and then increase to 4 tabs.  But don't worry about what everyone else is on, it will vary for each person depending on their conditions and how they have responded in the past for treatment!  I'm sure that everyones clinic has been successful with FET's so they'll know what to do for the best!!


----------



## spinny1

Hi all,

I am feeling crap at the minute I'm afraid.  Migraine attack!

Anyway I have a plan, I have a drugs appointment for 27th May incase I don't ovulate, I really don;t want a medicated cycle as if this is negative then I will have to wait until Septamber/October before I can have a fresh icsi cycle, which will kill me.  I would rather have a natural fet and then at least I can go straight away with fresh cycle as I won't have had any injections! That's of my little Blasts doesn't stick          pma pma pma 

Hope you all ok 

LOL spinny xxx


----------



## Jomag

Hey FF chums

Sadly, it's bad news from me tonight.  Not one of my four embies survived the thaw today.  I am really disappointed that I didn't even make it to transfer and it is hard accepting that all the drugs, scans, ups and downs of the last six or seven months have amounted to nothing (not to mention almost £8000).  I am sitting here tonight with no embies left and I have no idea when I will make my way to the top of the NHS list.  We cant afford to do any more private treatment.

Anyway, life goes on and tomorrow is a new day.  I wish all you lovely ladies the very best of luck with this and thank you so much for all your support on here.

Jo x


----------



## Caroline S

Oh Jo, I'm so sorry that they didn't survive the thaw     I really hope that you don't have to wait too long for your NHS go!!  Take care hun!!


----------



## Jomag

Thanks Caroline - it just feels so cruel.  My little dog of 12 years was put down on Friday and now this.  I am feeling a bit lost tonight to be honest.  I wanted my DH and I to have a family so much but I'm starting to think someone is trying to tell me something.  We have not had an easy run of it so maybe it just isnt meant to be.  

I know you havent had an easy time of it either, and really hope this is your time.  Look after yourself


----------



## Sakura 78

Oh no, Jomag, I'm so sorry to hear about your embies    I know there's not much anyone can say to make you feel better.  I really hope you won't have long to wait until your next go.   Take care of yourself, 
Love Maiya


----------



## annieline

Oh Jomag! I am soooo sorry for you hun!  
A x


----------



## Pinot

Jomag that's awful re your embies. I'm so sorry     It's a real possibility that I'll be facing in a couple of weeks as we've only 4 in the freezer so I can imagine exactly how you're feeling   

Re me, I now now why I felt so rubbish yesterday. The down reg   arrived this morning. Quick question for you all (I should know this being an old hand but synarel is messing with my brain!), now that I've had my AF, I start progynova a week on Sunday. Will the synarel keep my lining at virtually nothing until I start the progynova or will it naturally start thickening even whilst on synarel? Sorry for the probably dopey question!

Grim weather here today which is suiting my mood perfectly. DH been away this week and due back tonight so need to try and find some sweetness and light before he gets back  

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Leaf

Hello, may I join in?

I'm having FET of the single DE embryo we have left over from last fresh cycle in Madrid sometime soon - next week probably - but am waiting to have a scan to check lining over here first. Having all kinds of problems with Hammersmith Hosp. 

I have to get my scan by the end of the week was supposed to have it on Monday. If they can't get the necessary paperwork I'll just have to go to a walk-in place and pay twice or otherwise have to wait and do another cycle with fresh bloods etc required by then. It shouldn't be this stressful.. 

Good to read all your stories! Good luck to all of us!

Wendy xx


----------



## angx

So sorry to hear your bad news jomag. I'm here waiting to go to the clinic to hear if our 3 little embies have survived. We leave in an hour and I'm so nervous. Hope you reach the top of the NHS list soon. We all deserve to have our dreams fulfilled. Life isn't fair for so many of us. Fingers crossed for everyone. xxxx


----------



## Pinky3

Hi Girls

I'm just popping on to let know I will be moving to next months thread, due the variuos delays, i wont be starting DR till the end of the month - Wishing you all the very best luck for your FET's       and thanks you for your support  

George x x x


----------



## annieline

Hi George - sorry about your delays. Good luck for your tx at the end of the month though hun!

Ang - you have probably gone already, but good luck for today!

Leaf - welcome to the thread and good luck for your treatment.

Pinot - your lining will stay thin until you start the estrogen tabs.

Good luck to you all, and sorry again to Jomag!
A x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Annieline

we are round about the same time, how are you coping on the HRT? what dose are you on? are you taking anything else? 

i fly out to SA tomorrow and hope to have ET next week, but was worried as my AF was late and now not sure about my lining.

so sorry Jomag x


----------



## janettispagetti

Hi all,

I am just trying to keep up with everyone's news, as my FET prob now won't happen in May now as waiting for yet more tests from haematologist as had dodgy aPPT test, and have now - after much debating about missing a cycle window - booked a holiday in Jamaica for June - yay - this alone has improved my mood so much. So am resigned that will now be July for me...

Sally, Olivia and everyone thanks so much for your support - you are all total stars. I will probably jump on a July thread soon, but I am keeping up with this one, as I so want to hear some good news from you by the end of the month.

Jo, I am so sorry - you must be so gutted, I hope the sunshine comes out again for you soon.

Good luck lovely ladies.

JS


----------



## annieline

JS - yay to the Jamaica hol! I love Jamaica! At least when you start your tx you will be refreshed and relaxed. I have just returned form Canaries, so hoping it will have relaxed me too.

Tinkel - good luck for tomorrow's flight! Do you have internet access out there? I am hoping i will have ET on Friday next week because otherwise it will be the following Tuesday which seems like quite a bit later to me. I am on Climaval (2mg) 3 times a day (6mg total). It has been ok i think. I have been feeling pretty tired though. How are you feeling on it? I have my next scan on Friday this week, so hoping my lining has been doing something. When did you af arrive? Mine arrived on 2nd May, but i didn't start estrogen until the 7th because i was on hols. They didn't seem to think it would be a prob though.

A x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

JS good luck and enjoy Jamaica!!

annieline AF arrived on 08/05 i started proginova on Monday but they wanted me on a low dose 4mg two tablets 12hrs appart. i've only got 10 days in SA and have to be ready before i fly out aaagh so nervous. i spoke to the clinic this morning and was told that your new lining starts to build while you are having AF.  i can't take the risk and have asked my local Doc if it would be ok to increase the dose seeing that i've been down regulating since the 21/03, she said 10mg should be ok, i'm also inserting it vaginally. i've seen others here start on 10mg a day and can't see a problem. i'm feeling ok on it, did have a bit of a hissy fit last night.
if i have ET next week it would be the same time as ovulation that should be good.. 
i'm also tired but think it is because of d/r. 

am excited and hope all goes well it is a far way to go for ET.

i'll be on the internet but not all of the time. will try and keep you updated. let me know what they say on Friday, we will then be on the same 2ww.

good luck and don't stress easier said than done xxxx


----------



## annieline

Good luck Tinkel. Look forward to hearing how you are getting on hun!
Ax


----------



## Caroline S

Good luck to the girls moving threads...the wait will be worth it in the end!!   

Welcome to the newbies!!!

Tinkel - good luck in SA!!!

Ang - hope today went well for you!!

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

I just wanted to pop in to say 

Tinkelbunny wishing you lots of luck

safe journey to SA

Love Emxx


----------



## MrsK2

annieline  Hiya. Thank u for the reply, had alot of worry!! clinic doesnt want me to ovulate only intrested in lining. if i ovulate the cycle gets cancelled. im on estrogen tabs since first scan on may  7th. (thursday) AF arrived on may 5th. when i had scan nurse said that my ovaries were quite and lining thin?? she said it didnt look like i was going to ovulate. how can they be so sure?? i hope i dont!!! really dont want this cycle to be cancelled. i have no idea when et will be. got next scan on monday 18th may ( cos of weekend) so nervous about my blastocysts i got 4...  i'm taking 2x metformin 1x 5mg predinsione and 1x baby asprin (75mg) and estrogen aswell. (dont know what those tablets are called tho!! they little orange ones. ) Best of luck with ur cycle. how many embabies do u have on ice. Have u had fet before. i had my first icsi tx in march, had 1xblasocyst transfered. BFN- Gutted. chin up and pma. and thanks again. xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hiya

just want to say a huge thank you for thinking about me and wishing me well. i'm so nervous.

good luck to the rest of you, we will get there!

xxx


----------



## lornam41

Hi all can I join you all??
Just learned today that my 3 wee frosties will be thawed on Monday and all going well I will get a phone call to go in around lunchtime monday for FET.
Not sure yet when test date will be 
1 step at a time eh.
here we go again DH dreading it already, says I'll go stir crazy doing nothing while I wait and bless him he doesn't know what to do with me for the best.

good luck everyone testing soon   
sorry to everyone who has had BFN


----------



## annieline

Hi All

Kirstie - If your ovaries were quiet during your dr scan, then they don't look like they are producing follicles and that is what they are checking. I'm sure you'll be fine. I've got 5 frosties. This is my first FET. Sorry about you bfn in March. I had my bfn in Jan. We started estrogen on the same day.

Lorna - welcome to the thread. Good luck for Monday!

A x


----------



## sillylally

*Jomag *  - I was so sorry to read your news today. Thinking of you as I know full well that it could be where I am in a couple of week's time. I hope you manage to keep your spirits up luv. xxxx  

*Girls *  , I'm sorry I am not good at personals, I was away at a funeral yesterday & have come on here today to so many new posts. I can't keep up with you all. Some of you are going through some real hard times at the moment, I really feel for you & will keep hoping that things get better for you very soon.  

I'm just waiting for  to arrive so I can have my scan to make sure my d/r jab has worked.

Sending love to everyone out there. xxxxx


----------



## annieline

Morning all!

Sally - has af arrived yet? Hope she arrives soon. Here is an af dance for you:                  

I've got my 2nd scan at 2pm today. Hope my lining is thickening up nicely. Will let you know how it goes.
A x


----------



## Caroline S

Sally - hope AF arrives soon for you.  Just reading your signature and I remember you from the previous cycle thread.  Glad to see you starting you FET...does that mean the Lichen thingy is all cleared up now or can that still be a problem?

Hello Lorna - welcome to our thread!!


----------



## sillylally

*Caroline* - Aw thank you for remembering the LS stuff, I'm still using the steroid cream but have gone down to twice a week now & it is keeping the LS at bay. It was very very frightening. I will always be using the cream & just have to look after myself. It's a bit of a minefield all this autoimmune stuff, I've learnt a lot & am so happy that I finally got prescribed the Prednisolone that I think might help my body.

Thank you for the AF dance too, brilliant. She hasn't arrived yet but is due today. I wonder if the d/r jab I had might hold her back a little.

*annieline* - Hope your scan goes well today, are you on track so far? What is the next stage for you when you find out this scan is OK? Sorry if they are daft questions. xx

I've got my *Acupuncture *  tomorrow, I love going & it's not something I've ever done before with tx. It will be interesting to see if it makes any difference. How many of us are doing Acu out here ??

Have a good day girls xxx

Sally xxxxxxx


----------



## annieline

Hi Sally - next stage is my 3rd scan (which i suspect might be on Monday). Once my lining is over 8mm then i will stop the synarel spray and start progesterone. ET will be 4 days after that (either Friday or the following Tuesday). Hopefully i might know for sure after today's.
Good luck to you all!
A x


----------



## annieline

Hi guys

Just to let you know - had my 2nd scan today (first one since starting hrt). My lining was 8.7   so I have ET on Wednesday next week!!! So pleased it has come around already. Thankfully the estrogen has been doing its stuff.

Best wishes to all!
A x


----------



## sillylally

Annieline  -  That's brilliant news luvvie. I am so excited for you. I've just booked my baseline scan for Mnday at 2pm, AF arrived this afternoon, thanks for all the AF dances, they worked wonderfully.


----------



## Caroline S

Annieline - glad scan went well and that you now have your date for ET.  I'm hoping that I can have ET next Friday!!

Sally - my dad had a lichen problem years ago but didn't really look after himself.  His was one on his feet.  Anyway, last week his whole body flammed up and went back to the Dr's and apparently his feet have been bad for years, but he just didn't bother to say anything, so make sure you look after your self, like you say, these autoimmune things are a mindfield and can be very nasty when they take hold of your body!  Glad AF has arrived.  Last FET, mine was late too!!

I'm doing acupunture this time.  Never had it before this treatment.  Had 2 sessions so far.  Then 2 more sessions on ET day...just feel like I should try something different this time, so fingers crossed it works!!


----------



## sillylally

Caroline - sorry to hear about how your Dad has suffered with a similar thing to me. Mine is in very personal places & I think a diagnosis of anything with no cure is scary, but it must have been hell for him on his feet.

It's nice to hear you're doing Acupuncture too, I have a session tomorrow. I love it, some of them twinge a little but when she puts the one in my big toe I get a real tingle. I hope that's a good sign. do you have any places that do that on you? I think from tomorrow she's going to do some work on my tummy area again. We stopped doing that when my FET was on hold after my diagnosis.

Hope you girls have a lovely weekend.
Sally xx


----------



## MrsK2

annieline said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just to let you know - had my 2nd scan today (first one since starting hrt). My lining was 8.7  so I have ET on Wednesday next week!!! So pleased it has come around already. Thankfully the estrogen has been doing its stuff.
> 
> Best wishes to all!
> A x


Hiya excellent news about your scan. let me know what happens next. i gotta wait until monday 18th for my 2nd scan, hope my lining has done what its meant to.

hiya to everyone - i'm new to this thread, good luk to u all. xx


----------



## annieline

Hi Kirstie - welcome to this thread! Well, i take my last Synarel sniff tomorrow, and then start progesterone pessaries on Sunday. Continue with the estrogen, and then ET on Wed. They will thaw 2 embies on Wed morning and phone me about 10am. Normally ET is at lunchtime they said. I have asked them to thaw 2 (day 3 embies), and if one fails then to thaw another - until I have 2 to transfer. Just hope they survive ok - that's the next hurdle!

Sounds like a busy week for many of us next week.
A x


----------



## sillylally

Kirstie - welcome here, I too have my scan on Monday. Hope you get on ok luvvie. xxx


----------



## Caroline S

Welcome Kirstie!!

Sally - The first time, my big toe throbbed and the one on the side of my foot hurt.  The second time wasn't too bad until the came out, then they started throbbing!!  Last time she did one in my tummy and that was fine so feel more relaxed at the thought of the next sessions.  The ones in my legs, wrists and head didn't hurt at all!!  It is a strange feeling though when you do feel them.  My feet felt warm and was worried incase it left a bruise, but I've not had any bruises yet!!  Enjoy your session today.

My plans for today is to get the gardening doincase I'm PUPO next weekend....so going to have to do it in the rain!!

Tonight we are looking after our God-daughter, so something nice to look forward to, then tomorrow going for masage and lunch with BF!!  Then more gardening...maybe in the rain again!!!  Why do weeds have to grow!?!?


----------



## spinny1

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been awol just so busy at the moment and don't get much time to get on!

I am still testing for surge on day 14 now and no sign yet! 

Hope you all well 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Caroline S

All set for ET on Friday!!!!

Got dreadful headahce, so sorry for the short message!!


----------



## MrsK2

sillylally said:


> Kirstie - welcome here, I too have my scan on Monday. Hope you get on ok luvvie. xxx


Hiya.
Hope u r ok!! I had my 2nd. scan today. Got ET on tuesday next week (26th.) gotta phone at midday to c if they survied the thaw. hoping 2 blast will be put back. all we can do is hope!!!.


----------



## MrsK2

annieline said:


> Hi Kirstie - welcome to this thread! Well, i take my last Synarel sniff tomorrow, and then start progesterone pessaries on Sunday. Continue with the estrogen, and then ET on Wed. They will thaw 2 embies on Wed morning and phone me about 10am. Normally ET is at lunchtime they said. I have asked them to thaw 2 (day 3 embies), and if one fails then to thaw another - until I have 2 to transfer. Just hope they survive ok - that's the next hurdle!
> 
> Sounds like a busy week for many of us next week.
> A x


Hiya. i had my 2nd scan today. lining was 8.6mm. so planning for ET on tuesday next week (26th.) that seems ages away. nurse said i was ready!!!!!! yipee. Good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## sillylally

Had first scan, got 2nd on on 29th but I start my oestrogen tablets tomorrow a.m.  Planning to defrost 3 at beginning of june with possible ET a few days later. So excited again, isn't it different doing FET, very nice not having to feel quite so drugged up. Although when I start the Prednisone I'm sure it'll kick in.

sounds like you girls have had a  very busy day too, got my fingers crossed for you all. xxxx

Sally xx


----------



## Leaf

Hello ladies, I'm another Monday scanner. Endo 14.8 so flying out to Madrid with DH for ET this Wednesday! Hope the little embie survives the thaw.

Good luck Annieline, Kirstie, Sally and everyone else waiting for scans and ETs. Caroline, yes I want to cut the grass too but it keeps raining!

xxx Leaf


----------



## sillylally

Leaf - good luck for your flight, hope the sun shines for you & all goes well. xxxxx


----------



## lornam41

Hi all,
Lying on couch with laptop on my legs, why, cos all 3 embbies successfully thawed and transferred earlier today  
Now the dreaded 2ww, d-day 29th May. Even though my due date for period is this Sunday, anyone know how that works
Know what you mean Sally about it being very strange having natural FET - felt like i't cheated somehow 
Spinny my surge is nearly always day 15-17 so good luck.

good luck to all ladies at whatever stage your at


----------



## Caroline S

Lorna - congratulations on being PUPO!!!  I'll be joining you soon!!


----------



## annieline

WOW! What an exciting week this week!

Congrats on everyone who had scans today! Sounds like a very successful endo group. Lots of fab linings.

Lorna - woo hoo! Well done you! Am praying that my embies make it too. Will be 2 days behind you! I wish i had started a table, but didn't get round to it. It's so hard to remember where everyone is up to. Will you be taking it easy for the next couple of days?

Leaf - FAB endo! Have a great flight tomorrow! We are ET buddies! Will be fab to share the 2ww with everyone so close in cycle. I originally joined the May/June ivf buddies, but have found this group to be better for doing FET.

Sally - fab on your 1st scan. Hope your tabs go ok. Mine have been fine, but i feel like a grumpy so and so since starting progesterone. Anyone else feel like this? I suppose because it is the dominant hormone before AF in a normal cycle (and i'm not good with pmt     )

Fab news on your lining Kirstie - pretty similar to mine last Friday. Tuesday will be here before you know it.

Caroline - sorry about your headache. I had a couple during dr, but they stopped when hrt'ing. Good luck for FRIDAY! Wow - what a fab busy week for us!

Spinny - hope your lh arrives soon hun! I hate waiting.

To everyone else - GOOD LUCK!

Peg - are you back from hols yet?

Tinkel - let us know when you get some connection! Thinking of you.

A x


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
lornam41 - keep resting really pleased it all went well for you

hope all other ladies are ok, i started my provera sunday and start my injections tom for medicated fet, getting excited but also scared sounds silly doest it?
kirst x


----------



## lornam41

thanks for wishes everyone.
will certainly be taking it easy for next few days, then going to try to keep busy as hospital say if embbies are going to stay then it will be within next few days thereafter PUPO.


----------



## sillylally

Evening ladies, good to hear *Lornam41 *  that you have all 3 on board. Did they tell you then chances of all 3 surviving ? I wonder if some of us might be better with FET, because our bodies are not having to heal from all the other drugs & EC etc. I can't wait to read how you are getting on, look after yourself. xxx

*Annieline *  - I am dreading having to start those horrid Gestone jabs again in a week or so, they do make me feel really odd. Hope you don't suffer too much with it all.

Hi to everyone out there, sorry I'm not good at personals, but I send hugs to you all.  

Sally xx


----------



## annieline

Morning all!

How are we all feeling?

Sally, it wasn't too bad. Deffo easier than the ivf.

Am expecting a call at 10am this morning to tell me when to come in and to see how my embies are doing (they are defrosting 2 this morning at 9am - if 1 fails they will defrost another until I have 2 to transfer). Praying they are healthy and strong. Transfer should be at lunchtime.

Good luck to everyone else today.
A x


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
annieline - good luck im sure you will have some strongs ones in there to get your bfp   i except its a long wait till they phone, i hate waiting for phone calls. good luck for et tom x

lornam - hope yo managed to keep rested as much as poss, take care

hope everyomne else is doing ok, i have been doing my injections on my second one so just getting started so not really anything to report, i know mybhurdle is coming on from the provera as in last times it has taken me between 10 days and 15 days to come on, where as they are only giving me samll window to do it before they take me in and scan me, so thats my firts worry, butr we shall see i might prove myself wrong  

take care everyone
kirst x


----------



## lornam41

Annieline, Hope it's good news for you keeping my fingers crossed for you. xxxx  Good luck.

Sally:Hospital didn't really say much,they did say it was unusual for all to thaw so well, but then my ivf went better then expected it seems to be implantation that's the prob.
this morning went to do pregnyl injection and the voil shattered when I phoned hospital they said actually you don't really need it it should be ok.  But after I threw a few questions back and forward they backed down and said I could go through and get another one so heading there shortly.  really don;t need added stress of thinking if it doesn't work is it because it didn't do injection   argh feel so stupid for letting it shatter.
sorry for rant but trying to stay calm and this helps
xx


----------



## birdey

hi lornam

those vials are a nightmare, i wold def go through and get another one, you dont need that stress on top of everything else, if you have taken it then its out of the way and you wont be thinking about it, good luck 
kirst x


----------



## sillylally

Annieline - thinking of you love. We are all so close in our timing really. It must be just as bad waiting for that phone call as it is to see if they have fertilized. I have that bit to come. Got everything crossed for you.

xx Sally xxx


----------



## annieline

Hi everyone! 

Well i'm back! Had a call at 10am telling me to come in for transfer, but she didn't know about my embies as she was only making the phonecall. When i got there they had defrosted the best 2 embies which were frozen as a 7 cell and an 8 cell (day 3). They were doing really, really well and in just 4 hours were now an 8 cell and a compacting 10-cell - both had grown a cell or 2! I am sooooo pleased they are progressing. Transfer went really well so I am now officially PUPO with twins. Have a lovely pic of them too. I had 100% fertilisation, and because I only took 2 out, I still have 3 left in the freezer.

Thanks so much for your good wishes, and thank you Kirstie for your PM! Really thoughtful  

Thanks Sally - yep, it was pretty nerve-wracking. Especially after Jomag's bad luck. I was dreading it. Let's make sure this is the start of things to come.

Lorna - thanks! How are you doing? It's such a relief to have got this far.

Kirst - thanks. Glad things are going ok for you. It will be upon you before you know it!

To everyone else... GOOD LUCK!
A x


----------



## sillylally

Annieline - I am so pleased you have had good luck so far, long may it continue. I really feel sad when I read the stories like Jomag's as it brings it back to the forefront that it can so easily all stop. I think the emotions change so much with any tx, whether it's IVF fresh or FET. I have felt ups, downs & sometimes just don't know what I feel anymore & wonder why I put us through this.    Do we think the drugs are kicking in now ?    

I went a little bonkers at my other half because he said yesterday he was going to my Aunt's to pick up something & that my cousin has chicken pox. Nice one when I'm on prednisolone ! I did however had the pox at 5 & again very badly at 30, so I hope, even with a lower immune system that I might be ok.

Hugs to everyone reading this............. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Annieline - congratulations on being PUPO...they sound like great embies!!

Well tomorrow I have to phone the clinic to see what time they want me on Friday....the week seems to be flying by!!  I have booked Tuesday and Thursday off next week and pleased that its a bank holiday.  I though trying to work 2 days next week - wed and fri shouldn't be too bad!!


----------



## MrsK2

annieline said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well i'm back! Had a call at 10am telling me to come in for transfer, but she didn't know about my embies as she was only making the phonecall. When i got there they had defrosted the best 2 embies which were frozen as a 7 cell and an 8 cell (day 3). They were doing really, really well and in just 4 hours were now an 8 cell and a compacting 10-cell - both had grown a cell or 2! I am sooooo pleased they are progressing. Transfer went really well so I am now officially PUPO with twins. Have a lovely pic of them too. I had 100% fertilisation, and because I only took 2 out, I still have 3 left in the freezer.
> 
> Thanks so much for your good wishes, and thank you Kirstie for your PM! Really thoughtful
> 
> Thanks Sally - yep, it was pretty nerve-wracking. Especially after Jomag's bad luck. I was dreading it. Let's make sure this is the start of things to come.
> 
> Lorna - thanks! How are you doing? It's such a relief to have got this far.
> 
> Kirst - thanks. Glad things are going ok for you. It will be upon you before you know it!
> 
> To everyone else... GOOD LUCK!
> A x
> 
> Hiya. Couldn't wait to come on and see how u did today. Congratulations, i'm really happy for u. i'm so nervous about tuesday, trying to keep occupied.
> 
> take it easy and rest up!! 2ww here again!!! wishing u the best of luck. hopefully i b joining u soon.
> 
> Hiya to everyone hope u all doing ok.


----------



## annieline

Morning all!

Kirstie - I found the last week just flew by! I am sure your embies will do just fine on Tuesday. It is nerve-wracking, but such a relief when PUPO again. I keep imagining my little embies sitting happily and praying that they are making it their home. I have already decided they are a girl and a boy   .

Caroline - GOOD LUCK for Friday!!! It will be here tomorrow   2 days in week sounds perfect! Fab news for us all that it is a bank holiday this weekend. I have been lucky enough to have the whole of May off due to being made redundant at the end of April, and starting my new job on 1st June. Yippee! Not sure how they'll feel if i turn up pregnant though   May have to keep it to myself for a while.

Cheers Sally - how are you feeling?

GOOD LUCK everyone else!

Peg - are you back yet? I think you have been on hols way too long  

Tinkel - any news yet?
A x


----------



## sillylally

Annieline - Have felt very tired, but it may not be the drugs, could just be normal life. Am trying desperately to forget i'm on the tablets & not look for symptoms. Next Fridays' scan seems so far off. It's like a constant waiting game isn't it ?

How are you? I felt that the 2WW was a bit flat. There is no more to do, apart from a few jabs, but it's a bit of a strange time. Hope you're looking after yourself ?  What are you up to for your 2 weeks?

Love & huggles to everyone else, what are you all doing today ?

love Sally xx


----------



## Leaf

Good luck Anneline, and all! Your twins sound in great shape. I had nightmare and heavenly day... we nearly missed the flight to Madrid first thing for various unforeseen reasons. It was the only flight of the day from Luton and we had our only defrosting embie waiting. We sprinted along to the gate, which was of course the furthest. I was wearing my Crocs, bad for running, and went sprawling twice (have a huge bruise on my knee. DH was running with his belt in one hand, his ventolin in the other after the security checks. There is probably some amusing security footage of us somewhere. We were last on the plane.

But the rest of the day was lovely. It was a hot summer day in Madrid. The transfer went well of our 8-cell embie. They said it was a fantasic embie. It was amazing to see it on the big screen.. then sat around drinking fizzy water at a Madrid pavement cafe for a few hours and snoozed at our hotel before we flew back. (The car wouldn't start and we had to call out the AA to the airport at midnight, but they came really quickly luckily.)

Such adventures. Now we'll wait and see. I have to test on 4 June, which is 15 days! But another letter they gave me says to test after 12 days.

Hugs to all waiting for calls, news, tests and ETs.

Leaf xx


----------



## lornam41

Hi everyone,
Not sure how i'm feeling today, not any different from yesterday, some wee niggly pains but nothing to speak of.  Defenately don't feel like AF on its way so is that a good sign or will it just appear - oh dear think I'm going slowly   .  God I hate this 2ww, positive 1 minute , negative the next but always hopeful.
Back to work on Monday so maybe that's good keep busy.
Hope everyone is doing good today.

xxxxx


----------



## annieline

Hi guys!

Lorna - I know what you mean. One minute I think this will definitely work this time, the next minute I have niggling doubts. Were your embies day 3 embies too? Back to work on a bank holiday? Boo!

Leaf - what a drama! Congrats on being PUPO! Soooo glad that you made it - what a disaster that would have been! It's a good feeling, isn't it!

Sally - yep, I went through a stage of feeling very tired too. The nurse said it was the estrogen. Hope you feel ok.

A x


----------



## Caroline S

Leaf - what a day!!  congratulations on being PUPO though...I'm sure all that fluster was worth it in the end!!

Well I'm in at 12.30 tomorrow!!  Scared but excited about it.  Spoke to a lovely embryologist and I explained my fears and she said that I was last on the list this time, so no rush and that it will be a doctor this time, not Prof Balen, which I'm fine about.  She will let the doctor know about my panic attacks too!!    I feel so silly being scared about it when really its all over in seconds!!


----------



## annieline

Caroline -      for tomorrow's transfer. I am sure your embies will do well and you will be joining the PUPO club tomorrow!

A x


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
caroline good luck for tom will be thinking of you  
hope everyone is ok
kirst x


----------



## annieline

I hope no-one minds me doing a little list to keep track of where everyone is...

Please let me know if I have missed anyone, or if you want to come off this list, and let me know your otd... I will add details once you get to ET if that's ok? Just to help me remember where everyone is really. 

Name No. embs  ET date  OTD

Jomag 
Maiya2 1 x blast ? 
angx (13th May) ? 
Lornam41 3 x day 3 (18th May) 29th May 
Annieline 2 x day 3 (20th May) 31st May 
Leaf 1 x day 3 (20th May) TBA 
Caroline S 2 x day 3 (22nd May) 2nd June 

Awaiting transfer:

Peg2
Spinny1
Tinkelbunny
Emmachoc
Littlefish (2nd June)
Babymithel
Sillylally
Olivia
Birdey (15th June)
Sara4eva
Pinot
Mol
Karen55 (1st/2nd June)
Ayrahirelady
eknowles
Kirstiexx
Ranweli


----------



## lornam41

Hi annieline,
table really helpful my OTD is 29th may - if i can hold off that long without going  
Caroline good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Littlefish

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted for a while but am following the rollercoaster of emotions along with you all. I think we are very brave to square up to this time after time!
I'm now 4 days into progynova and felt fine at first but beginning to get bit teary - is it normal or just me? My class are driving me do-lally at the mo, it's as if they know somethings a miss and  really going for it to p**s me off!!!

How much time is everyone having off work? Do doctors sign people off? I find hard in primary teaching cos supply cover costs money and I feel guilty even though I know this should be top priority!   I wish I could book a week off and destress.  

The chart is brill - I have x11 embies but think they are v early stages. ET is approx 2nd June.

Sorry for being grumpy!  
Littlefish


----------



## birdey

hi littlefish
sounds like you have been through the mill, well done for keeping strong and keeping going it is really hard, i was just pleased to find this site as there are so many ladies in the same situation and it can really pick you up. i am also on day 4 of prog injection, but my et will be around 15th june, as now gotta wait for af then from day 4 of af that then becomes day 1 and then have 18 days from there. but be nice to keep up with your progress, we have 6 embies on ice thawing 3, please survive    

hope everyone else is ok
kirst x


----------



## annieline

Hi All

Littlefish - it just turned out that I got made redundant at end of April and start my new job on 1st June, so I have been lucky enough to take all this time off. I think you can get a Dr to sign you off though - I have even heard of people's consultants signing them off for ""gyneacological reasons". If your job is very stressful it is worth asking as this is more important for now. Just make sure you tell them how stressful it is. They do understand. You are in the unfortunate position of not being able to book holiday like most of us. I know some people go back to work, and I wouldn't mind doing this if my job wasn't stressful. All the best.

Good luck to everyone having scans etc today. 

Caroline - good luck for transfer hun!!!
A x


----------



## annieline

Hi guys - just to let you know i'm off to the Cotswolds until Sunday so won't be around.
Best wishes to everyone - at whatever stage you are at.
love Annie x


----------



## butterfly275

Hello!

Recently new to FF, and just had a BFN yesterday.  I am just too sad for words.

We have an appt with our consultant 3 June to talk about our frosties- 5 blasts.

Would someone mind explaining what happens, I can't wait till 3rd!!- do I need to go through all the TX again or do they just follow your normal cycle?

Thankyou, love and best wishes to everyone.   
Butterfly xx


----------



## birdey

hi ladies 
butterfly - im sorry for your recent tx, its so hard to deal with and i know what you mean by wanting to get going again, was it ivf you did or fet. if you had ivf you have your follow up app, they will want you normally to have a natural af and then the following begin fet cycle. this depends on whether you have natural or medicated. if you have regular periods then you possibly would have natural fet which means less drugs and they just go with the flow, alot less stressful and less visits. if you dont have regualr periods or ytrouble with them they will get you on medicated cycle. they will give you provera to start periods, you start some injections, then when you come on, you phone clinic for blood test on day 4, you still take injections everyday, if blood teasts show you are suppressed you start some tablets, then week into those the pesseries, then day 18 of all of that another blood test, if those show ok you stop injections and you are ready for et. they take out ebmies and thaw, they phone you to say if survived and if all ok they do transfer. you carry on with tablets and pesseries until you do test.
hope this helps, this is the protocol for our clinic but it might vary in others depends on there own way maybe.
sorry just read that back and its really blah blah blah, someone else might be able to help you bit more

hope you ladies are all ok and get to enjoy this bank holiday
kirst x


----------



## butterfly275

Hi Kirst,
thanks so much for your message.
I am hoping it will be natural cos I am very regular.  
Fingers crossed this time.
take care
Butterfly275


----------



## birdey

butterfly
they say that although the pecentage is lower for fet, they have alot of succes for them because you rbody is not put under stress like a fresh cycle, if it is natural then its even easier, when you have your app just go armed with some questions, write them all down and ask for the booklet on the fet which you will use through your tx, this would show you all the steps.
good luck 
kirst x


----------



## sillylally

Annieline - Thank you for doing the list, it was lovely to be able to see who is on here. Hope you have a lovely time in the Cotswolds. Looks like the sun is going to shine for you.

Caroline - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Butterfly - So sorry you have had sad news. Those first days after a neg are so so sad & horrible. I hope you find some happier moments in the sun over the weekend.

Littlefish - You are an amazing lady if you teach, I certainly couldn't do it. I think the kids do sense something is up, I know my SS is like that right now. I am wondering if the Progynova is making me feel a bit strange now, I have my own little cleaning company & have struggled over the last couple of days just to keep ontop of everything.    I feel sorry for my DP right now because I wanted to cook Ravioli tonight & he's told the kids that he gets bored with pasta & doesn't want it. Didn't tell me & I feel really upset. He's still out working & I just feel cross with him. We obviously won't argue about it, but I am wondering if it's the drugs making me feel more sensitive than usual to things.  

We're going to my neighbour's Birthday BBQ tomorrow & then on Sunday we're off to Arundel for a duck show. That should be fun, hope the weather holds out for it.  I hope you all have a nice weekend. Sending much love xxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Annieline - great list thank you!!  OTD is 2nd June!!

Welcome Butterfly!!

Littlefish - you can either get your doctor to sign you off sick, or go back whenvever you feel ready.  I'm ppleased its the bank holiday weeked and then I can get Tuesday and Thurday off as leave, so only at work Wed and Fri, which I think I can cope with.  Depends on how well/unwell you feel!!

Well 2 out of 3 survived, only they were 6 cells when frozen and are now only 3 cells each.  Anyway, they put both back and fingers crossed, they stick!!  They said that we are very unlikely to get twins, but people have been know from this quality to go onto having a baby!!  And so we have named them faith and hope!! So fingers crossed. 

The tranfer was quite traumatic again, spent all morning chilling out, had acupunture, she put magnets in my ears to relax me too, too Lorazepam, etc...then they were running 45mins late!!!    Had to empty my bladder twice and then was desparate when we finally went in only for the nurse to say that my bladder was only 70% full!!    Anyway, the pain was just too much, I made them stop, I was in floods of tears and the panic attack started.     Anyway, the doctor this time was really nice and said I could take 30 mins to calm down or they could try a different position.  I said that I wanted to get it over and done with, otherwise I would really have to empty my 70% full bladder and start again.  So they tried a different position and yes it was uncomfortable and hurt, but not the agony like before!!  So phew...faith and hope have made it home.  

Embie no 3, was 6 cells when frozen, but only 2 cells and fragmented, so they said that after 2 days it will have arrested   but nevermind, we did expect one not to survive!!

Anyway plans for the weekend are to relax, but not sit still...did that the last 2 times and ended up with negatives!!  So light pottering jobs, see friends, go for short walks, etc!!


----------



## karen55

hi ladies 
just adding myself!



Name      No. embs    ET date        OTD

Jomag                                                        
Maiya2                                        ?  
angx                      (13th May)      ?                                        
Lornam41  3 x day 3 (18th May)      29th May    
Annieline    2 x day 3 (20th May)      31st May    
Leaf          1 x day 3 (20th May)      TBA
Caroline S                (22nd May)    TBA


Awaiting transfer:

Peg2
Spinny1
Tinkelbunny
Emmachoc
Littlefish                  (2nd June)
Babymithel
Sillylally
Olivia
Birdey                      (15th June)
Sara4eva
Pinot
Mol
Karen55                    (1st/2nd june)
Ayrahirelady
eknowles
Kirstiexx
Ranweli


----------



## Sakura 78

Sorry have been absent for a while, after my single blast survived the thaw and was transferred,  I unfortunately got a BFN    Feeling a bit crap, and have painful af too , feeling v.sorry for myself!

I want to wish everyone the best of luck for their upcoming FETs, I'll be following your progress!


----------



## annieline

Morning all! Have managed to get on my mums computer (yes - I am officially addicted!)  

(((Maiya))))   soooo sorry hun! You must be devastated! What is the next plan of action hun?

Caroline - congrats on being PUPO hun! So so sorry you had such a terrible time at transfer! What a nightmare. Pottering sounds like a great idea. I just can't sit still so couldn't manage doing nothing.

Sally - hugs at the ravioli. I think it could possibly be hormones making us a bit more sensitive   . I have been getting so cross at my DH for leaving his dressing gown hanging on the door (hate that!)    Have a lovely time in Arundel (love it there). Are you from the South? I live in Brighton.

Butterfly - so sorry to hear of  your recent bfn. It is heartbreaking when you have so much riding on it. I am doing a medicated transfer, and it has been a doddle really. Just 2 weeks of sniffing DR again, then estrogen and progesterone until testing (and if bfp then continue until 12 weeks). I have been very calm this time and haven't even told a soul in the real world. Good luck for whatever you decide.

Who is having ET on Monday?

Love to all - GOOD LUCK wherever you are!
A x


----------



## Caroline S

Maiya -    so sorry hun!!


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
maiya - really sorry, hope you getting some time with hubby,    

take care everyone
kirst x


----------



## angx

Hi,
My OTD is 28th May. I have 1 little 3 day embie on board. I know it's so early but I did a test today and got a BFN..... I'm hoping it was just too early. Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## birdey

hi angx
yeh im sure that is too early for test, keep strong and will be thinking of you  
kirst x


----------



## butterfly275

Hi to you all,
Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Maiya- I am so so sorry, I know how you feel, just had a BFN ourselves.  Sending you a big big   and lots of love.  Take care.

Going away for a few days so I won't be able to post, depends on internet connection!

Thanks for all your support, everyone is so brave.
I will keep you posted on my appt with consultant- 3 June

My love and best wishes are with you all
Butterfly. xx


----------



## Sakura 78

Thanks everyone, you're all so kind   . We want to try again but haven't decided when yet, it's just so hard thinking about having to go through it all again. So sorry to hear about your BFN too Butterfly, it truely is awful......

I second what birdey (Kirst) says , I think you definitely tested too early angx!  Don't be to upset as you still have 6 days to go until your OTD, it's possible you got a false negative! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and everyone else who is currently PUPO!    
xxxxx


----------



## Leaf

So sorry Maiya, try to spoil yourself this weekend. 

Anneline have a great time in the Cotswolds! My DH also does that thing with the dressing gown...

Caroline that sounds so traumatic you poor thing hun. But congrats, you are PUPO!

Sally I think it must be the hormones... I have had a headache a day since starting the cyclogest.

Butterfly commiserations on the BFN, that's so tough. I'm on a medicated transfer. I had no injections or blood tests this time, just progynova pills when AF arrived and then cyclogest pessaries a few days before transfer.

Littlefish - my consultant told me to carry on as normal and that there's no need to take time off work just avoid heavy lifting, so it probably won't affect the outcome - but I can really understand you not wanting to be there! Luckily I'm working from home at the moment and still find it hard to do anything - so tired. Maybe you could get signed off as others have suggested?

By the way my test is on 4 June and Anneline's is on 31 May although her ET was the day before me and they were both 3 day embies... will try not to test early though!

I hope everyone can have a soothing weekend and try to have fun. I shall - as much fun as I can have on fizzy water anyway.

xxxxx Leaf


----------



## niki_s_uk

Hiya Girls, 

Can I join you on here - I am currently on my FER cycle (as my clinic call it!).

I started on the Progynova a few days ago and have to go back on 1st June for another scan to see how my womb is thickening and hopefully transfer on week commencing 8th June 

Love
Nicola
x


----------



## annieline

Hi All!

Nicola - welcome to the thread! Good luck in your treatment.

Leaf - thanks. I am from here and love coming back to visit family! Sorry to hear about your headaches. Damn hormones.

Butterfly - have a lovely time hun!

Angx - praying it is too early hun! Many people get late bfps. (((hugs)))

To everyone else - have a fab bank holiday!
A x


----------



## karen55

hi gang 

Well i have now decided HRT is evil!  i was sick all night last night and friday so have had to ring in sick to work. i dont feel as bad today so im hoping im adjusting to it . i cant believe if all goes to plan i will be PUPO again tomorrow, i just pray one of our little blasts survives the thaw. The consultant is very hopeful as theyre all top quality but i think you never know with this IVF malarky!! i seem to have missed this thread since i posted here ages ago! 

Hi nicola welcome aboard!! how you feeling with everything xx

annaline, have a great time you lucky girl!!

Leaf how is the 2WW treating you??

butterfly and mai  

ang i think its too early hun. a few weeks a lady from my clinic tested 13dpt and got a BFN but the next day got a BFP 

hi to everyone else i missed


----------



## lornam41

Good luck for tomorrow Karen,  Last Monday I felt exactly the same, felt sick when the phone went then refused to believe embryologist when she told me all 3 had survived,  hoping for same outcome for you   

xxxx


----------



## annieline

Karen - GOOD LUCK for today! Hope your embies thaw ok and you come back PUPO.  I too was worried they wouldn't, but it was fine.
Let us know when you can.

Good luck to everyone else!
A x


----------



## MrsK2

HIya.
\Good luck karen. 
i'm so nervous everyone, my blast r going through the thaw tomorrow?? i got 4 and we really want 2 put back, i would be landed with 1 aswell. my icsi failed with 1 blast in march so im hoping on 2 for obvious reasons. 
i've had a nice relaxing weekend and taken the day off work today as it's bank holiday my shop will be really busy and i dont want the stress, i'm hoping ill be able to sleep tonight. gotta phone clinic at midday 2morrow so i got ages to wait. lol.

hi annieline how u feeling??


----------



## annieline

Kirstie - good luck for tomorrow! How exciting - so many ET's going on!

Had a lovely weekend thanks. So much fun with my family. Back today. I am on equiv of 8dpo today (5 days past 3 day transfer). Not too sure how I am feeling. I have felt very positive this cycle compared to my ivf, but am still scared incase it doesn't happen.

How are all the other PUPO's feeling?

A x


----------



## Leaf

Hi all,

Good luck Karen, Kirstie and all. Welcome Nicola and good luck too.

I have a cold now and worry about the coughing but like you Anneline am feeling positive this time around, but don't know why! Especially as I only have one little embie, so half the chance of success compared to last time. I think it was because they showed us the embie on the huge screen this time. How cool if it works to tell someone that you saw them when they were an 8-cell embryo! But mustn't get carried away. I can't believe ET was only 5 days ago - it feels like ages. It's lovely that it's a long weekend and all we PUPO ladies can take it easy a bit.

Have a lovely day everyone xxxxL


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hello ladies

Well I’m back in the UK with 3 blasts onboard.

4 embryos survived the thaw but only 3 made it to blast.

My lining was over 11mm and the ‘tri lamina’ was visible.

I was on 20mg prednisilone, but reduced this after 1 week to 10mg because I was swelling up with water retention. Prednisilon also lowers your natural immune and I was warned by the ACU lady that I would be more susceptible to germs/ill health and the doctor agreed that 10mg should be a sufficient dose, especially as I had already carried a child to full term without previous complications. I am feeling a bit silly now because I was so desperate to ‘throw everything at it’ after my recent miscarriage that I insisted on a higher dose.

I am also on a slightly higher estrogen dose, because at my miscarriage my estrogen has dropped suddenly, resulting in the lining of the womb giving way. I am therefore on 10mg proginova and a 100mg patch that I have to change every four days.

I am taking 100ml gemstone and I was informed to double the dose every other day.

Here is a point to ponder: at ACU I was informed by the Doctor that the estrogen increases the womb lining but the purpose of the progesterone is to separate the fine fibers making up this lining allowing for the embryos to embed themselves.

I was given a 40mg clexane injection two days before flying out and advised to stay on the aspirin.

ET went well, however because I was using donor eggs I wanted additional information from the clinic, but this was not forth coming. I was however alarmed to discover that another female patient who was booked in for ET on the same day was 38 years of age and that she had 28 eggs at EC and had decided on donating 20 of her eggs. I cannot stop wondering what the clinic propose to do with eggs of ‘that age’, surely various tests would have to be performed on them and the cost would make the donation seem not viable.  

ET was on 22/05 and my OTD is the 06/06.

Sorry about the ‘me’ post, I was not able to post from SA but I did manage to keep an eye on your progress and it was incredibly touching to read all the well wishes from so far away. Thank you FF xxx


----------



## karen55

tinkle      

hi gang hope your all enjoying bank holiday! im having a not too bad HRT day thank god!!. i think i confused the list as im not having transfer until the 1st june, omg thats a week today, im getting a bit freaked out that i [might] be on the 2WW again soon!!


----------



## annieline

Karen - sorry hun! I thought you said in your post the day before yesterday that you would be PUPO tomorrow   . Have put you back  

Tinkel - that is FANTASTIC news! You are on to such a good thing there. Lining perfect, 3 x blasts - I would say you must be practically a sure-thing! Do you get to know the age of your donor? Don't apologise about your "me" post - it's fab to hear all the detail. Looks like they have covered all avenues.

Leaf - it is fab to see the pictures of the embies. 

Good luck to all!
A x


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!!

Congratulations to the new PUPO girls!!

We have a photos of Faith and Hope too...also our previous embies that we transferred.  I think its a lovely memory to keep of this jpurney that we are going through, regardless of the outcome!

Well I'm doing fine...I think.  Don't feel anything, unlike the last 2 times when I had tummy twinges...as they ended up negative, maybe that a good thing this time.  So I'm still feeling really positiive this time as it feels the opposite to last time.  Last time we had excellent quality embies, this time, not so good embies!!  MAybe thats a good thing too....anyway we keep talking (and singing) to Faith and Hope!!  Full of PMA at the moment.  DH has decided that I can do something tomorrow...the ironing....maybe something to do with the fact we have a mountain to get through and he doesn't fancy doing it himself, but he's going on the excuse that I can slowly work my way through it over the day!!!


----------



## Leaf

Hi again,

Can't keep away as I'm working at home and reward myself between bouts of work by popping in here!

Tinkle - fascinated by all the details, especially about what the oestrogen and progesterone do. My clinic seems very hands-off - I don't have any other medication apart from that, no pred, no injections, no aspirin, nothing! I was told that my donor is 28 and her blood group, but that's all we're allowed to know. 

I worry what my cold will do to my immune system - whether fighting the cold will perk it up too much and inhibit implantation, or whether having low enough immunity in the first place to get a cold would help it! Uh -must be thinking too much.
 to all.

xxxLeaf


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hiya

I've not been able to get much info on my donor...a bit of a worry.

Leaf I've done some leg work this time...i don't think I've been an easy patient...i use to ring my Doc non stop demanding to know why others were taking drugs that i wasn't on and i did some research on FF, after 7 attempts at ivf i wanted a hand in this time. however i wish i could say that I'm confident that it will be working...it's in the hands of the gods and the volume of tablets i can manage from here.

to all xxx


----------



## sillylally

Kirstie  Good luck, can't wait to hear how you get on, although I know from where you are sitting it's the longest wait ever !!  Bit like the 2WW isn't it, it's ALL wait...wait...wait.... with tx. Thinking of you.

Annieline - This does feel so different to fresh cycles, I feel strange when I tell people I am having ET in about a week's time. Keep thinking I've missed something, that I have forgotten to jab myself at some point.  Keep looking after yourself luvvie, I have a good feeling for you. 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, Saturday we went to our neighbour's birthday bbq, then yesterday we spent a lovely sunny day at a wildlife place in Arundel & today we've been doing some DIY stuff & DP is working on his new bonsai planting. It's the only time he gets to chill out at all, he has a very high pressure job. 

Take care everyone, xxx


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
hope you all doing ok, its been a really nice weekend, am pleased that i actually had it off work to be able tochill out a bit with hubby.
i think im starting to come on which is really good im normally ages after taking provera and this time it looks like im gonna be on time. so just hoping it comes on properly overnight. then we can get started on next stage  

how is everyone else doing?

kirst x


----------



## annieline

Morning all!

What a wonderful bank holiday weekend! I do think that May is a fantastic time to do FET or IVF  

How is everyone feeling today?

Peg - have you returned from hols? Seems like you've been gone ages.

Kirst - did AF arrive for you hun? I have enjoyed spending lots of family time too.  

Sally - I know what you mean. It seems so easy this time. I only had 2 scans and one appt at the beginning and then ET. It went soooo smoothly. Glad your DH had some time to enjoy himself.

Tinkel - does it feel good to be PUPO and back home now? Are you feeling quite positive so far? My RE says (and everyone else who has been successful) to visual your embies implanting at every stage. They believe positive visualisation really helps.

Leaf - I remember I got the worst ever flu of my life when I first found out I was pg with DS. Deffo had naturally lowered immunity then, so it has got to be a good thing.

Caroline - Lol, Dh is getting fed up already   . I found it tough during my IVF cycle in Jan. The HCG shot made me feel so pg for the first week, and then once that faded I felt nothing. It was horrible. This time I just feel soooo relaxed - I don't know why. Maybe because it is 2nd time round. I don't want to feel like it's all or nothing.

Lorna - you are 2 days ahead of me. How are you feeling? Any inclines?

To everyone else - hugs

A x


----------



## sillylally

Annieline - I was just reading what you put to Leaf. I had a very bad cold with 1st DD & then had just got over a m/c & then chicken pox when I fell for DD #2. I think you may have something there about the lower immune system. Wish more Dr's would take it seriously though don't you ?

Morning all, well it's absolutely bucketing it down in W. Sussex. Lovely. Got my last week of work this week before hopeful ET next week, but oh what a week. Catch up with you all later, hope there is some sunshine around somewhere out there today.

Love Sally xx


----------



## annieline

Sally - my understanding is that the immune system normally naturally supresses itself in order not to attack the embryo - therefore we are more prone to bugs, but some people don't do this naturally hence why certain other drugs are prescribed to prevent the immune system from attacking the embie.   . I'm just down the road in East Sussex  

Kirstie - Hope it has gone ok for you hun! Looking forward to hearing how it went  
A x


----------



## Caroline S

Its interesting what you say about the immune stuff.  I'm been drinking fruit teas and I particulary like the Raspberry and Echinacea, thinking that echinacea will boost my immune system.  Anyway, mum has just been round for a cuppa and said that she thought raspberry tea wan't good in pregnancy.  So Googled it and while my raspberry tea is raspberry flavoured and therefore ok, echinacea is a NO in pregnancy....bummer....been drinking it for the last year!!!


----------



## annieline

Caroline, that makes sense. People take that to help combat colds and things don't they?


----------



## sillylally

Annieline - With my immune problem of LS they have told me that my immune system is attacking the good cells in me too. So I am desperately hoping that the Prednisolone will do the trick this time. I keep researching as much as I can about it.  I do love Sussex & we're at the Esperance in Eastbourne for our tx. They have been so wonderful with us.

Caroline - How are you doing luvvie ? Hope the 2WW isn't driving to too nuts.

Hugs to everyone else on here, Sally xx


----------



## MrsK2

hiya everyone!!!

well i am pupo with twins. lol.
ET went smoothly, they thawed my embryos at lunch time and had et at 3pm.
The first 2 blasts that they thawed survived so i still have 2xblasts on ice. yipee.  

me and dh went out for late lunch to celebrate and now im home and lying on settee, gona get ready to watch britain got tal. xx

hope everyone is ok and pma is in plenty.   



sillylally, im on predisione at the moment with this cycle of fet.. and baby asprin.



kirstie. xx


----------



## sillylally

Kirstie  when did you start taking the baby aspirin ? I didn't have it with 1st IVF & got BFP, but had it with next 2 & didn't get preg. So confusing. Think I started it after ET but can't remember. What prompted them to let you have the Pred ? Sorry for asking, hope you don't mind. I am hopeful this cycle (as I always have been). Just got to believe it CAN happen.

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## MrsK2

hiya sally... i just asked for the pred and baby asprin after my bfn in march, cos im only 23 and it was such a great blast embryo that i had put back my clinic just looked at reason's 4 the bfn, so that just resulted in the perscription 4 asprin and pred. i have been taking asprin and metformin since my failed tx in march... started pred same day as hrt on this fet cycle. only take 1x 5mg a day tho. dont think it will do much to be honest but everything worth a shot. xx


----------



## annieline

Congrats Kirstie on being PUPO with twins!   Good feeling, isn't it!

Hope everyone else is ok..
A x


----------



## Leaf

Right, this is all interesting stuff about the immune system. Good to know about your DDs, Sally, and Annieline's DS.

Sally & Kirstie, a friend of mine did IVF 9 times with BFNs and it worked the 10th time when they added pred.

As for raspberry tea etc, it's difficult to know what to drink. I'm usually a caffeine addict so I still have a homoeopathic dose of espresso in my hot milk once a day, but then I have a decaff for the next one.... 

I agree Annieline, this is a lovely time of year for IVF - my last time was in deep, dark December.

I try to visualise but find it quite difficult as I usually fall asleep (lack of caffeine)!

Congrats Kirstie on being PUPO with twins! 

Hugs to all waiting for ET or OTD.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## lornam41

evening ladies,

well tested early as I knew what the answer was going to be and unfortunately I was right - BFN
looks like its all over for us, wish my body wanted this as much as me.    
Got clinic on friday but know it wont be any different.

congrats on BFPs
love and hugs to all and thanks for all your support
xxx


----------



## sillylally

*lornam41 *  -   So sorry hun. xxxxx I hope your trip to the clinic on Friday helps you to get some answers if you still have a BFN. Thinking of you.

*Leaf *  - Very interesting about your friend after the Pred was added. I had some sort of steroid when I nearly lost my 2nd DD but I don't know what it was. I am just hoping that it was similar to Pred & that it helped me to have her. It's an interesting drug I think. Thanks for giving me renewed hope. xxx

*Kirstie *  - Congrats to you, hope you can find time to take care & relax. Enjoy the moment xxx

     to everyone tonight xxxxxxxx

Sally x


----------



## Caroline S

Hmmm....something stange just happened to my computer, so there might be a tiny message from me somewhere!!

Kirstie - congrats on being PUPO!!  Its great that thought of there being twins inside...enjoy it while you can!!

Lorna - so sorry hun, hope that things change before Friday!!

I'm doing ok...going back to work tomorrow as I fed up of being sat doing nothing!!  Had a great chat with my friend this evening who thinks we have all lost the plot with the do's and don't in pregnancy!!  Next time I might do the opposite to what they say - have hot baths, drink alcohol and caffeine, don't take folic acid!!  LOL     Anyway 1 week to go and there might not be a next time!!


----------



## MrsK2

Hiya all!! (sorry no good on personals) this is the first thread i've joined and i can say u r a great bunch. lol lol. a crazy bunch too!! only joking!! 
i'm getting addicted. 
*as for the chart my otd is 7th june *    .

sorry to hear of the bfn. its heartbreaking, but we must all carry on. i'm not tetsting early this time.   i tested early in my last 2ww and it brought on af. lol. so my bfn was all the pee sticks fault. (i hate them)

Praying to hear more success stories.

goodnight. xx


----------



## sillylally

I have decided to be really good this time too, no pee sticks for me in the 2WW. I have always been naughty before & don't want to do it this time, want to stay in the ignorant blissful state that I quite enjoy.

Night night girls xxxx


----------



## annieline

Lorna!!! You were 11dpo hun! Waaayyyy too early to write off this cycle! You keep taking your meds girl! Many, many, many ladies I have spoken to don't even get bfps until 14dpo - especially from FET as sometimes they can take a little longer to implant. Please don't give up!

I am 10dpo today and am feeling very down too.   Don't know what's that matter with me, but I had a few niggly symptoms and they are all gone today. I know it is early too, but struggling with PMA today!!

Please keep going til Friday hun!

PS - there is no way I am testing early because I will be just tooooo depressed  

Ax


----------



## annieline

Sally - I am much preferring this ignorant state too. I tested at 10dpo on my fresh cycle and spent the next 3 days GUTTED and waiting for AF. It would have been too early to test too, but couldn't stop myself.

Must say, I felt so elated the first week after transfer because I knew they were alive when they went in   but this 2nd half is no fun.  :- 

Kirstie - have updated your OTD hun! You take it easy now.

Caroline- how are you feeling hun? Any symptoms or inclines?

Leaf - hope you are doing ok hun!

To everyone else  
A x


----------



## annieline

Ang - GOOD LUCK for testing tomorrow hun! Do you have any inclines

A x


----------



## Leaf

Lorna so sorry for your BFN. It's miserable.   BUT do keep taking the meds until your official testing day.

I had a hideous night coughing all night - do hope my little embie is clinging on tight! Then at 3.30am the police rang to tell DH that he had left his car radio on quietly and they were worried his battery might run down! Very odd police behaviour... 

Have to go into work today and pick up loads of work - I'm taking a little suitcase on wheels to carry it all. Tempted to grab a bit of acupuncture as the place I occasionally go (went every week when TTC naturally) is near work but might be difficult with all the coughing.

Yes this second week is tough. I don't feel as puffy and pregnant as I did, but I know it was the drugs made me feel that way cos I felt like it before FET.

Sorted out my testing days. Apparently I can test on 1 June if I have a blood test but on the 4 June using the pee stick they gave me. Since it's 2 hours to Hammersmith from here and I'm really busy I might just try a Clearblue on the 1st. It will be 12 days after transfer, after all. Unfortunately DH will be away working in France for 2 days on my testing day. I think I'd rather do a pee stick because I can't stand the idea of phoning for my results and taking ages to be put through etc. Sally and Annieline, does that count as testing early? I didn't last time, I was very good...

Hugs to everyone and  , xxxxLeaf


----------



## annieline

Hi Leaf - yes, that was strange of the police   . Perhaps they were bored  
I would say 15dpo is absolutely fine for testing hun! I will be 14dpo and my normal luteal phase is 13 days, so I am happy with that. Have you had any sort of symptoms at all? Good luck hun!


----------



## sillylally

*Leaf *  - I have certainly found with my first IVF that I had a line about 12 days past a blast transfer ...... but I was bleeding too. It's hard to tell what is the right thing to do & I've always been naughty & bought lots of cheap tests. I have no idea what I am thinking because they often came back neg in that first cycle & I wish I'd waited & just bought a decent Clearblue or First Response. I know it's not easy doing the wait, but I am going to try to keep busy this time. I think it might be just slightly easier this time because I'm not sore from all the EC etc. I will be able to potter about doing more things. Ask me again in 3 weeks how I am feeling, I'm sure I'll be going 

Annieline - I hope you don't feel down for too long, not that the weather is helping but try to keep your chin up. We're all here for you.   Think . I'm off for my Acupuncture in a while, can't wait. I write it down as Acu in my diary & realised a daft little thing today that ACU is short for Assisted Conception Unit...... I have lost the plot if that's all I have to think about !

Love & huggles to all xxxxx


----------



## angx

Hi
I did a test this morning and it was negative   The clinic said to test again in 2 days as it is still early days. I didn't have a blood test so just did the hpt...... feeling very sad but there is still a slim chance that result can change. Fingers crossed for you all for some happy news. Big hugs for the BFNs xxxxx


----------



## annieline

((((Ang))))     So So sorry! Fingers crossed that it is too soon hun!
A x


----------



## sillylally

*angx *  - how far into your 2WW are you luvvie ? I'm amazed that some tests can go from neg to pos overnight. I hope yours changes in 2 days, try not to feel sad if you can help it as that won't help if you are going to get a pos. I really hope you do. So sorry you're feeling sad.      

I just got back in from a wonderful Acupuncture session but am already having to deal with an awkward customer. Grrrrr.

Bring on the sunshine, where has it gone. xxx


----------



## lornam41

Hi.

Well thats it all over, AF has now arrived, no longer brown, it fresh  .  Wasn't on any meds - should I have been? is this something I should query on Friday??

Thanks for all your support and kind messages everyones been great.

xxxxx


----------



## annieline

Oh Lorna!!! What a horrible day!! I am so sorry hun! Sorry - forgot you were doing natural. Not sure if they just give progesterone to medicated  

What a bad day! We haven't had much luck on here  

Sally - sorry about your awkward customer!


A x


----------



## sillylally

lornam41 - I'm so sorry to read your post. I am surprised you were not on any meds with your history, but I don't really know as I'm not medically trained. If you feel up to it I would have a long chat with your clinic on Friday.  Look after yourself & your poor DH until then. I hope your appointment is a helpful step for you.

Sending love & hugs. xxxxx

Annieline - this customer has been a pain in the   (sorry) since last October. I've reached a compromise with her now to fix this situation we're in & she initially agreed but then turned the offer down. I don't know what to do now as the original problem arose because of her in the first place. I know none of this will make sense to you ladies but I dare not mention the scenario incase someone knows her !

I'm going to wash my cats behind now... sorry girls but she's come in covered in worms (scary things) & mud !  Lovely. Think of me. xxxx

xxxxx


----------



## angx

sillylally, this is day 14 of my 2ww.
Thanks for the hugs xxxx


----------



## Caroline S

angx and lorna -        to you both!!

Sillylally - hope your cat is now clean!!

Well the update from me is still no symptoms, but I am still being positive!!  I might be tempted to test this weekend though.  Before I've always tested on a Friday, so work has distracted me.  This time, though its Tuesday I'm testing, so this weekend I might start playing with the pee sticks!!        

PMA EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## karen55

hi gang

well tomorrow is D day and i find out if my lining is ready for transfer next mon/tues. im feeling so bloated and AF-ness that im sure something has grown!! im slowly finding life easier on this HRT altho am still having moments of sickness and general rubbishness! i think im making my own words up tonight hehehe. i cant keep up with this thread its too busy!! its about time the luck started to turn though!

carolina step away from the tests until sunday at least!! that coming from me who tested 9DPT last time hehe

lorna im so so sorry hunny  

silly what a mare your having  how do you find acupuncture??

ang  i really hope your miracle is hiding xxx

leaf good luck for the 1st xxx

how is every1 else (it wont let me scroll back further!)


----------



## Leaf

Seems lots of us having a tough day today! 

Especially Ang and Lorna - hugs to you two   . Such a bummer. Thinking of you xxxx

Karen hope the scan is all good news!

Sillylally you cheered me up with news of your cat's bottom. Glad you had some acupuncture - you inspired me to fix some up. Although, my acupuncturist always takes my pulse and tells me whether she thinks I'm pregnant, which is a bit off-putting.

Caroline I don't have any symptoms either. Well maybe feeling a bit hot, but that's probably just a symptom of feeling... a bit hot.

Anyway I'm coughing so hideously that all my intercostal muscles are aching. Having to take paracetamol, which I don't really like doing. Came home from work, lay on the bed and the next thing I knew it was 3 hours later.

Anneline, sorry you're feeling down. Thanks for the testing info, haven't clue how long my luteal phase is. I'm going to listen to Zita West 2WW relaxation dvd on my ipod now - actually she doesn't say much it's mostly tinkly music! I will summon some PMA for us all   .

xxxxlove Leaf


----------



## Littlefish

Hello Everyone,

i just thought I would drop in to catch up and cant believe how busy this thread is1

lorna and ang I just want to send you masses of hugs and hope your clinics can try to find reasons for you.       

annieline and everyone else that needs it - wishing you lots of pma and strength to ignore the pee sticks. so many of you are nearly there with 2ww.      i liked the comment about not testing so that we can stay in the blissful state of hoping. I'm going for that this time. 

Karen55 - i have my scan tom too so will be thinking of you. ET hopefully mon/tues next week too. early stage embies though and not aloud to do blast so hope they are as mature as poss before put back - but above all i hope i have something to put back. 

love and hugs to everyone
littlefish


----------



## sillylally

PMA PMA all the way girls. My cats' bottom is now clean, sorry about that graphic description of her, poor thing.  My Acupuncture was lovely, she does feel my pulse everytime so it will be interesting to see if she says anything if she thinks I might be preg in a few weeks time.

*Karen55 *  - The Acu is absolutely brilliant. I was so nervous before I went for my first session but she soon put me right at ease. I now go to sleep & today I was building sandcastles while I was relaxed. I normally see different colours when I shut my eyes, starting with dark ones & after the Acu I end up seeing bright lime greens & yellows. I have no idea if it's going to work on the FET front, but I love it. I love your words tonight, keep up the good work & good luck tomorrow for that scan on your lining. Mine is Friday so we'll be in the 2WW together if all's well.

*CarolineS *  - step away from the pee sticks, you naughty girl  (not sure which smiley I'm going to get there, the picture is not what it says).....

*Littlefish *  - Nice to see your name again. Hope you get on well tomorrow luv. xx

To all of you who have had a bad , sad day I send huggles. 

Night night ladies xxxxx


----------



## annieline

Morning all!  

Thanks for the PMA girls! Had a down day yesterday.

Sally - glad to hear about your cat's bottoms hun! Glad you are enjoying your acu! That's quite amazing about the colours. Good luck for scan on Friday!

Littlefish - lovely to see you here again. ET is nearly here and you can join the crazy world of PUPO's. GOOD LUCK for your scan today!

Leaf - sorry to hear about your coughing hun! Hope you feel well. I have heard sooo much about Zita West!

Karen - good luck for scan today hun! Hope you get the all clear for next week.

Caroline - GOOD LUCK and positive thoughts hun!  

Well - you guys were so busy telling Caroline to step away from the pee sticks that I slipped past! I have just done a First Response 6 day early test and got a BFP!!! OMG I am in shock!!! 27 months of trying for number 2! I can't think straight, i am shaking! I am not condoning testing early though!   . I am 8 days past a 3 day transfer today (11dpo). The only reason I tested is because I had a massive temp rise on 9dpo, and then a huge fall yesterday and again they were so low this morning that I was convinced AF was coming. My temps have dropped right down and I have been feeling soooo AF-ish. Convinced it hadn't worked yesterday, so I tested to put myself out of my misery. I TOTALLY expected a plain white test as I have seen sooooo many times!

 ing that it stays ok!

GOOD LUCK to everyone!!! Hope you are all joining me soon!

A x


----------



## karen55

annaline you very naughty but very very clever girl!!      Lets hope the worm is turning on here now 

sally if i have no luck this cycle im gunna have a bash next time thanks hun xx

Lilfish good luck today, lets hope we can brave the 2WW together  im dreading it!lol

Leaf hope your feeling better today xxxxx

Well im buggered as had a terrible sleep last night, i think my mind is too busy!! Roll on 1030 and lets hope i can fret a bit less


----------



## Littlefish

Wow! Wow! Wow! Annieline that is brilliant and such a pick me up for us all too! Hang in there it looks really great for you!   

Sillylally - wish my dogs bottom was as clean as your cats - won't go any further!!!!  

Leaf - sorry to hear about your coughing - lack of sleep is a killer not to mention the worry too.  

Karen 55 - will think of you at 10.30.   We are nearly 2wkwaiters. cant wait to stop sniffing and just do tablets. The spray makes me sneeze but not enouhg to switch meds though! My app is 3.30.  

I had a detox lymph massage yesterday - not sure if good idea but thought it would be like a spring clean for the new arrivals next week! We FFs will try anything!

Lots of PMA to everyone.

Littlefish


----------



## Leaf

Annieline, how brilliant! And how naughty you are!     
Odd about the temperature thing. Bet you have such a big smile on your face!

Karen 55 and Lilfish, good luck for today.

Thanks for all your good wishes - this cough has to go soon. Crept off to sofa last night at 4am as DH has a job interview today and didn't want to keep him awake. I am catching up on the sleep at other times and still feel positive for no reason.. When I fell naturally preg once, I remember having no symptoms at all until about 10 days after AF was due.

Love to all xxxxLeaf


----------



## sillylally

Annieline - WOOOOOOOW  that's brilliant. Naughty but brilliant & I completely understand why you did it. I am so thrilled for you & your DH. Keep us posted. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen55

hi gang

well Ive been to the clinic and my lining has gone from 3mm to 11mm  transfer is booked for Tuesday at 1230 provided one of the 4 make it  the best news is the embie transferred last time was an 'AB' and at that time looked the best but before they froze them they waited and 4 made it to 'AA' which is what we have frozen (they are the best quality and most advanced you can get)!  so they said if we can get one to defrost OK our chances are 'very very high!' at over 60%. still along way to go but nice to have something going right for once!

my body also seems to be adjusting to the HRT as well cos i haven't felt sick at all for 24hrs. lets hope my new found luck lasts!!

LIL


----------



## Leaf

Wonderful news, Karen! Now you just have to stay chilled until next Tuesday...   Are you just having one put back?

xxxxLeaf


----------



## karen55

yes hun the clinic will only put one back when you have top quality blasts. im gonna try and take it easy but no doubt ill be wound up to death until then lol

the question i now have is that i have tickets to go and see girls aloud on tuesday night with the girls from work. its a non-alcohol event its just dinner before the concert and straight home. Honestly ladies would you go or would you put your feet up?? im so torn, half of me says rest but the other reminds me how mad i got on my last cycle when i did nothing but rest and still got a ~BFN


----------



## Leaf

Hmmm we're all different but I wouldn't. On my last ET, I trailed around the Prado in Madrid afterwards looking at fabulous works of art. It wasn't actually tiring but I later thought I'd have done better to have had more of a rest. This time due to work commitments we had to go to Madrid and back in one day, and although I did get in more rest time I'm sure all the to-ing and fro-ing lowered my resistance so I got this pesky cold. But if it was later in the 2WW I wouldn't hesitate and would go.

Still I am a notoriously low-energy person - you know yourself...

My consultant said that more and more clinics are just putting back single embies...

xxxLeaf


----------



## annieline

Thanks All. I still can't quite believe it!

Karen - Thanks hun! I think I would agree with Leaf. If it was day 3 after transfer I would go, but the night of transfer I would put your feet up. Especially with blastos as they will be doing their thing pretty quickly. 
CONGRATS on your 4 blasts! Will they just transfer 1 at a time? That is fab news!
Your lining is super.

Leaf - Thanks hun! How did your DH's interview go? Hope your cough eases soon.

Thanks Sally hun. I do feel very, very lucky. We all deserve this - I just hope it sticks!

Littlefish - Thank you! Hope today went ok! Looking forward to your update!

To everyone else - good luck and hugs


----------



## peg2

hi all you lovely ladies! gosh alots been happening on here!    2 WWs and even results ! blimey!!!!! 
thats great news anneline!!!!    you are very brave to do it so early! wow! wot day are we supposed to test? i bet you are beside your self!!!!

Karen! i totally agree with the others hun, put your feet up and get the dvd of girls aloud!!!!! 

so sorry to all you others for lack of personals, i havn't been on here for 3 weeks!

just got back from portugal! was amazing!    
been on noristerine for a month and progynova for a week , had my scan today and need another one on monday. my blood flow isn't great, he did a doppler test, so he's increased my progynova and hopefully on monday he'll give the go ahead for FET on thurs!!!!!! wow, its all come round so quick!

i'm gonna go back and catch up with all your news now!!!!!!heres      and lots of         
and a bit of      
for you all
xxxxx
anneli


----------



## annieline

Anneli - lovely to see you back! Seems like ages since you were away! Glad you had such a lovely holiday. I think it really helps during this tx. Good luck for next week!
A x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, sorry went awol,

we had our et on 25th may,out of our 4 frosties we got 2 healthy 5cell embies,and iam now pupo,otd is 5th june,   this is our turn,

annieline-congrats on you   ,


----------



## annieline

Congrats Ranweli on being PUPO! Roll on 5th June!
A x


----------



## karen55

i know your all right ladies and its just what i always knew  i have absolutely no problem missing the concert im just get very aware that for the last 2yrs ive missed out on so much cos of ttc. of all the bloody days eh!!  the clinic did give me the option of transfer wednesday but im working thursday so i figured im best off having a day off inbetween (i work 13hr days as a nurse ). saying all of this i will not give a monkies if i FINALLY get that elusive BFP. OMG i cant even imagine it!!

ranw    

peg2 fingers crossed that extra progynova gets your lining nice and juicey!! 

anne i love your little cloud nice symbol  i so want one lol

Leaf they told me that about eSET too. i wonder if its the same on private cycles. this is our last go and im wondering if they would put 2 back if i forked up 5k!!!

I have to start cyclogest again on saturday! BRING ON THE CHALKY KNICKERS!


----------



## annieline

Karen lol! Chalky knickers! I did them as bum bullets   No spillage that way (but a bit windy   )
I wish you all to get cloud 9's!!!!!! I so so do!
Re double transfer - I was private IVF (have spent £8k) as I already had a DS and my clinic let me decide, although I did get a lecture from the RE at time of transfer (not what I needed at the time). She said I was high risk of twins. I have a feeling they make the NHS people do SET there though as they can make the rules. They were ok for my FET. My embryologist recommended 2 and said I was only "medium risk" this time.


----------



## karen55

arr thanks for that hun. ill ask them when i hopefully see them next week. im lucky they are only defrosting them one by one so fingers crossed we could have 1 or 2 left  to be honest though if im forking out i dunno wether fresh would be best. its such a quandry!! ill just get this one done before thinking about anything!


----------



## Littlefish

Hello everyone,

Well done Karen - good news all round.   I am same as you but lining is 8.2 but good clear centre line - v white which is good apparently. Transfer on Tues but need to ring and find out time. I will have 2 embies put back but early stage not blast. OTD 15th June and yes lots of chalky knickers to come. Chalky knickers v wind? something to ponder til sat night!!!  

Just a quick update post but lots of love and PMA to all you girls on the 2ww and those waiting for transfer.        

Little fish


----------



## karen55

oh god i couldnt cope with extra wind i take metformin and thats bad enough!! bring on the chalkiness lol

lilfish great news we can stress together


----------



## annieline

Fab news Littlefish! Your lining is perfect too!

I have been so addicted to this thread. It has been a godsend. There are few enough of us that it is easy to get to know you all. I have found the May/June treatment board a bit overwhelming as it is soooo big. Lovey bunch though. Little fish - that is a good point. I think they are more reluctant to transfer more than one blast. Mine were day 3.


----------



## Leaf

Karen I know how you feel - I was so fed up with saintly healthy living while TTC naturally that when I had IVF the first fresh cycle I actually went a bit the other way because my consultant said that the meds override most things anyway. I only stopped alcohol and caffeine on the day of ET. But this time I tapered off before!

anneline I wonder if you got such an early reading cos of double hcg from twins... but am no expert.

I think my clinic would have put back 2 if I'd had another frostie.

No idea how the cyclogest works when most of it is, er, expelled, but apparently it's not a worry.

and ranweli hi, congrats on being PUPO and good luck!

Peg2 your holiday sounds perfect, could do with one...

Hugs and     to all of us here.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## MrsK2

Many congratulations to u annieline. well done.    Twins?

Karen-- just a bit of advice from me... my nurse told me to carry on as normal as long as i dont lift anything, (i had 2 blasts put back on tuesday). She also said to do things that i'd enjoyed and to laugh and smile as much as possible, embryos like mummy to be happy!!!

HI to everyone, good luck to u all.... Keep smiling eh!!!

i been having a bit of a weriod day, i'm on 3 cyclogest since et so i think it those stupid things but my (.)(.) r hurting already, (well only the right one) im so nervous about this, i'm praying my little embabies stay with me this time,  i've done all i can. xxx


----------



## Littlefish

Hi,

twins - that would be fab!  

This thread is such a positive place to be.
Kirstie its prob the cyclogest. I think the average is 2 a day so you are on a bit more. Its the progesterone that make them sore I think. Good luck and smile. I like the nurse that said that.  

Love littlefish


----------



## sillylally

*Kirstie *  - You said the bestest thing ever..... "I've done all I can". You are so right, we do our best & then it's that horrid bit where we have to sit & wait. But we have done a great job so far & those little embies do need us to be  & have  thoughts don't they ?

I have tried the resting after ET & also the being fairly busy. I had different results with each so this time I'm aiming for the middle road. I'll lay on the sofa on day of ET, then after that I'll just potter & have fun with friends. Keep the blood flowing to those lil embies.

Sending love &  to all you girls tonight, no matter what stage you are all at. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annieline

Morning lovelies!

Is it a bit too late to say that I am terrified of twins?!!    

When I discovered I was pg with DS, I was in the middle of a skiing holiday (skiing down black runs and drinking gluwein). I am a firm believer in if the pg is meant to happen, then it will - no matter what you do. I carried on totally as normal this time. I did relax on the day of ET. I cut tea down to 2 cups a day over the last year (from about 5). I still had about 2 glasses of wine every Saturday night (my weekly treat). I visited family in the Cotswolds after ET, lifted DS, painted the house, cleaned the windows etc. I didn't alter my diet, but I do eat pretty healthily (and organically). The only supps I took were pre-pg ones with folic acid. I also believe that happiness and relaxation is way more important than eating certain foods etc. I think that's why acu can help - because it gives you positive energy and makes you relax.

Sally - sounds like you have a fab outlook  

Littlefish - What a nice expression!

Kirstie - thanks hun. Fingers crossed!!

Leaf - hugs. How are you feeling hun?

To everyone else  
Ax


----------



## Leaf

Yes I think you're right Annieline - if it's going to happen, it will. My sister (who has a DE little boy) says the same - she had a horrid UTI during her 2WW and was on antibiotics, as well as having her emotionally-disturbed plate-throwing step-daughter staying.

I'm feeling hideous actually - racked with coughs for the third night running. I'm not too bad during the day but I just can't lie down at night. I tried to sleep in a chair for half the night but got a crick in my neck. Paranoid nightmares that DH and I had murdered someone and the police were on our trail! I'm sure that was about the embie surviving... Having honey & lemon, cough sweets, paracetamol and (approved) cough medicine but might as well not bother as it doesn't do anything. I want to fix some acu but the women who knows me is 2 hours away.

So feeling a mixture of despairing and happy and relaxed despite everything.

At least the days are better than the nights! Are you going to carry on with your couple of glasses of wine? It sounds very sane. I didn't mean to scare you with the thought of twins. My sis (whose friends are all from the DE community in Chicago, many of whom have twins) says that the twins are the best adjusted of all the children as their mums have less chance to indulge them individually!

Take care and hugs to all of us!    

xxxxLeaf


----------



## annieline

Hi Leaf, no the wine has stopped now. Praying hard for you all!


----------



## Guest

I did start posting on this thread a while ago but it looks like my FET will be June now....anyway...I digress.....

I just popped on to see if anything had happend and woo hooo *Annieline * you got a  What fabulous news  Congratulations  

Good luck to the rest of you having FET - lots of   and  to you all.

xx


----------



## Leaf

Hello Emmachoc, good luck with your frosties for June!

I feel much better but today DH has severe abdominal pain, called out the doc who says he most likely has a kidney stone, poor thing. Just trolling out to pick up his heavy-duty painkillers - the ones that make you see faeries. Amazing - we are NEVER ill! You have to laugh.

Take care everyone. It's a beautiful day... just found these hilarious icons   

xxxxLeaf


----------



## MrsK2

Hiya all, I'm really starting to get negative.
Y o y,
My (.)(.) R killing, just like when af is due.
The whole breast doesn't hurt, just the outside, near the arm pit.
Just worrid that's all. 
My ovaries feel like they r pinging too?

Sorry 4 my negative mood.

Xxx


----------



## Leaf

Hi Kirstie, they all sound like the effects of the meds... Pinging ovaries could be implantation, too. I'm sure most of what we feel in the 2WW is down to the meds but it's impossible not to over-interpret. Sorry you're feeling down, hun. Can you do something nice to cheer yourself up?  

xxxxLeaf


----------



## MrsK2

I'm on 3xcyclogest 3xhrt
2xmetformin 1xbaby asprin
And 1xpredinisone. Didn't down reg(no need cos I don't ovulate on my own anyway.)
So don't know y ovaries r hurting cos they haven't done anything. So confused!!
I promised myself I wouldn't get negative.
I feel like screaming.
Xxxx


----------



## Leaf

Well no wonder you feel odd - I think the cyclogest makes people feel worse than anything else.

What is down-regging? I see people talking about it everywhere but I've never done it to my knowledge and I ovulate (to no effect).

Maybe doing a bit of actual screaming would help? Or are you at work?

xxxxLeaf


----------



## MrsK2

No I'm off work, on my own, feeling very sorry for myself.
Down regging is when they use drugs to shut ur ovaries down,
It for them to take control of ur cycle I think. 
My clinic didn't want me to ovulate whilst doing fet. A lot of women have to ovulate tho??
I don't understand to be honest. The only thing my clinic wanted my body to do was for the linning to
Thicken. Weriod I know. How r u?


----------



## annieline

Kirstie, I too had that awful desperation feeling a couple of days ago and came on here saying how down I was feeling. Keep the positive thoughts- don't let your symptoms make you think you haven't been successful. If I am honest, my bbs only hurt a tiny bit, and that started as soon as I started taking the Cyclogest. Some days they really didn't feel that sore at all. It can only be a good thing if they are sore - not a bad thing. Mine are only just starting to feel sore now. Don't let pre-af feelings worry you either - your AF should stay away as long as you are taking the progesterone. I think I had a couple of twangs in my ovaries, but could also feel a gentle pressure in the middle low down (like a pencil being pushed into the inside of my womb - which eventually turned into gentle af type cramps). Everyone is different though, and many people feel nothing yet.

You are right - down regging is when you sniff or jab in order to shut down your ovaries and prevent you from ovulating. That allows the clinic to take full control of your cycle via estrogen and progesterone tabs so they can choose the optimal time to transfer rather than rely on when you are ovulating (handy for many clinics who don't open on weekends - or if your cycle is not very regular). You normally start on day 21 of your previous cycle, then have a bleed and then our lining will be thin so you can start estrogen tabs. It is the estrogen that builds your lining (Estrogen is normally released by your growing follicles during a normal cycle, but as there are no follicles growing, the estrogen tabs are administered instead). In a normal cycle once you ovulate, your ruptured follices produce progesterone, but again as we have no follies this time, it is given in suppository form. This is the medicated FET.

Leaf - poor you hun! That must be awful for you both. In MAY too! You have been very good and patient. Not too long to OTD now hun! How are you feeling?

Emmachoc - thank you! Good luck for your treatment in June hun!

Sally - how did your scan go?


----------



## Leaf

Ah thanks Kirstie and Annieline for explaining the downregging. Spanish clinics aren't big on explaining anything!

On my fresh cycle I had an injection and did as you described Annieline but on this frozen cycle I didn't have the injection and just started the progynova when AF arrived. The clinic said this gave them a smaller window in which to do the transfer, whereas when I had the injection I think they could have maintained me in a state of readiness for as long as was needed until my donor was ready. 

I'm fine thanks, looking after DH who seems a bit better - it's quite nice to be obliged to think about someone other than myself and the 2WW for a change!

Right better try and do some work..

xxxxLeaf


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls.

Well DH won’t let me test early as he thinks that ignorance is bliss so will have to wait til Tuesday.  I had tummy pains yesterday, but think it was just trapped wind as today I feel nothing again, but still being positive!!

Leaf – sorry you are unwell!!  I have the Zita West CD too and I agree its lots of tinkly music and so I tend to just fall asleep!!

Annieline – you naughty girl!!!  But congratulations!!  I thought testing tomorrow would be too early (8 days after a 3 day embryo transfer)…but DH says no, so I’ll stick to that!!  I have never noticed my temperatures change during my cycle, but I know other have talked about it on here and so had a feeling one way or another.

Karen – good luck for Tuesday!! Hmmm Girls Aloud – I would miss, but I’m not a fan.  What you need to ask yourself is if you went, then got a negative, would you regret going?

Ranweli – congrats on being PUPO!!

Peg – welcome back- glad you had a good time away!!

Kirstie – I’m only on 2 a day, so agree that it’ll be due to the higher than normal dose!


----------



## MrsK2

Hiya all.
I've never heard of this temperture thing??
How do u know if temp drops??
Y is it imPortant 
Xxxx


----------



## Leaf

Kirstie I know from when I was TTC naturally (if I remember correctly) that your temp rises slightly each month when you are fertile, falls again before AF but stays up if you are pregnant. e.g my temp used to be 36.6 and go up to 37. I was feeling hot the other day and took my temp and it was 37.2 so I took that as a good sign but it was probably just my cold. Also when the doc came today and took DH's temperature it was nothing like what came up on the Boots digital thermometer I'd been using! You are advised to use a special thermometer to monitor fertility but I never did. 

But Annieline's temp fell just before her positive test so I don't know what happens with IVF. But when I was briefly pregnant once, feeling hot was one of the first symptoms. That was in January but today it's quite hot anyway!

Are you feeling any better yet?

xxxxLeaf


----------



## MrsK2

Hi leaf, thanks for info on temp!!
Feeling a little better but just having a down day,
I'm not sleeping well either so that doesn't help. How r u feeling on ur 2ww?
Xx


----------



## peg2

hi girlies!!!!!

kirstie heres some                                        hang on in there!!!!!!!


----------



## annieline

Hi Kirstie

Yep - i've been charting my temps for a couple of years. You basically have to take your resting temperature first thing in the morning as soon as you wake up and before you move (at the same time each day). You will get a temp rise normally the day after you have ovulated (it is therefore useful for retrospectively pinpointing ov, so you can track your cycles well). Anyway, as Leaf says, they normally drop just before af, but if you are pg they stay high. However, estrogen can also make your temps drop, and my drop was at 11dpo and so too early for af (and also shouldn't drop like this on progesterone supps), so I tested to see what was happening. It must have been the rise in estrogen (which happens after implantaion) that caused the temp drop. 

Caroline - good girl for not testing! Keep up the good work!


----------



## MrsK2

Thank u peg2. Does anyone have tender (.)(.)
Mine come and go and right hurts more than left.
Xx


----------



## peg2

hi girlies!!!!

hope you all well. I'm being really crap with personals sorry 

you all really full of knowledge! 

i feel really wierd, like it doesn't even feel like i'm going thru this? like this time next week i'll be on 2WW ( hopefully) but it doesn't feel like it at all. I think its coz i'm feeling really relaxed!!!!!
bye for now 
                                    
to every one!!!!!!! xxxxx
peg


----------



## MrsK2

Thanks for info on temp annieline.
Don't know why I'm feeling like this today?
I had 2xblasts transfered, when do u think they would implant (if they going to??) 
Y do I feel so rubbish so early into 2ww?
Its because my (.)(.) Hurt and I'm having same symptoms as my last 2ww!!!
AHh y do I have to feel like this?? Really sorry 4 negative posts today!!
I'm 23 and still find it hard to deal with the reasons y I can't have children naturally!!!
Sorry again but if I don't get things off my chest here ill explodedm
Also one of my members of staff in work thinks she pg. (But that's another story)
Xxx


----------



## annieline

Hi Kirstie

About 7 - 10 days, so around about now for you. Some are faster at implanting than others. GL!


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
kirstie - dont worry about being low on here this is what we are all here for, its such a horrid roller coaster and its not fair, especially at 23, we have been trying now since i was 23 and feel the same but gotta keep going to get our dreams. you are doing really well and im sure this will be the one for you you gotta keep your chin up and if you feel down come and have a rnat on here and we will cheer you up     

i got my phone call today to say my bloods were ok so now tomn is my new day 1 and can start the progynova and next bloods booked for 15th june and if everything ok and thaw goes well et will be 2pm 16th june   

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2

Thanks for understanding birdy!!
Makes me feel a bit more normal.
(
Thanks for advice and info annieline. How r u feeling??


----------



## annieline

No worries Kirsty  

I'm feeling ok thanks hun! I do feel a little tiny bit nauseas in the mornings and still have tiny pressure cramps low down, but bbs still not sore really. Just the odd tingling now and then to remind me. I am only 14dpo tomorrow though, so still very early days. 

I am dreading telling my new employer (start a new job on Monday). I think I will try to wait until my 3 months probation is up, but if I am sick anywhere as much as last time it will be tough to hide it.

Birdie - praying for 16th June!!!

How are you feeling Kirstie? How is everyone else doing? Desperate to get some more BFPs on here.
A x


----------



## Littlefish

Hi annieline,

Just read your stats. Did the clinic say your hydrotube could have caused failed ivf the first time? I had tube removed too and this is first FET since natural ectopic but had 2 failed ivf before then and was thinking perhaps it was the tube and toxic contents that hindered it all. Fingers crossed this time as no tube probs but dont want to build my hopes up!!

Happy weekend to everyone else out there. I start my cyclogest tonight - bring on the chalkies!!! lol  

Littlefish


----------



## annieline

Hi Littlefish. My RE said my hydro would only have made a 5% difference as it was small and not visible on ultrasound. I don't agree though. My left tube is ok and I haven't had even a hint of a bfp in 2 years. I truely believe (after extensive research) that my hydro was leaking and causing my infertility. Funny that my RE was happy to do a laparoscopy (on NHS) to remove my tube after one failed IVF. I think he believed it was the cause too. My embies were "perfect" quality last time - 2 x grade A's. One 8 cell and one compacting 10 cell. He said everyone was shocked when it didn't work. This time my embies were grade2 - 8 cell and grade 1.5 compacting 10 cell, so visually they were better grades last time.

If the tube you had your ectopic in was hydro, then I would say you have a fab chance now it is gone!
There are some women who do get pg with hydros, but maybe theres don't leak too much.

I wish you all the luck in the world! You all have amazing will power. 
A x


----------



## MrsK2

Morning, I'm ok, gonna try to be happier today!!
I'm not sleeping well tho.
(.)(.) Still hurt!! Only lower down, under the nipple!! 
So not the whole (.) 
Still getting af cramping on and off!!
Praying for a positive. Can't wait to test!!!


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls...just wanted to pop on and say enjoy the lovely weather!!!  

AAARRRGGGHH!!!  Only 3 more sleeps to go!!!!

            to you all!!


----------



## Littlefish

Hi annieline,

Aah thanks for that! It's the control freak in me - gives you staying power if nothing else! 
Apparently fluid in tube can come and go which could be why  i managed natural tx but then blocked up so embie couldn't get back perhaps. On my first FET the nurse did a blood flow scan and id a suspected hydro on left and said in a blase manner that they could just clip it. I panicked as ours was unexplained infertility and saw it as halving our chances. The consultant came and had a look and said that he thought it was ok so no clip but no babies since. I think the nurse was def right now. I am so so hoping that this will make a difference this time. My embies have all been grade one that have been put back and the thaw rate is good so fingers crossed this time round.     

Well done caroline you are so nearly there!  
Kirstie hang on in there and i think the boobs can mean good things too!  
Birdie - fingers crossed for the 16th june.  

I am going to make the most of the sunshine and go into town to buy an 80's costume for a party tonight - a dry party at that!! 

Have alovely weekend everyone and thinking of everyone on here.    

Love Littlefish


----------



## karen55

hi ladies

Well 3 days until the big thaw and im getting more and more nervous! i just keep having these horrids thoughts where none of the 4 survive!    im not bothered about the transfer bit at all its waiting for the call off the embryologist thats more nerve wracking!

caroline hope it come quick for you hunny. 3 days seems forever at the minute!! 

kirstie any plans on stuff to do to survive the 2WW. its just forever isnt it??

Lilfish ill be joining you in the chalky club later!!  you having transfer on tuesday too??

Birdey great news hunny!! hope you dont suffer too much on the progynova xxxxx

peg i feel the same about the 2WW. i know its coming but it doesnt seem real! i think its cos i havent been thru the stress i did with a fresh cycle. fingers crossed for you xx

AnneL hope your ok sweetie! 

hi to everyone else! i cant keep up with this thread its too busy hehe

Kirstie how you feeling today chick(((hugs))) i use a basal body thermometer and record my temps and its taught me more about my cycle than anything else


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi ladies


i tested early yesterday and got a BFP.

i got some brown blood yesterday but very little am still getting some.

I'm already feeling nauseous and my (O)(O) are sore but more of a heavy sore than the normal AF sore. i have been having sharp shooting pains and AF type cramps. I'm also fussy on what i want to eat. seems like the first trimester is not going to be easy.

to be honest the ET of the Blast were on last Friday and i was feeling nauseous on the Sunday.

Tinkel xx


----------



## annieline

********TINKEL*********   

WOO HOO! Sooo pleased for you! Well done you!!!

Tinkel, I too have been feeling nauseous (and hungry, but don't like anything I eat!!) since 11dpo too. It seems to be getting worse. My bbs are a little bigger too, but not really sore. I had the same sharp pains and af cramps. I think it will be a tough trimester here too (but NOT complaining!) You are exactly the same dpo as me - 13! How strong was your line? What test did you use? The next question is are we having 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## sillylally

Oh girls - I was just about to do personals & have lost the plot. About 20 new messages appeared before I had chance to write the first name.... I am so sorry about this is I get things wrong .... I really don't do PC's.  My DP despares because he has his own PC business & lives & breathes them, I can't even do a simple thing !!  

Peg2 - I know what you mean about not really feeling like you're going through this. I was saying to my clinic nurse yesterday that I feel like we've cheated a bit this time. It all seems too easy. I know I have a few side effects of the drugs I'm on, but nothing like the fresh cycles. 

Kirstie - How are you today ? I hope some sunshine is helping you to feel a lot better xxx  

Tinklebunny - fantastic & well done. Look after yourself xxx  

Karen55 - I understand what you mean about the nerves kicking in now. I am dreading the phone call about what survives the defrost on Tues. My nurse yesterday said it's highly unlikely that nothing will survive.... but we all know it happens so we protect ourselves by being slightly negative about it. We CAN do it, our frosties CAN SURVIVE.....   

Caroline S - Hang on in there. Not long, how are you feeling?

DH/DP - I cannot again find the original post but for the DH or DP that might have the stones I am hoping he's feeling OK. (sorry that's a bit of a not so personal personal!)

Girls - for those of you who wrote about the temp info(sorry I can't find the original posts) a HUGE THANK YOU. I normally chart my temp through a month, just so I know when AF is coming. It normally stays about 36.5 until ovulation when it rises to 72.2 & then stays there until the day before AF when it drops again to 36.5.   When I got preg I had a dip at about 12 DPT & was so upset that I thought AF was coming. So there is definately something in it. I think I'm a little scared to do it this time incase I get a dip & worry that AF is coming when it's actually a BFP. I don't know yet.

I had a scan yesterday which showed my lining is a nice 10mm so we are defrosting 3 embies (we have 3 frosties left after this) & hope to have at least 1 to pop back on Weds at 2pm. Can't believe that it's come round so quickly. I am having trouble sorting out my drugs though, I get so confused because they change from day to day. Think the brain has finally given up the ghost.

I'll shut up now !!


----------



## annieline

Karen - your feelings are totally normal hun!   you will be fine!

Littlefish - fingers crossed! It sounds good though! I am a true believe that they are so damaging to ttc. When people say they come and go, it makes you wonder. Where exactly does the fluid go? It gets leaked into your uterus. Say no more!

Sally - yep that is exactly what happened to me (big massive dip on 11 and 12dpo, only just a bit up again today. I have quite strong nausea though, and 3 positive tests getting stronger so pretty sure it has still worked). I personally like to chart because I would feel so lost without it    . Lining sounds great! Massive best wishes for Wed!

Caroline, Kirstie and Leaf  positive thinking!

To everyone else - good luck with your scans etc!
A x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Annieline

i think if our symptoms are so strong early on then we might have more than one on board!!

i did the cheap twin pack Boots offer. tested at lunch time after heaps of coffee and drinks then when DP called over early evening did another and the pink line came up straight away.

must say the brown blood had me worried, but it was only a small amount.

I'll go for my HCG first thing Monday morning and book with the doc and midwife...last time before my m/c everything took forever.

oh we are going to have the best Xmas ever!!


----------



## MrsK2

Many congrats tinkle!
3 blasts in omg!! My clinic would only put 2??
I'm praying I can join u girls wIth the bfp (I hope we all can!)
I feel sick too but I'm putting it down to all the drugs!!
I have 2 little blasts in and I'm praying for a bfp!!!

Hi to everyone, hope u all enjoying sunshine, only now I'm ready, had a lazy morning.
Come on little blasts do your thing, mummy trying to stay positive for u!! Xxx


----------



## Caroline S

Tinkelbunny - congraulations!!!!!  Another BFP....hope there are many more to come!!


----------



## birdey

tinkelbunny - congrast on you bfp - hopefully we can add some more to our thread, take care  
kirst x


----------



## Leaf

Tinkelbunny that's marvellous! Many congrats.


----------



## Leaf

By the way Littlefish & Annieline, what is this hydro problem? No need for long explanations if you can point me in the right direction to find out. Just asking as I never had a hint of a BFP - although I was quite old when I met DH and started TTC I was ovulating normally and surprised nothing ever happened. Tests showed that dye moved more slowly through one tube than the other but nobody thought it worth investigating. Just curious..

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine today! 

Sillylally, DH is much better today thanks. 

xxxxLeaf


----------



## Leaf

Sorry for multiple postings - I've just found info on the hydro thing myself - interesting.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## peg2

hey! this thread is getting exciting!!!!!!
Tinkle !!!!!!! well done honey!!!!!!   

Good luck Silly lally  with the thaw     thinking of you wed

fingers crossed kirstie       

anniline i love your chart. its great.      for lots more  

hi leaf, and caroline        ^   thinking of you

hi birdy   

karen and little fish how you doing?   

and hi to every one else hope you all well and enjioying the lovely weather       , remember the sun screen! i spent my whole 2 weeks in portugal making sure i didn't get strap marks and got them today    AGGGGHHHHHH so annoying!!!!! didn't think the english sun would do so much damage.     

bye for now xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen55

hi gang!! 

how is everyone on this lovely sunny day i was nights last night so only just got up! the problem with nights is not going to sleep and not being able to count down another sleep until transfer!! Well in 48hrs i will [hopefully] be on the way frantically trying to fill my bladder!!  driving down to the clinic~!

peg booo to strap marks!! im hopeless my skin never sees the sun and im whiter than ever hahahahaha

whats every1 up to today?? apart from  and  obviously!!!


----------



## sillylally

Afternoon ladies - I've only just woken up, how terrible is that. I missed half of this lovely day, so I'm on overdrive now. Going to wash my net curtains & clean the patio. I'm just sitting here trying to organise how my staff are going to cover for me over the next few weeks at work & we still have new jobs coming in. People management is always the hardest part of my business.

Karen55 - Are  you at ET on Weds too ?  I'm planning to keep really busy on Tues as I'm dreading the call to say ow many embies have survived. It's similar the the "how many fertilized" call isn't it ?  It is out of our hands now & that is something I really have trouble with.

Have any of you got paddling pools out today ? Wish I could find ours, I have no idea where that went to.
Off to do my curtains now, bye for now ladies. xxxxx

Sally xx


----------



## karen55

Sally im on tuesday hun so we can brave the 2WW together. i didnt find waiting for the call so bad last time as was recovering from EC!! OMG this is stressful though! tomorrow will be the worst for me!!


----------



## Littlefish

Hello Everyone,

What a gorgeous dy to   for   !!!

Just wanted to say a MASSIVE WELL DONE   to Tinkelbunny and i am doing a   for you. You must be over the moon.       

Sillylally - good luck for Wednesday it will be here before you know it!

Kirstie good luck with2ww not so long now.    

Peg2 - strap marks what a   I must confess to be so lazy today that I haven't ventured outdoors - so so lazy!!! 

Karen55 - hi how are you getting on with cyclogest. I had a funny turn last night - not sure if its down to putting the progesterone into my body or just something else. I couldn't get warm and was shaking violently, when I did get warm I was just so hot that I couldn't stay under the covers. I have stayed pretty warm since! I supose its like post ovulation, you can get hot then too as temp rises in cycle. I have also been v erratically cross with DH! 
We are so very nearly at the 2ww. I will find tom so hard too. I have to ring at 2pm tomorrow to get a timeto go in on Tuesday. I just really pray I wont get a call before then saying its all over!! I do think we stay negative as self protection. I find myself feeling positive and talk myself out of it.   I will think ofyou hon and check tom to see how you've got on.   

Take care everyone and stay positive    

love littlefish


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
good luck for your calls karen and little fish, ill be thinking of ya
kirst x


----------



## sillylally

*Karen *  & *Littlefish *  - I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow for your calls & will be reading desperately on here to see what news you get. It will be brilliant I'm sure. Good luck girls & lots of love.

I've finally cleaned my conservatory on the outside, so so yucky, green & covered in nasty creatures. Now I'm happy.  You just gotta pretend the pom poms are loths !!

Sally xxx


----------



## Littlefish

Hello Sally,

Do you think all the cleaning is nesting? I've sorted all my clothes out this pm!
Feels like I'm getting ready for it all! 
Bring it on!!  

Love littlefish


----------



## Caroline S

Well what a lovely weekend its been!!

Weve been lazy pottering about, but still got some jobs done too!!

Well Monday tomorrow, then Tuesday!!!!  Migh not get chance to post tomorrow night, but will let you know as soon as I can!!

Good luck to everyone expecting phone calls tomorrow and ET's in the next few days!!


----------



## MrsK2

Just want to wish everyone good luck for the coming week!!!
my head is up my butt, so so emotional on this 2ww!!
Not feeling positive at all, feel like af is coming. (.)(.) Hurt just as they normally do!!

Xxxxx


----------



## annieline

Good luck all for ET this week!

Good luck to anyone still scanning!

Good luck to everyone testing!

A x


----------



## karen55

OMG 24 hours to go and my nerves have reached a whole new level!    it feels like a mini 2WW before the main one!! Im gonna scrub the house today to try and pass the day! and    

hi to everyone and thanks for all the well wishes!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Littlefish

Hello ladies who wait!

Caroline OMG you are so nearly at your OTD - wishing you lots and lots of luck and good fortune.  
Kirstie hang in there you have been so brave and are nearly there. Have you got anything to do that could distract you - hard as that is?     
Annieline - is it today that you go to clinic for a test? Wishing you all the best - they may be able to tell if you are twins or give you an inkling from HCG levels. Twins... imagine!!!      
Karen55 - my house is looking pretty good for a change! Got to go into work which should take my mind of it all for a bit. Take care and save some energy for tom.    

Love Littlefish


----------



## annieline

Hi Littlefish

No, I won't be able to go for a blood test. Today I start a new job full time, but I will phone my clinic and ask them to book me in for my early scan. I have done a test every day   and they are all getting darker, so that has made me feel a little happier.
A x


----------



## Leaf

BFN for my Clearblue test today. It's the day they told me I could have a blood test but 4 days before my clinic told me to test with the pee stick. But it is after all 12 days after FET so I should think Clearblue would pick up anything. I'll keep taking the meds and test again on Thursday, but I've never seen a negative that turned positive unless the first test was terribly early, which this isn't. I'm glad I tested as it'll prepare me and allow me to think ahead about what we're going to do next. So when I get the definitive negative, it won't be a shock I'll have a plan.

By the way I was reading about the clinic my sister used in Chicago where she lives -can't go there as can't afford it, but they have an 85% DE success rate per ET (against 60% for my clinic), including many single transfers, fresh and frozen cycles and women of all ages. They put this down to using very young donors - about 21 or 22 - and only using blastos. Interesting...

Good luck for everyone having scans and ET this week, as well as all the testers.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## MrsK2

Sorry leaf! Hope u can stay strong.
Praying 4 a Change in result 4 u!
Were u having any symptoms??
Stay strong! Xx


----------



## Leaf

Thanks, Kirst. No, no symptoms. Sore boobs but only a bit. I didn't have symptoms the time I was pregnant anyway, until a couple of weeks later.

Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## Littlefish

Hello,

Leaf - It may still be too early, dont give up just yet. Rest and keep being positive.   

I just rang clinic and am booked in for 11.45 tom. No news on embies as they won't thaw them til this pm. They will be really early ones when put in as frozen at pronuclei stage. They say they are better early in me and than longer in the lab! So frustrating that lots of people can do blast and I can't due to NHS rules. I can't even pay myself. Feel like stamping my feet!!! Don't feel much better off than this morning. Will just have to continue praying and hoping.      

Sorry to winge so much - just frustrated.

Littlefish


----------



## Leaf

Hi Littlefish, what are the NHS rules then on blastos? Funny that some clinics do so well with them but some still find the embies are better off sooner in a person than in a petri dish in the lab.

I was so lucky that the one frostie I had thawed well.   that your thaw goes well too. 

Good luck for tomorrow!

And Annieline, hope the new job is going well.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## karen55

hi ladies

Well i dont hink i have EVER been this nervous! I have scrubbed my house from top to bottom, changed beds, done all the ironing etc. it did at least pass half a day and i now have 19 hours until i find out the fate of my embies    


Leaf a lady on the shropshire thread had a BFN on 13DPT and a BFP on 14DPT. it aint over yet hunny   

Lilfish youll be PUPO 45 mins before me!!  Cummon hunny chin up now, this time tomorrow you will be PUPO and over the moon (but very stressed ). what are we gonna do to pass the next 2 weeks 

AnneL those dark lines sound like a good sign!

Caroline     

Does anyone know if AF is likely to come early again if it did on a fresh cycle?? i have blasts and started bleeding 9DPT last time and was totally shocked to say the least. im wondering if its different for frozen because of the progynova i    i finally see 2 lines, after 6.5yrs ive never had even a sniff and i need it to happen soon


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
leaf - sorry to heat that, but it might be too early, i had a negative result 5 days before test day, and then on test day positive, sometimes levels dont show. so keep your chin up  

karen - hope you not going too mad, when do you get phone call about embies, how many you got?

annelanie - thats good if line getting darler, when will they do your early scan 7 weeks, bet you cant wait, take care

well im shattered not sure if its the progynova or just work, gonna go lay down for hour see if that helps, no change with me just doing all meds.

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2

Omg ladies!!
Just done a test, 6days early test and it positive!!!
What u think?
I had 2 blasts put back last tuesday 26th. My otd is on sunday the 7th!!
Omg I think I'm pregnant??


----------



## karen55

birdey i have 4 frozen blasts and theyre defrosting them one by one so they told me that the perfect scenario is that the 1st one defrosts well and 3 are left. i just hope we get a decent one for transfer!!  

im officially  . ive just hoovered the cars but still im fidgety!! i just need to put my feet up and relax now but it aint happening!!

whos around tonight to keep me out of the nuthouse   lol


----------



## karen55

KIRSTIE YOU SOUND VERY PREGNANT TO ME!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## annieline

Kirstie   Well done you! I did secretly think you sounded pg, but didn't want to get your hopes up too much   You must be 11dpo today (same as me when I got my bfp!) Congrats - you are pg!
A x


----------



## annieline

Leaf   Sorry about your bfn hun! Hoping it is too early! That clinic does seem to get good results.

Karen and Littlefish - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow! Let's get us some more cloud 9's! Praying for your bfps.

Caroline - good luck for testing tomorrow hun! Well done on waiting this long    

Birdey - with you on the tiredness!

I have got my 7 week scan on the 23rd June!


----------



## annieline

Name No. embs  ET date  OTD

Jomag 
Maiya2 1 x blast 
angx 1 x day 3 (13th May) 28th May  
Lornam41 3 x day 3 (18th May) 29th May 
Annieline 2 x day 3 (20th May) 31st May 
Leaf 1 x day 3 (20th May) 1st June 
Caroline S 2 x day 3 (22nd May) 2nd June 
Tinkelbunny 3 x blasts (22nd May) 6th June 
Ranweli 2 x day 3 (25th May) 5th June  
Kirstiexx 2 x blasts (26th May) 7th June 
Karen55 (2nd June) 
Littlefish (2nd June) 

Awaiting transfer:

Sillylally (3rd June) 
Peg2 (4th June) 
niki_s_uk (8th June) 
Birdey (16th June) 
Spinny1 
Babymithel 
Olivia 
Sara4eva 
Pinot 
Mol  
Ayrahirelady 
eknowles


----------



## birdey

kirstie - congartulations on your bfp     

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2

Thank u everyone!! I hope I am pg and it wasn't the cycllogest that made it say positive.
I put cyclogest in about an hour b4 testing!!!
I'm just so in shock! Feels to good to b true??
How was ur first day annie??
Karen how many blasts u having put back!! Go for the 2
Wishing u all the very best!!
I have spent the past to days in tears that's y I did test so early, I was feeling so negative!!

Xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Kirstie brilliant!!!!


----------



## annieline

Kirstie - the cyclogest deffo won't make it positive hun - YOU ARE PREGNANT! I was the same- felt soooo miserable the day before I tested and posted on here saying how negative I felt. Must have been the hormones


----------



## MrsK2

Thank u!!!
U must think I'm nuts!!
I just been waiting so long for this!!
Xxxx


----------



## Leaf

Congrats Kirstie!     yes you do sound pregnant!

xxxxLeaf


----------



## MrsK2

Thank u leaf. Take care!!


----------



## Littlefish

Hello busy ladies,

Tonight has been v busy on here!

Annieline - hope your first day was ok - good news about lines and scan date - its all happening now.  

Kirstie - OMG what a star you are on your   you must just be over the moon! Cyclogest does not give false pos so you def are   So happy to hear your news.

Birdey - I'm with you on the tiredness - just exhausted and that's before ET!

Peg2 - How you doing?

Karen55 - I don't know how I will sleep tonight that's why I'm on here! GOOD LUCK for tomorrow.    this time tom it will be     

Well big day tom so better go to bed. 

Bye. Littlefish


----------



## annieline

Karen, Littlefish and Caroline - GOOD LUCK for today!!! Thinking of you!

Littlefish - thanks hun, the new job is fab! Had a great day yesterday - just love it!

Sally - hope you are feeling ok about tomorrow.

To everyone else - good luck! 
A x


----------



## karen55

Morning gang

OMG ive had the worst nights sleep i have ever had! I bent to pick something up yesterday and felt an almighty wrip in my back. its soo painful  and i couldnt get comfy in bed at all. i took 2 paracetamol at 2am out of desperation but it never touched it. the only other thing i have is cocodamol and im not sure i can take that, dont wanna risk anything. im feeling so sorry for myself i tell you! 

3hrs to go until the call, it cant come quick enough i tell ya!!

LIl fish im sure your nerves are mega too this morning  and    for you xxx

caroline


----------



## MrsK2

Karen, I hope ur ok!!
Try to stay busy until that call!!
I'm sure ur embryo's will do fine!!
U got blasts?? I had 4 blasts, the first 2 thawed well and I had them put back last tues.
Still got 2 blasts on ice!!
How many u having put back?
I had bfn from 1 blast in march, that's why we went 4 2 blast transfer now!!
Sending u lots of luck!!


----------



## Littlefish

Hi Karen55,

That is just not fair,   I hope it subsides for you. Paracetamol is the only thing you can take really. Have you got far to go to clinic? Ask what you can take later. I slept so badly too but because I was stressing about today! Will ring them at 11 to check all is well then I'm off I hope.     

Caroline - thinking of you lots.     

Annieline - so pleased you like your job it will make the next 3 months fly by!   

Good luck Karen55.        

Love Littlefish


----------



## MrsK2

Littlefish

Good luck today hunny.
Good luck to everyone with transfer's.

Xx


----------



## GabiFR

Ladies,

do you mind if I join you?  
I am doing FET tomorrow, this was a non medicated FET and we have 5 frozen embies, I hope 2 survive the thaw and we are successfull this is time.

Caroline, hope you got good news this morning   .

Littlefish, good luck today at the 11am call.

Tinkel, hope you are feeling better.

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## MrsK2

Gabbi2009
Hiya, welcome to the thread!!
Good luck for tomorrow!! 
Keep ur mind occupid today in this lovely weather!!

All the best!!
Hi everyone, any news on transfers yet
I'm desperate to test again today.
Don't know if I should phone clinic or not

Xxx


----------



## Littlefish

Hello,

Welcome Gabbi2009 - you won't find a better thread - this place has helped so much and its so supportive.   Good luck for tomorrow.   

Kirstie - phoning the clinic can only help and it could put your mind at rest.  

Caroline - how are you? any news?   

Karen55 - how did it go? Hope your back has settled a bit and you are relaxing.  

Leaf - how are you hon?   

I am now PUPO   - feels weird saying it, never dared before but hey! being down now won't change the outcome will it? They used up 6 of my 11 to get 2 of the best quality. 1 was 4 cell and the other 4 cell but about to divide which I am pleased about. This is the first time i've ventured off the sofa. Just watched 'The Women' on Box Office - a real chick flick but just what the dr ordered! Test date is the 15th June - OMG how will i stay sane that long?  

Love to everyone,
Littlefish


----------



## MrsK2

Littlefish.
Congratulations on being pupo!!
I hope they snuggle in nice!!
Hope 2ww goes as smooth as it can 4 u!!
I phoned my clinic! I got scan booked for friday 26 th june!
They said test should b ok but sometimes chemical pregnancy occur!!! So fingers crossed we'll be ok??

Pma!!!

How's everyone eles's transfer's been??

Annieline how's work and how do u feel?? I tested again this afternoon, the line was fainter!! Maybe I should test first urine of day!!
I had horrible day in work!! Had riots with an x member of my staff, she brought her big mouth sister down the shop and they were shouting and threatening to take me to tribunal 4 unfair disssmissal.
I hope my babies weren't as stressed as I was. I was shaking for head to toe with anger!!
Take care evryone
Xxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls,

Sorry for the delay, but oh what a day…..

At lunchtime today, I got a phone call for DH’s colleagues to say that he wasn’t well – he was having a bad hypo, so I talked them through giving him a drink and tried to get them to test his blood….not easy to do over the phone, but he wasn’t coming round so they called an ambulance and they decided that he needed taking in as he wasn’t coming round for them either, so they took him to…..the LGI!

So off I went back to the LGI, to the A&E department, by this point it was 3.15….kept thinking what will I do at 4? Especially as I had left the numbers in the car! Anyway, at 4pm, we were still there, waiting for the Dr to say he could go home and so I explained our situation to the nurse and she let me use their phone….engaged!!  Finally at 4.15, I got through and to end our “wonderful” day…it was another negative 

Hmmmm….not sure how to feel now, was expecting it in a way, but we had been so positive throughout and thought that maybe this could be the one!  So tomorrow I’ll be ringing for the follow up app and the secretary to say that we now want our NHS go and hopefully the wait won’t be too long.  Once AF arrives, I’ll plan dates forward to see if our holiday in September will clash, might have to leave treatment til October now, depends on if there is a waiting list!

Sorry its not good news for you all…..I’ll now catch up with your messages since I was last on!!


----------



## peg2

hi girlies!!!!

had scan yesterday!!! endo fine!!!! blood flow great!!!! going ahead with et on thurs!!!! providing our little frosties survive the thaw       which they will! they will they will!      


sorry for me post! gotto to go and have crinoline gell and lie down!!!!! lovely!!!!!!!

thinking of you all xxxxxx         

lots of love peg xxxxxxx


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
hi caroline - really sorry about your bfn, hope you both ok, take care

littlefish - congrats o being pupo, take it easy and let them snuggle in  

kirstie - ill keep my fingers crossed for you, take it easy   

gabi - welcome to the thread its really good on here lots of tx going on, good luck for your tx let us know how you get on.

hope everyone else is doing ok

im not too bad today still feeling ok with drugs, still tired but work lots so is prob a mixture of both, im on day 4, extra progynova thursday and nice pesseries sat next week, cant wait til weel off and then they should be put back in if everything goes well with the thaw    

take care kirst x


----------



## birdey

hi peg
thats great news, hope the thaw goes well, keep positive and we will be thinking of you, i have sent yoiu some bubbles for luck
kirst x


----------



## Littlefish

Hello Caroline,

I am so sorry and after a day like that too. Thinking of you lots.      
I hope Dh is ok now - very frightening.
You are coping with alot right now so be kind to yourself.   

Love littlefish


----------



## MrsK2

Caroline.
Thinking off u!!

Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196452.0

Happy chatting

Em


----------

